# ACU at UCH, London....part 8



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home   

Lots of love and luck to you all x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

It seems I get to 'christen' the new thread  

Hope everyone's doing ok today - especially as the weather is holding up ok for once!

Just had my first call from the embryologist (Sarah), it would appear that of the 10 eggs, 6 have fertilised normally!  She said two eggs werent mature enough and another two fertilised abnormally - so we are bang on track where  fertilisation rates are concerned - for once I'm very pleased to be Miss Normal (or perhaps Miss Average is better!  )

Feeling relieved and now trying to think positive about all those cells dividing!!

Rooze, wishing you well today and look forward to hearing from you when you are ready.

S-C wishing you     for imminent D-R.

Love and luck to all,

Tizz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Tizz, that's fantastic news, i'm soo pleased for you.  6 potential embies to play with, that's loads!!! you must be so relieved. I'm sending heaps of   for the next few days while they continue to divide ...here's hoping for blasts.      

Well girls, can hardly believe i'm writing this given my gloomy instincts the past week or so - i'm absolutely stunned. Against DH's wishes, (he was trying to get some sleep and i wasn't having any of it) I tested at 3.30am this morn. and then again at 6am, (yes, the wait did get the better of me but after 18 days, you can appreciate why!) and got 2 big fat  's!!     I can't yet allow myself to get too carried away for obvious reasons & i certainly don't want to tempt fate but it's certainly a huge bonus - i'd been looking at D.E sites 2 days ago! So, thanks all so much for your cheering on this past week, i had no idea it could be so tough waiting for this. 
Ok, now a couple of practical qu's for those of you who have been here before.... d'you know when i do a blood test to confirm levels - is it ASAP? Also, as clinic not answering today (and cert. not going to ring the emergency no.), i'm assuming i continue on with the Cyclogest and the Clexane. if anyone can confirm that for me, i'd be really grateful.

I hope everyone is well on here today,  will catch up properly later one when this feels less surreal.

Rooz xx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Roozie - FANTASTIC news about your  .  Wow !!!!  So pleased for you and your DH.  I'll write again later but just wanted to say that I carried on with my cyclogest and clexane after my home test.  If you are pregnant (which clearly you are !) - then you'll continue with both the cyclogest and clexane until 12 weeks.  I was booked in for a blood test the very same day as my home test.  If the blood is taken early in the day, normally, the results are back on the eve of the same day.  In your case, I would guess they'll have you in before 1pm on Monday.  I'd call them first thing on Monday.

Wow - the UCH is on a roll !!!!  Have a great week-end celebrating Roozie !


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Wahey Roozie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
That is such good news.  We must be about the luckiest thread going with 4 of us all nearly together!!!
You should have sneaked in and done the test a day early so you could have got the blood test done the same day - that's what I did since my test day was a Sunday  
Ring up ACU 9am Monday to speak to a nurse.  If you haven't heard back by 10.30 am if they're busy, call again so that you can get in to have the test before 1pm and get the results back the same day.  Keep taking the cyclogest - I had had about 4.5 days spare before I would have run out.  If you were taking baby aspirin, you won't need that but take Lucky's advice on the Clexane as I missed out on that joyous experience.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Roozie !!!!!!!! What wonderful news !!!! I am soooo pleased for you !!!!!!! congratulations !!!! Thank you for starting this board on such a positive line !!!!! Best of luck for Monday's blood test and keep the good news coming !!!

Tizz, excellent news also from you ! 60% normal fertilisation rate is bang on track. When are you going to go for ET ?


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations to u Roozie, I'm so happy 4 u actually ecstatic is the word. U've started this page with very good news and I pray we'll have good news to share as well.

Tizzywizz, 6 has fertilised, happy 4 u 2, when is e/t? did the embriologist mention when u'll be having it?

  
to everyone else.


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Roozie - Wow!  How exciting!  You must be so thrilled!  Really, really pleased for you.  Are you able to resist testing again and again for the thrill of the two lines - I wouldn't be able to    I've even heard of people taking a photo of it - why not!

Still waiting for E2 levels to come down - dr phoned me today as it is Sunday and he does phone calls - he checked LH level and said not to worry - going in again tomorrow.  Nurse chilled me out too - said one person once went up to 70 000 and it went down and they had ec.  

Again, great news Roozie - every BFP gives hope and builds my faith in ACU - I really do think it is one of the best clinics.  Even their careful approach to avoiding OHSS - although part of me wishes they weren't  

Take care all, thanks for the encouragment, and any other experiences about 'coasting' would be great to hear about.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

OMG Roozie!!    How amazing!  Congratulations, I am soooo happy for you!!!      

I have been out since early today but told DH I needed to check online now before bed to see how you and Tizzy were getting on..... how brilliant!  (It made me laugh that you were testing at 3.30am - but you are right, you have had amazing willpower up to that point!)

Tizzy - fantastic news for you on your 6 lovely embies from 10 eggs (a fab number!)  Look forward to hearing how they are doing tomorrow and sending em lots of    tonight so they grow nice and steadily and strong!

Springfield, hope your levels start to come down soon but I am sure all is fine anyway - just shows how well you are responding and you will be giving your little embies the perfect home once they are ready! 

Love to everyone else, better get off to bed now!

SCXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Springfield, fingers crossed that your E2 level will start to go down today, hang on in there girl, ACU know what they are doing !


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Springfield - I admit to being one of those people    It was a 'just in case' since I tested 2 days early and wanted proof that it came up with two lines....................


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations Roozie on your     Great news and well done for resisting sooooo long.

Haven't bout my tests yet as I know I'll be hopeless at waiting.  Will buy them a week tomorrow as I test next Tuesday.

Will sign on later to say more but just wanted to say fantastic news..... go and get the sleep you didn't get last night.

Trix XXXX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

just wanted to say thanks for all the lovely wishes peeps. I'm a bit more with it today tho' was up at 4am this morn. thinking about the blood test and what that may bring... . Poor DH, he's seriously sleep deprived at the mo thanks to me!!

Anyway, Tizz, looking forward to some more good news on your embies' progress. Everything still crossed for you. xx

Springfield, you really are in good hands here, if ACU can get me to this point, it's proof... my chances were really not good (hence the reason i'm still in total shock!). Hope the coasting isn'y proving too much of a stress, tho' it can't be easy. Once you get so close to EC, of course, all you want to do is get on with it ASAP, but i'm sure you'll be ready to go in no time now so keep calm and positive if you can.     Oh, btw, the 2 tests i did yesterday are sadly now blank in the little window  The battery cells in those digital sticks must be a really short life - that or it's a bad omen! Good excuse to pee on a few more now!!

Glitter and Lucky, thanks alot for the med's advice - i was pretty certain but just didn't want to risk it. Glits, i have enough Cyclo until Tuesday and am hoping i'll be able to catch a train up tomorrow for a Monday test, the less of a wait obviously the better. One more question for you gals if you don't mind... when did you go for the first scan Lucky? Glitter, is your's this week? If so, i think that makes it either 3 or 4 weeks from test date, is that correct? (DH and i had planned a hol in 2 wk's time for 2 wks but may have to rejiggle our dates if there's a clash... we were so convinced this wouldn't be an issue)

Tokii and Trix - hope you two are finding ways to ward off bouts of 2WW madness?! Tokii, you'll be testing end of the week, right? And Trix, start of the following?? Hope you're both hanging in there anyway.   

Barbs & S-C - you guys all set for this week? Sorry if i'm losing track of dates, you need to have superhuman memory for this thread now!!   

Love to everyone else here, 

Rooz xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi roozie, my scan is a week on tuesday - 4 weeks after the ET.  They only do pregnancy scans on Tues / Thurs and this coming Thurs would be a little bit too soon.  Fits okay with me as I'm on a week long training course all this week.


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello everybody,

Thank you for the encouragment - E2 went down to 24 500!  The doctor who phoned said to do another blood test tomorrow to confirm it will be down to 20 000 and should have  pregnyl tomorrow and then ec on Wednesday.  Feeling better - thanks for the supportive messages - really helped  

Roozie, am just sooo happy for you - I mentioned to the nurse today (as she searched for a vein, mine are really hard to find and I am too bruised on one side) that a lady on the website had just found out she was pregnant and the nurse was really pleased too.    

I really do agree that ACU is great - the doctor reassured me a lot yesterday and today.   We also talked about the LH level, it is still low so no worry about early ovulation.  

Now on to buy new slippers and housecoat for Wednesday - hopefully it will be Wednesday but I will not freak out if it gets delayed a bit more - I promised DH I'd be good.  

Take care everybody, hope no one got caught in the crazy thundershower today.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI ladies,

OMG what fantastic news Roozie!!  BIg congratulations to you and DH, Im so delighted for you!!!  Thank you for taking time to let us know as Im sure you have  a bed made up for you on the cloud 9 at the mo!!      

Just a quick update - second call from embryologist today - looks like 5 embryos are now dividing with 4 in the top two grades.  Looks unlikely for a blast transfer though, but will get the definite when she she calls tomorrow morning.  If its a day 3 transfer than it'll be at midday tomorrow!

Bit disappointed not to have managed it to blast but am thinking positive as the embryologist was quite happy with what she had so far.

Hope everyone is doing ok!

Congrats again Roozie!!

Sprinfield good luck for tomorrow's blood test!

Tizz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks alot Tizz and Springy!!   

And congrats to both of you for your latest bit of good news.. Spring you must be feeling quite a bit more +ve now that you know it's pretty much back on track and EC is in sight. So hopefully Wednesday then... not long to go, yippee! Good luck for tomorrow's test anyway, i'm sure you'll be fine  

And Tizz, wow, your embies are doing fantastically, 4 in the top 2 grades, you must be already feeling v proud of them!! I hope all goes really well for you tomorrow if ET does go ahead then... hey, may even cross paths in the waiting room if i can get a blood test for the morning. I'll be wearing the white carnation!!! 

I've been fluctuating - am obviously dieing to float away on cloud 9 but am all too aware of the risks at this stage so really trying to keep a lid on it, at least until the next week has hopefully passed without incident. Went into Waterstone's today to have a little browse thro' the pregnancy section but decided this really is tempting fate so promptly got out of there!!

R xxxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Just a quick one ladies -

Tizzy lots of    coming your way for your embies to do well tonight again - and good luck if it is ET tomorrow!  It is so amazing to see the embies being put in - then lots of resting up for you!
Let us know how it goes when you are ready to get back online!

Rooz - am still so excited for you but completely understand you trying to restrain yourself... it must be difficult when it is something you have waited for so long, but hopefully you can relax and properly enjoy it soon!  I wonder if you have 2 on board too?!  Hope you get down to ACU ok tomorrow for your tests... take it easy and do get some sleep as am sure everything is fine!  

Springfield - great news that your levels are coming down and its soon EC time for you!  Good luck with your results tomorrow...   

Hope everyone else had a great weekend?  Ours was busy but fun - a friend had a festival in his garden with lots of talented people showing off their musical skills... I cheered them on with a last glass of wine or two before I have to stop that tomorrow - d/reg injections start tomorrow night.  DH also has to go to hospital to get updated blood tests.. and also will sort out my schedule again as the nurses at Homerton seem to have scheduled me for 3.5 weeks of d/reg instead of 3.  I was worried enough about 3 weeks, so really dont want to do it for longer unless its really necessary, so will try to get an earlier scan to see what is happening. Otherwise I think it could take another 3 months of stims to get my ovaries to wake up again!  Its odd to think I am doing this again - I wasnt as excited as I was first time around (which I think is probably a normal reaction) but Rooz's news has really inspired me - it is so wonderful to hear positive stories on here!  Lets hope we have some more very soon.... Tokii and Trixter, hope you are doing ok, am wishing you fabulous news soon!

Love to everyone else
SCXX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all having a great weekend. 

Roozie. I am so very happy for you. What fantastic news    
It is so fantastic to read this, and I am just so pleased for you. 

Tizz, fingers crossed for the ET, I am keeping everything crossed for you   

Spring, fingers crossed for Wednesday, sending you positive thoughts   

Glitter - how are you doing? Hope you are doing well. Bet you can't wait till your scans

Trixter - hope you are well. Fingers crossed for your tests, no doubt we will all mail before then. So exciting. 

S-C - Hope you made the most of your wine, sounds like you had a great weekend. 

Barbwill, Lucky MT - How are you? 

Sending all of you    

TT
xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick check in as have been away for the weekend and now shattered, looks like at nearly 20 weeks I'll be moving onto day trips soon !

Roozie, congratulations on your BFP,    I am so happy for you and DH, it's hard to believe it isn't it !!
Re: your questions - I rang  ACU for a blood test and had it 2 days after testing to confirm my pregnancy. I stopped the aspirin straight away on their advice and continued with the Cyclogest for 12 weeks. I was not prescribed Clexane. My first scan to confirm the pregnancy was at 7 weeks which identified the two viable scans and another at 8 weeks to confirm the two heartbeats and was then discharged to NHS antenatal care.....so excited for you. They only scan on Tuesdays and Thursdays.

Tizzy you are doing so well with your fertilised eggs, when are you having your ET ? Any idea yet if it will be an embryo or blastocyst transfer...take each day as it comes.

ACU really has had a great track record since I joined in Jan this year and hope that you will all be as lucky.

Good luck to everyone else at whichever stage you are at.

Cx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks alot for the info Catherine! Ok, so the first scan seems to vary timing wise, as Glitter has hers at just 4 weeks. Wonder why that is..??  Anyway, i'm glad your bump(s!) is progressing healthily, sounds as tho' you've good reason to be tired, those twinnies are probably making all kinds of demands on mummy!! 

S-C, good luck with the cycle scheduling - i don't blame you for wanting to D/R the least time poss - unfortunately it's not a bundle of laughs is it, but at least each day you D/R is a day closer to the end result when it can all become worthwhile 

Thanks too for the good wishes Tilly  

Off to bed for an earlyish night for once,

Rooz xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Tizzy, Good luck with ur et, just take it easy for the next few days, put ur feet n let DH do all the work, now u'll b joining trixster and I for the 2ww.

Roozie, good luck with ur blood test 2day. I can imagine u being tempted when u go into the shops. i do the same too n just have 2 stop myself until I carry out my test.

Springfiled, getting ready 4 wednesday when u have ur ec as well. Thank God E2 is down and after ec comes the big thing et. Good luck for wednesday, do u know how many follicles u have there?

SC, happy u can start d-regging,  three and half weeks of jabbing urself or is DH doing it 4 u, then comes stimmin, will u be jabbing away 4 stimming as well. Anyway u'll get used 2 it, just think about the end result n y u're doing this n time will fly.

Glitter, good luck 4 ur scan. is it tuesday or thursday. pls let us know.

Barbwill,when do u start jabbing urself? 

Hi Catherine u've got 16 weeks 2 go, how big r u now n has ur sister got married n did u end up telling the whole family b4 the wedding that is if ur sis has got married n did u fit into the dress, c as u're a twin mum.

Emilia, u've got 14 weeks 2 go before u're baby girl comes 2 d world. Do u hear from Abdab and Adelaide? How r they carrying on.

Hi LuckyMt, how r u doing

Hi Mez, Keme(where've u been),all the time, never done so much  lmg(enjoy ur holiday), wrenster (where've u been 2).

anyway girls, been praying so hard these past few days, i feel like af is going to rear her ugly face n keep on checking 2 check if it's coming never done so much knicker checking in my entire life (tmi), d feeling goes then it comes back. sometimes i feel some weird taste iin my mouth n then it all disappears, Gosh How did u lots survive the 2ww. I'm in front of tv as i'm typing away n God i don't know y we pay so much 4 sky cos there's so much crap during daytime, have 2 call them 2 start showing enough good programmes for us part time house wives.

Testing day is saturday n don't know if i should b looking 4ward 2 it or not. lately DH is been behaving strangely, everytime i come close to him when he's on the computer, he quickly switches it off, n i caught him y'day guess what he was staring at FERTILITY FRIENDS WEBSITE. I think that is his own way of dealing with it, he keeps on calling me from work 2 find out how i'm doing. God I want this 2 work but i'm so scared. Anyway i've said so much need 2 go.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tizz, I am pleased that your embies are progressing well, is it confirmed that you are going for ET today ? Best of luck girl !!

Spring, I am very happy that your E2 level are coming down. EC is not too far now !

Tokii, I know the 2ww is so tough ... the best way I found to cope with it is just to keep busy and have to think about other things. But even so, it never goes completely out of your head, does it ? Hang on in there girl ... fingers crosses for you. 

I am going for the cervix dilation tomorrow, appt at 8am, already bought the train tickets. I can't wait for the end of tomorrow to come. And can't wait to start stimming. Not sure who will do the injections yet, but this is our second IVF so I am not worried about this aspect. The first time my DH and I shared the job, and it will probably be a similar thing this time. My mood is fluctuating but I am getting more and more excited/agitated/anxious/happy about the fact that it's all happening now !


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Quick reply for Roozie - You asked about the timing of scans - well, I had my first scan at 7 weeks (5 weeks from EC) and my second scan at 10 weeks (8 weeks from EC).  My NHS hospital doesn't offer a 12 weeks scan but we're having a nuchal scan privately at 12 weeks so effectively that will be our 3rd scan.  I think my first NHS scan will be at 16-18 weeks.

I don't feel sad that I've left the ACU - they've done their bit - after ET you see less and less of the doctors/nurses so it's been a natural progression as opposed to being cut off overnight.  Now it's up to myself to keep rested, happy and stress free and maintain a healthy environment for baby to grow.  

Feeling really tired today (already!) so sorry for short message but will catch up with personals later.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies Hope you are all well.

I have been taking Primulot and have the most swollen of stomachs, is this normal? 
I start the nasal spray on Thursday, what a contraption that is.

I have noticed some of you ladies mentioning down regging & stimming etc, sorry to sound daft, but what is this?  
I am obviously not at this stage yet, but curious to understand what it actually is. If everything goes according to plan, then these should be my dates for things.

Also, from taking the primulot, did you have a period the day the clinic advised? or was it later etc?  Just trying to gauge things.

If all goes according to plan:
26th July - Expected period & Scan
28th July - start injecting
30th July - Cervical dilapan, 
31st - E2 blood test
3rd Aug - Scan
5th Aug - Scan
7th Aug - Scan
8th Aug - stop injections
10th Aug - EC
13th Aug - ET

Barbwill - sending you lots of positive thoughts and best wishes for the cervical dilation tomorrow. I will be thinking of you. Let me know how you get on. I have to go through the dilapan route on 30th July if all goes to plan.   

Tokii - I am sending you all the very best wishes and truly keeping everything crossed for you all.   

Roozie - hope you are doing well and not overrdoing it. Good luck with Blood test
Lucky MT - rest up and take it easy. 
Tizzy - how are you doing? relax and put your feet up
Springfiled - Good luck with you ET xxxx
Glitter - Good luck with your scan
S-c How are you doing?

Big hugs and positive wishes to everyone reading this. xxxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Sorry for the absence - I am still recovering from the shell shock of the speed at which everything seems to be happening. Mind you I have a bit of a break now before starting d-r.

Tilly - you're down regging already! Down regging is when you are taking the drugs before your tx cycle which shut down your natural cycle (the primulot). Your period is expected to arive a few days after you stop taking the primulot (I don't know whether this depends on your usual cycle length - anyone?), then you go for a scan and are told when to start injecting and that is stimming. Hope that makes sense.

Roozie - so pleased to hear your news. Best of luck for the next few weeks (and months!); I hope it begins to feel real soon.

S-C  d-r today - best of luck! That sounds like a lot of injections - you'll be such a pro by the end of this cycle. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well.  
 

Em x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Keme
Thanks for that, now I see - no one explained it to me, so didn't realise. Thankyou.
Hope all is well with you 
xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tilly, primolut is progesterone-based and it can cause bloating. So no worries. Some people find that drinking lots of fennel and dandelion tea helps. I hate dandelion tea but fennel is nice ! Downregging, as Keme says, is the process that switches off your natural cycle. At ACU this is done with primolut+suprefact. The spray will become your everyday companion, in the bag with you everywhere you go, and it won't seem such a strange contraption anymore! Donwregging can bring on blue moods and some people get headaches, but it's not too bad and it works, sooner or later, for all of us. Just a routine phase, nothing to worry about. Stimming is the next phase, when you stimulate the ovaries to produce lots of follicles. At ACU that is normally done with injections of Menopur. This phase starts a few days after getting your period after stopping the primolut. 

Keme, I am not sure what influences the date of that period, mine came 4 days after stopping primolut when I would have expected my natural period to come. They had estimated it to come 2 days after stopping primolut. Also every time I took cyclogest, progesterone-based as well, my period didn't come until 4 days after stopping it (despite always being a clear BFN). So maybe 4 days is the time my body needs to react to progesterone ... but every person is different.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Barbwill - greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies,

Crikey I'm bored - you're all keeping me going.

Tokii - thank your lucky stars you have Sky. I went out to buy a freeview Digibox today - only problem is I bought my telly in China and they don't use scart there, so now scouring the shops for one with a phono (that's what the guy in currys said) connection.  Anyway keep being bored and my fingers, toes and everything else are crossed for you.

Barb W - Good luck tomorrow

Tilly - Good luck with the D/R. The first lot of needles you use for stimming are great, it's once you've done E/T that you inject other stuff and I swear the needles are blunted for that extra pain factor. Hope it all goes to plan, but don't worry if your A/F late - mine took 5 days to arrive.

Roozie - Are you still flying?

Hi to everyone else hope you're all well.

Like Tokii I'm bored, but coping. DH did is working hard - gardening, hoovering and I even made the poor lamb take me to Tescos on Friday night to push the trolley and carry the bags. Don't know how I feel at the moment - keep thinking my A/F is coming as at times it feels like it, but nothing has happened yet, touch wood. Am feeling much more lively than I was last week so having to force myself to take it easy and remember what's going on here.

Trix X


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you Barbwill   

Trix, have fun sorting your sockets! Hey, at least it gives you something to sort    Hope you find a few more problems to solve, hopefully it'll make the time go a bit quicker. Thanks also for the info re af starting after stopping the primulot; it's so different not knowing what to expect.

Em x


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Trixster - Funnily enough, my DH has a cable business - will PM you now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello all,
My scan is next week and its exactly 5 weeks from EC..........getting a bit nervous about it actually - should I be drinking tons of water beforehand
Tizzy - We never made it to blast either and look what we got so don't worry.  I was panicking as I really wanted them to get that far but as Lucky said as well, the best place for them is back inside you....
Tilly - the dates you are given are best estimates - it depends on how your body reacts to the drugs and everyone is different. This is why ACu are so good as they keep a close eye on you.  I had an extra blood test to check that I would be okay for EC and only found out on the Sunday afternoon the time I had to take the pregnyll for that night as it was touch and go with my follies.
My AF did arrive when it should have done after finishing the primulot but since it was after 3pm, day 1 was the next day!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

evening all  

Tizz - have you had it today hun'?    

Barbs - hope all goes smoothly for you tomorrow. Will you be able to reward yourself with a cheeky drink afterwards or is that now off the menu for you?!

Springy -   for those E2 levels behaving & it still going ahead on Wednesday!

Tilly - sounds as tho' you've been debriefed by the others on D/Ring and stimming - before you know it you'll be an old pro! Re. the Primolut, my AF came 3 days afterwards so timimngs were fairly accurate from clinic - ended up having GIFT 1 only day later than originally planned but obviously does depend on events inbetween.

Tokii, hang in there matey, i know the last few days are killers but you're doing brilliantly. I was so snappy by the end of it, my poor DH! I also had moments (many in fact towards the end) where i felt twinges and mild cramps, convinced it was AF on the way but as you know, it wasn't, so don't get disheartened by any of that, OK?  

Trix... you too, not too long to go now. Got any paint you can watch drying?  

well, have just returned from London (as i live out in the sticks!) and had the 'phone call telling me that my HCG and progesterone levels are all good - so quite a big phew!! In fact they sound quite high to me (HCG 2900 and progesterone 600) so not sure what that may imply re. potential triplets, (?!) but telling myself that the reading is probably so dependent on when implantation occured that it can't be interpreted meaningfully...?? Have a first scan next Thursday, so fast, only 4 weeks from EC, so a bit earlier than yours' Lucky and Glitter. Did you get to see a heartbeat at yours Lucky? It just seems so incredibly early, it's a bit mind boggling! Glitter, not sure re. the water.. i'm guessing no as the follie scans were with empty bladders, hope so anyway!

Love to the rest of the crowd, 
Rooz xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Roozie, that's so high, triplets, gosh pls don't let me jinx u. Just go 4 ur appt next thursday and pls let us find out how many it's.

Glitter, Good luck with ur scan next week.

Tilly, A/f didn't arrive when it was supposed 2, it was meant 2 come on the 11th but came on the 15th, i had a cyst so had 2 go back and they kept checking to c if it had reduced b4 i started my treatment, which i started on the 19th but don't let that scare u, it only happens in rare cases.

barbwill, good luck with ur dilapan 2mrw, 

Tizzy, how did it go? Have u had ur e/t?

trixster, what r u doing 2 distract urself apart from tv? I'm thinking of going window shopping 2mrw 2 take ma mind of things n i pray i don't go past any pharmacy then i'll be buying sticks, n as soon as i get them i can imagine myself running home 2 carry out the test so i won't buy it till saturday.

Keme, when do u start ur treatment?

springfield, r u getting ready 4 wednesday? have u bought ur sexy dressing gown, mind u, u won't feel that sexy afterwards.   

sending


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Rooooooooozie ! Excellent blood levels !!!! Well done you girl !


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi everybody,

Roozie - excellent news!  It would be hilarious (in a great way) if it were triplets!  You must be just thrilled  

Tilly - the timeline is helpful - but it can change.  I found the sheets with the dates and steps to follow really helpful.  My period started four days after stopping the injections, and my EC was supposed to be last Friday (ha!), so in my case it changed quite a bit.  The original plan said ET tentatively on July 10th - just to illustrate that the timeline can change - sure did for moi.

Well, I got the phone call and I take my pregnyl tonight at 11:00!  EC on Wednesday!

Best wishes and thoughts to all, and great thanks for your support  

No new housecoat, but decided to go for new slippers to make it a bit fun.  Good one about a sexy housecoat Tokki - just what I need at ACU!


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Evening ladies

I just got in from work trip so is a real quickie but had to check in - just so happy to hear your news Rooz, also keep smiling and staying positive Trix and Tokii - and good luck to Barb for tomorrow, hope it is all straightforward and painless for you!

Will post longer tomorrow and say hi to everyone else then too - gotta go now to get my first injection - hope DH remembers and doesnt need any practice!

Hope you are all doing well, take care 
SCXX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

excellent news Springy - yippee for your green light on Wednesday. Re. triplets... plse don't go there!!!The girls on another thread have been doing "research" on HCG levels and reckon mine are up there for multiples. Everyone's freaking me out now!!

S-C, good luck for the debut jab tonight! I'm sure it'll all come flooding back....

Night girls, off to rest my multiples.

R xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Tokii and everybody else,

What a busy thread! It's good to see so many ladies supporting each other, and it's fantastic to read about all these BFP! Congratulations girls!!

Just wanted to say things are moving smoothly for me - my 24 week scan is scheduled for tomorrow and I can't wait to see the beans once again! They're both really active and seem to be constantly dancing around my belly. I'm looking VERY pregnant and people in the street keep on asking me when I'm due so I guess I look like I'm about to pop.  

Hope all is going well for everybody - whether you're mid-treatment or a little bit further. 

Adelaidex


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Adelaide ,

Great to hear from you, I've PM'd you for an update.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well....oooh Roozie triplets ....maybe........ how exciting ! Good luck for the scan next week.

Cx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Sorry for delay, just to update you, had 2 lovely embies transferred yesterday (Day 3)- all went according to plan, a smooth transfer, both embies in top two grades so here's hoping!!  

Have now set up shop in the bedroom and am somewhat embarassed to say DP has been relegated to spare room   This is so that I can get a good nignts sleep (he's a bit fidgety! and im going through a light sleep phase - so good sleep companions we do not make! ).

I have a curious lack of symptoms at the moment, not taking that to mean anything particular (it's too early to drive myself insane!!!) bit how did you feel the day after transfer Glitter, Trixster?

Hope today went ok Barbwill, good luck for tomorrow Springfield and lots of    To S-c on down regging.

Sorry this a brief one,

hugs,

Tizz xx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi there

I'm wondering if I can but in and join you in all this very positive, successful thread? I'm about to begin my first cycle at UCH but third in total. Today I was at the UCH for a hysterscopy where I met Barbwill (it was lovely meeting you, Barbara) who I know from another website and she has directed me to you all here at FF.

It's wonderful to read so many success stories and I send my heartfelt congratulations to you all. To everyone else (please forgive me for not naming you all but I'm blaming the GA that I had this morning) I wish you all the very best of luck and hope that we all have successfull outcomes too.

I'll try not to bore you with my story but to cut a long story short my DH has a Balanced Translocation on Chromosomes 13 and 14 which means that most embryos that we produce are abnormal so I end up miscarrying. We have had 2 attempts so far with IVF/ICSI/PGD with a BFP on the last cycle but unfortunately the PGD (which should diagnose the abnormal embies thus transferring only normal embryos) did not work and I ended up miscarrying identical twins. The UCH are going to test for 2 cells to hopefully weed out any further abnormal cells. Reading all your posts have greatly encouraged me and have reinforced my positive feelings about the UCH. The hysterscopy today turned out to be unnecessary though, which is annoying as it cost £1,650 as the polyp they thought they discovered during the HyCoSy was not there. We also had some further bad news but not unexpected that the NHS will not fund this cycle for us as the PCT would want us to go to Guys & St Thomas. Good news is that I picked up my NHS funded prescription today for all my drugs. All I had to pay was £26.85 for a prepaid certificate to cover all NHS drugs for the next 3 months which should hopefully save us around £1,500.

Anyway, hope I haven't bored you all.... I'm due to start taking my Primolut tablets in 4 days time, then the sniffing starts on the 28th so fingers crossed!! 

Barbwill, hope you're recovering well from today's op, it was great to meet you and I look forward to meeting up with you again.

Lots of love
Macboo (Claire)


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Adelaide, so lovely 2 have u back, omg u're that big, Good luck with ur scan 2mrw.

Welcome to the thread,macboo. how did ur hysterscopy go, wow u paid a lot for it, n made up 4 it with ur prescription. Good one. Don't worry, u'll get all the support u need this from this thread.

Barbwill, how did ur dilapan go?

Tizzy, Goodluck with ur transfer, now u've officially joined us in the 2ww. girl, it's 2 early 2 b having symptoms, u just had et y'day, pls take it easy girl and relax.

Springfield, Good luck with ur ec 2mrw. Have u sorted out how u'll b getting there? r u still taking taxi

Hi Catherine, how r u doing? ur beanies jumping up and down like Adelaide's

SC, I'm just doing as u instructed, thanks

Hi TT, trixster, LuckyMt, Kabby, roozie, Keme, SC, Wrenster, glitter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Hellooooooooooo
wow it's getting busy in here again!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tizzy - I seriously started getting cabin fever after 2 days of 2ww - I was contemplating going back to work early but as I'd already booked it off, I just carried on being a right lazy moo!!
Hi Macboo - just join in with the general noise that goes on in here!!!
Springy - good luck with EC tomorrow - let us know how you get on.  I'm envious of you having an 11am appt - mine was 1pm and I was starving by the end of it!!!
S-C - enjoy the drug taking again!!
gotta go and try to install Office 2007 on our other PC - this is gonna be a world of pain!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hiya,

Tizz - good to hear ET went smoothly - excellent news on your embies, bet they're super sticky too   Sleep well!

Hello Claire - best of luck with your tx. I'm starting primulot on Friday, so guess we'll be quite close together tx wise.

Glitter - feeling the pain   

Adelaide - yet another ACU success story. Enjoy seeing your beanies again.

Hope everyone else is doing OK - 2ww not driving you completely    or the weather driving you    

I work in a school and it's the last week of term for us; wet play everyday along with hot and humid classrooms, are not the best combinations! Never mind, off to walk the dog and get some fresh air.

   

Emx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Keme I just noticed your signature (im sure I didnt before) - so sorry to hear regarding the cancer but glad that's all behind you now.

Macbee - hello, welcome, hope you enjoy your time with us!  Sorry to hear re your hysterocopy!  Also confused, when I asked the price for this I wass told it was about  £250?!  Have you thought about taking it up with the manager?  A bit touche I know, but its a fair wack of cash.

Have a nice evening everyone,

Tizz (who isnt going the slightest bit mad on her first full day of bedrest  )  xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

HI all

So glad you are now tucked up in bed at home Tizz - hope your DH isnt too put out but sounds a good idea, I am tempted to try it sometimes! - most nights I get squashed between DH and the cat!  Hope you are enjoying the first days of rest!  I am sending those embies lots of    

Springfield - lots of     for your EC tomorrow - I imagine you must be so excited to be getting there at last!  I bet with all those hormones you have lots of lovely eggs - let us know when you can!

Macboo - welcome, lovely to have you join the thread.  Sorry to hear all that you have been through but UCH really are great, and as everyone says this group of FFs is lovely so I am hoping that this is the time for you!  Like Keme, I will be cycling quite close together with you too.

Keme - hi!  I also hadnt spotted your signature till now and it sounds like you and DH have had an incredibly tough time.  I hope that everything goes well for you now, am cheering and virtually holding hands!

Adelaide - so lovely to hear from you again  Like Emilia and Catherine, I cant believe how quickly the time has gone for you... hope you are feeling well and the scan goes well tomorrow - it will be amazing to see how much they have grown again!    I wonder how Ginny is doing, have you heard?  We also need to hear from Mel and Wrenster and then the old crowd will all be back on here again!

Tokii - cant remember what my instructions were but glad you are listening cos DH and my sisters and in fact even my cat never do!!!   You sound very relaxed... keep up the good work honey!  
Trix - hope you are doing well too - has the digibox helped to relieve the boredom yet?!

Barb - hope the op went ok and you are looking after yourself at home?!

Hi to everyone else too... Rooz (how you feeling about multiples! are you hoping for twins?!) Glitter, LuckyMT and Tilly.... 

Off now for injections - last night went well so am hoping the rest will go as smoothly!  I need to find some time to ring Homerton this week too to sort out my schedule, its not quite as well explained as UCH so I am thankful that this isnt my first time or I would be very confused indeed!

Take care and    everyone
SCXX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi all 
just a very quick one before bed - congrats on a smooth ET Tizz, really glad it went well for you. Just rest up and talk lovingly to those embies! Oh, and if it makes you feel any better, i've also booted my DH out of bed quite a bit recently when i've found sleeping difficult - he's had to  take to sleeping with our cat (the real Roozie!)! But hey, i'm sure they know it's for the greater good!!!

Welcome Macboo, love the name! Sorry to hear about all you've endured previously... here's hoping for third time lucky at ACU.     

Barb, also hope the op. today went ok... bet you'll be glad it's behind you and you can get on with next steps. 

Adelaide, welcome back and best of luck for your scan tomorrow - you must be extremely excited about seeing how your twinnies have progressed. Enjoy it!

Springy - good luck for tomorrow hun', will be wishing lots of juicy eggs for you.

Hope the rest of the crowd is well today... 

Rooz xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all feeling fabulous, positive, and happy. 
   

Tizz - really pleased the ET went well. Rest up and lots of positive vibes to you.  Embies be good now and stay snug and happy

Barbwill - How did you get on at the ACU - was thinking about you yesterday. Hope it went well and you are onto the next stages      

Hi Macboo, welcome to the thread, wishing you all the very best of luck. You couldn't get a more positive bunch of fabulous ladies on here. 

Springfield - wishing you all the very best for today    

Adelaide - Hope your scan went well today - fingers crossed.  

Keme - hope you are well and sending you positive thoughts  

S-C - Glad you are managing with the injections ok, sending you lots of positive thoughts  

Tokii - How are you getting on?  Any more 24? I was partial to another dvd last night. 

Trixter - How are you doing? Digiboxes are excellent. You should get into 24 with Kieffer Sutherland, it is addictive, enough to take your mind off everything. 

Glitter - you IT wizz, I hope you are doing well. 

Roozie - Hope you are looking after yourself and taking it easy. It is so strange, I was thinking about triplets the other day. My sisters are twins and there is only 2 years difference between us, my mother ended up managing with the three of us under 2, although some of us were apparently a little naughty. She said she wouldn't have had it any other way.  A ready made family in one go. I hope you get what you wish for and am wishing you all the best of luck for thursday.

To all you other fabulous ladies, wishing you lots of positive thoughts,


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Ladies, 
I think it is high time we make a plan to meet. You all sound fabulous, and I think we would have such a good girly time together. 
Now from what everyone has said September seems a better plan for all concerned due to holidays etc. 
I can still meet this sat 21st July at 12 at Home House, 20 Portman Square, London W1 if you want. Just let me know as if no - one can make it, I won't come and I can quite happily change it to September. 

Saturday 1st September 12noon for a ladies lunch? 

Really looking forward to meeting you all soon.   

TT 
xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Tilly, 

You are so sweet!  I'm still out for this week im afraid but I do hope you have a fabby time if you are able to rally around some acu-girls.  

Look forward to meeting you in September tho'! 

Tizz x


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Tillytoots - well done for trying to get us all together.  I am unfortunately working this Saturday and am going to a family wedding in the Midlands on the 1st of September - would love to have been there to meet everyone face to face - however, looking forward to seeing some photo's after the event.  Hope you all have a fab time anyway, I've been to Home House and it's very nice !


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone and thank you for your wishes for my op ! you're very sweet.

Tizz - well done for getting to ET and having such a smooth procedure. best of luck for your 2ww!

Macboo, it was lovely meeting you yesterday and I am so glad that our beds were next to each other ! I can't wait to meet you again! About the hysteroscopy, I can understand your frustration, in my previous clinic they stopped doing hycosy because so unreliable. On the other hand it is a good idea to have a hysteroscopy done at some point because it is the most accurate exam for the womb. You had to pay a lot for it (the cost in the price list is only the cost for the surgeon time as far as I understand, the total cost includes all the other theater costs) but luckily you will save the same amount of money for your drugs. Well done ! 

Springfield - good luck for your EC today!

Adelaide - thanks for bringing the BFP vibes on the thread, and best of luck for your scan !

Keme - I wish you all the best for your DH and hope that you will be able to see your drem of children come true. A big hug.

S-C - Well done for the injections and don't hesitate to ask for a clear schedule to your clinic. They owe all patients clarity of information..

For all girls on the 2ww, positive vibes to you and hang on in there .... 

My cervix dilation op yesterday went fine (and I was under sedation so didn't feel a thing) but I was in a lot of pain after because they put the dilapan in to reinforce the effect of the op and kept it in there 2 1/2 h. It was a constant huge pain and by the end I was sweating and shivering and crying and really pale and everyone, including poor DH, was really worried. Luckily it all went away quickly once they took the dilapan out. 
Dr Ranieri said that he was pleased with the op and that the fact that the dilapan hurt so much was a good sign, indicating that it was doing its job. He sounded very positive about our chances of success, and I really needed to hear that yesterday as I realised that I could not go through this many times. 
I was very sad to discover that Dr Ranieri broke his arm in a motorcycle accident and he won't be doing any procedure for a while and will be on hols in the crucial phase of my treatment. I need to have  a Dr I can trust, and I trust him. He said that given the problems with my cervix, the head of the clinic will do my transfer, and I am pleased about this, but I wonder who will take the decisions about my stimulation, which won't be easy given my tendency to OHSS. 
I am going to start my stimulation today and can't wait to go on with things!

About meeting up on Sat:  I will be in London for a blood test so I could make it and would be glad to meet others. Tilly, see how many others can come and if it's too few to make it worth it for you, feel free to cancel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Barb - if it's not Dr Ranieri it will be Mr Serhal - head guy.  You'll be fine with him!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Tilly - big apologies, can't make it this weekend afterall, but 1st Sept is in my diary with big stars around it - so will meet you all then. Thank you for being so organised as to get us all together.

Tizzy - well done on ET hope you're taking it easy. Bored yet? You asked how I felt after. Putting it mildly I felt like crap for a couple of days - dozy from anasthetic and I had pain in my stomach too. After a couple of days felt fine and still do - get the occasional twinge in my lower abdomen now (a little like A/F is coming...but nothing so far...) and again and every now and then get so tired I just have to keel over and sleep. Hope that helps.

Tokii - Not long now

McBoo - Welcome. So sorry about all the hardship in the past. You've come to the right place for support.

BarbWill - Glad the Op went well - if painfully - here's to a successful treatment.

To everyone else Hi and hope you're all well,

Trix X


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Thanks for your good wishes for today. The scan went well, with one twin head down and the other unfortunately in breech (but there's still lots of time for him/her to turn around so I'm not worried). They're both growing at a steady pace, with one weighing 680g and the other one 755g - no wonder my back is killing me  

Barbwill, sorry you had to go through the dilapan experience even after you had a dilation under GA. Let's hope it does the job - I know I had the smoothest transfer ever after mine so keep positive. As to who will be doing your procedure or decide how much stimms you need, Dr Serhal is fantastic and you're in really good hands. I felt really confident each time he did something for me. 

Everybody else, hope all is going fine. More particularly: Tizzy, well done with your ET and hope the next few days are positive. Springfield, hope all went well today and you got lots of lovely eggs. 

Ax


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Gosh you ladies can chat.  Had a lovely relaxing few days in Cornwall - lucky really as absolutely knackered all the time at the moment!!

Roozie - I can't believe it - well I can - what brilliant, brilliant news!!!!       .  My hcg was 1324 on Day 13....and that was twins...have we had triplets on here yet - maybe you could be the first!!! Hope you are feeling ok.

Tokii - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mental, it really is a killer.  Prob a good idea not to have the evil pee sticks in the house.....I managed to last until Day 10 but went through about 12 tests in the end, which cost me a small fortune testing every day until official test day to make sure it really was true!!

Barbwill - sorry to hear the dilapan was painful but hopefully it will do the job.  It looks as if you will be under Dr Serhal - he was my consultant and brilliant so don't worry, ACU are brilliant at keeping an eye on you and ensuring you don't get OHSS

Tilly - I'm afraid I can't make this weekend but will be able to do Sept - you are sweet trying to arrange a meet for us all.  I was pretty much smack on my timeline, my a/f started on my usual date but didn't look as if it was going to until last minute, be prepared for things to delay/speed up as you go through stimming

Glitter - your scan will be trans-vaginally so no water needed!!  They scan at 7 and 10 weeks (so embryo will be 5 and 8 weeks old by then) - they can't get a heartbeat or a proper picture before this time usually - though I had a scan at my EPU at 6+3 and had a heartbeat then.  My next scan is on 31st and then off into NHS....now deciding which hospital etc!

Springfield - how did e/c go today

Tizz - great news on your e/t.  I had no symptoms at all after e/t, just the usual sore (.)(.) from the cyclogest....so you can't rely on that I'm afraid - and look at Rooz, she was positive it hadn't worked so just concentrate on taking it easy and getting those embies to nestle in!

Macboo - welcome to the thread, i'm sure you'll find lots of support and advice on here.  You sound like you've had a difficult journey - lets hope this cycle is the one!

Keme - make the most of these last drug free days!!

Adelaide - glad to hear all is going well, I remember your posts from my very early days on FF!

Glitter & Lucky - hope all ok with you both and no terrible preggers symptoms

S-C - glad to know the injections are going ok and hope you managed to get a bit more info from your clinic

Sorry if I've missed anyone - tis really busy on here now!
xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all well and keeping positive.

Right, let's do it for the 1st September 12noon  for lunch at Home House, 20 Portman Square for a get together. Please let me know names  as I will need to put you on the guest list. Just so everyone actually knows my name - it is Claudette. (My mobile number just incase anyone needs it for the day is 0778 750 8881, but always welcome to receive calls if anyone fancies a chat anytime, my phone is always on)

Adelaide - really pleased scan went well. Bless you, sounds like you need to take it easy. I am always so happy to hear when people are expecting twins. I would love to have that.

Barbwill - I think you are so very brave with the cervix dilation op yesterday. I am so sorry to hear you were in pain, however if Dr Ranieri is confident that this will give you a higher chance of success, then I truly wish you all the best, short term pain for long term gain. But I totally understand how you much feel. I am not looking forward to having mine at all. I have some spare codeine so am going to take a couple of those beforehand. Dr Serhal is very good. 
Good luck with the stimulation. I am sending you lots of positive wishes. It seems there are only two of us, so what about if we postponed meeting till 1st Sept then we could get a lot more of us. I really look forward to meeting with you. We are about a week and 1/2 apart from one another.

Lucky MT - I am sorry you won't be able to make the get together. Hope all is well

Tizzy - Absolutely Sept here we come.

Trixter & Kabby - Looking forward to meeting you in Sept too.

sending positive thoughts    to each and every one of you, at your own special stages. Fingers crossed for all those waiting, all those in progress, all those about to start, and extra special wishes to all who have experienced challenges along the way, believe there is are children waiting for you somewhere special........    

Big hugs
Claudie xxx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Barbwill - I really feel for you and what you had to go through with the dilation plus dilapan - I can't imagine how painful it must have been - all I can say is well done for being so brave - it'll all make the ET much smoother than it would have been so hang onto that.  Dr S did my transfer and I must say he was brilliant and I really felt like I ws in the best hands.  

Hi to everyone else and all the new joiners to the thread - apologies for lack of personals, I'm just finding it hard to keep up with the fast moving chat especially when the wee foetus is zapping all energy levels and hormones are making me into a right dizzy person.  other than that all good.


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone


Thanks very much for the warm welcome you've given me, it means a lot.

Barbwill, I've sent you a pm but just wanted to say that it was lovely meeting you too and I look forward to seeing you in perhaps more glam surroundings rather than in our hospital gowns! 

Tizzywizz, Glad to hear your ET went smoothly and hope that you're taking it easy especially over the next few days. As I think Barbwill mentioned the hysteroscopy was £285 but we also had to pay £165 for the anaesthetic and a futher £1200 for hospital charges. I did some research and  I could have paid £1300 else where but would probably have had a consultation charge too so decided to stick with the UCH. I did attempt to get it done on NHS but the waiting list was too long as I'm starting to down reg on Saturday so just bit the bullet. Does anyone know if I should expect any further bills from UCH? I have the IVF/ICSI/PGD and **** invoice still to pay and have paid up for all the testing that's been done. I've been told to expect to pay around £10k for this cycle but hopefully will save quite a bit since I've got my GP to pay for the drugs. 

Tolkie - hope you're doing ok on the dreaded 2ww! Good luck for testing on Saturday.

Glitter - a huge congratulations on your BFP - you must be so excited!

Keme - nice to know your cycling at the same time as me. We'll be able to hopefully keep each other sane...

S-C. Good luck with the injecting and that you sorted out your schedule with Homerton?

Roozie - Well done on your BFP. It's great to see such good news on this board. Keep us updated on your progress. 

Trixter, how much longer do you have on the 2ww? Hope time flies for you and keeping my fingers crossed for that BFP.

Tillytoots, my diary is free for the 1st of Sept so I'd love to come. I'll be hopefully at the end of the 2ww by then so may be slightly stir crazy by then.

Kabby, thanks for your kind words, sounds like you had a lovely relaxing holiday in Cornwall. I hoping to go there at the end of the month when we have some friends over from Sydney.

Adelaide - that's good news regarding your scan and hopefully there is time for the breach baby to turn around.

Lucky MT, Glad to hear that you and the wee foetus is good. It's amazing how much energy they zap from you!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Lots of love
Claire



Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Lots of love
Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Till, perfect for 1 Sept then ! Thank you so much for organising it ! About your dilapan thing, don't worry too much about it, my experience seems to be extreme and it had to be expected given that the dr who tried the dummy ET said that mine is one of the trickiest cervices he has ever seen! They did not get in at all at DET. Everyone else experience on this board seems to be that dilapan is a bit painful, like a period pain, but not excruciatingly so. So you should go with their experience, not mine. You are obviously not an extreme case otherwise they would have suggested the dilation op as well, and they didn't, so no need to think of the worst.  Sorry if I worried you ... 

Spring, I am anxious to hear the news about your EC !

McBoo, if you have already been invoiced for all the initial tests and don't need to pay for the drugs, and don't need to go in for any further test until your stim drugs+scan appt on day 3 of your next cycle, then I think that the next bill will be the BIG one (~£3000 for IVF+HFEA charges) and you will need to authorise that to go out at the latest just before you start stimming. So a good idea to wait until your period comes and then authorise. Have a wonderful time in Scotland ! When will you be back ?

Thanks for reassuring me about the Docs, I haven't met Mr Serhal in person yet but from what you say I feel really good about it all once more !  First inj last night went well, DH very professional, probably just a bit too quick to push the liquid in as some of it came out of my belly when he took the syringe out! We'll go more slowly tonight. For those of you who took 2x0.5 mg dexmethasone (steroids) during stimming, do you know if I am supposed to take the two tablets at the same time or spread them out though the day ? The instructions do not say to take it twice a day but just to take two tablets a day, so not clear.

Best wishes to all!


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello everybody,

Welcome macboo and keme!  You will find this site so helpful and supportive, the ladies are great.

Barbwill - thanks for asking about ec.  I was quiet as I was disappointed with the number collected, seven, since I had so many follicles going I was really hopeful going, so collecting seven made me worried.  The nurses and dr were really encouraging though and I appreciated that.  

However, got the phone call that of those, six have fertilized so that is a good start.  I am just hoping and praying to have two embies to transfer.  Am really thankful for the good start with fertilization though, and now just trying to be positive about dividing etc.

Did my first clexane injection today - it hurts much more than the menopur - I think the needles from ACU (those little brown ones) are just very fine and sharp.  This one took quite some poking.

I heard the nurses/doctors talking and Mr. R broke his wrist and after reading the post I see that it was a motorcycle accident!  I have been very happy with the doctors I have seen there, so I am not too worried about who does the et - just hope and pray to get there!

Barbwill - hope you are feeling better after the dilapan, and thank you for asking about ec 

Tillytoots - would love to go to the get together in September, but it will depend a little bit on what is happening with DH - we may be going overseas (if I can fly - really hoping I won't be able to fly because of pregnancy!).  Thank you for organizing that though, it  is really thoughtful of you.

S-C, hope the injecting is going okay - after awhile it becomes really routine.  The first one took me ages, by the end it was like three minutes.  Really weird, but the clexane is pre-mixed and part of me actually misses the mixing - like you miss scratching a mosquito (that's midge for here I think) bite!

Trixster - how is the tww going?  It must be a bit tiresome, but it is soooo great you are there!  When do you test?

Kabby, Lucky M-T, Roozie, Glitter - hope you ladies and those little ones are doing great!  

Adelaide - it must be so exciting to see the twins!  You mentioned one is breach position - I hope s/he turns their little self to where they are supposed to be - see, typical little children, already doing what they aren't supposed to  

Take care all!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is enjoying a little burst of sunshine!

Springfield congrats on long awaited EC!  The normal fertilisation rate Ive been told is 60-65%, so that was well above average!  Keep thinking positive and try and recite a little mantra that everything is working (try and do it is privacy tho, lest someone think you stark raving  haha).

Barbwill, glad that whole episode is over for you and fingers x'd it does the job.
Mr R's motorcycle accident was 6th July - I know this as it was the day it looked like my cycle would be cancelled, he wasnt there to review me but Mr Serhal took over, and it was all fine (look out for the very odd hair do   ).  

Hope everyone else doing ok.

Adelaide, its been nice to see you back and thanks for well wishes.

THis is a (relatively!) short one from me, Im resting up and being demanding as recommened.  But in honesty Im BORED!  Have realised where Ive been going wrong though - daytime TV turns me into a brussel sprout, Im far happier with a contstant supply of DVDS    Today I have music and lyrics and this evening Babel  - that should keep me out of mischief!

Love to all

PS Tilly, hope to make it for 1st sept, though its my dad's birthday so it will depend on if there are any plans (biut it would be strange for there to be day time ones..)  but really hope to join you.

Tizz (Lena)

XX


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Re Clexane - not sure if this will help but try and find a really fatty area, take a good firm pinch and then insert the needle slowly.  Try and get your DH or partner to distract you from feeling the sting - childlike tactics but works for me.  After conversations with the nurses, I moved from my stomach to my thigh early on and found this a little easier.  On a positive note, as time goes on you don't feel the sting as much.


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Tizzy - thanks for the info about fertility rates - made me feel better.  Am focusing now on being positive and thankful for the fertilization rate.  Also, best wishes with your tww, sorry I missed you in my message - this thread has gotten so busy!  

Lucky MT - thanks for the tip on the clexane - good to know it will get better!  

Ok, weird question, but have to ask - the cyclogest suppositories - is it um okay if they leave a residue that gets expelled?  In other words don't get 100% absorbed?  I am thinking it would be the coating and the medication would be pretty much absorbed.  I know the nurse warned me about that for the suppositories that you take around ET - that the vegetable fat doesn't get absorbed so not to think it is the medication leaking out.  I apologize for being graphic - but I think in the ttc journey you lose squeamishness, shyness - I know find discussions, descriptions of cervical mucus routine now!

Thanks, and take care everyone!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Springfield - the cyclogest is a nightmare - its ruined many a pair of nice knickers already and if you aren't careful it can leak out onto skirts and the like!!!  Some thin pantyliners seem to do the job pretty well of keeping it at bay!!  Congrats on your fertilisation rates....fingers crossed they keep growing nicely now   

Re Clexane - I pop mine in my leg as well - it left massive bruises on my stomach but doesn't seem so bad on the thigh!

Barbwill - I sometimes got a bit of medication leaking out, still do with the clexane so its not something to worry too much about

Macboo - ACU aren't great at the admin/invoicing side of things....I got an invoice this morning which I have no idea what its for!! So you may have some more to come

Everyone else - hope you are all well!!

xxxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Springfield, oh yes, cyclogest is a nightmare I agree but no worries about the leakage, it's just normal. I found that the maxi pantyliners are the only ones that can keep it safely at bay, and prevent my knickers from looking like they've been hung to dry in a fish&chip shop for the whole 2ww!  

About invoicing, I have had a wrong invoice sent and had to ask for a refund, so Kabby, if you don't know what it is about you'd better ask and not just pay!! Thanks for reassuring me about my belly leakage. Oh girls, the only holes that seem to be spared by this process are the ears !!


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I tested early although i was meant 2 test on saturday and got a BFN, should i stop all the medication?


Trixster, don't start getting ideas, cos i know what this has cost me.

I have a baby shower on saturday n although i really want 2 go, i might just get so emotional and ruin it for the poor girl. She reallly did help with my wedding.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Tokii - I wouldn't.....I've read so many times on here people who tested early and got a BFP on their test date so its still possible that things might change, it could still be good news.  Perhaps ring ACU and see what they suggest....hang in there hun
xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Kabby


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi all,

just a quick post before i tend to my choc tarts!

Tokii, i completely undertand why you couldn't hold out until Sat but as Kabby just said, things can change in a matter of just one or two days. If you haven't started AF yet either that's another good sign so try not to panick. I certainly wouldn't stop taking any of your meds until you have retested on the test date unless of course the clinic has now advised this - if your embies took a little while to implant it's still poss. that there's imnsufficient HCG being released to test +ve at this stage so don't give up on this cycle yet... i'll be thinking about you and wishing hard for a change in result.         

Springfield - well done for that fert rate, it's fab.  DH must have some keen swimmers! Don't be too down beat about egg numbers - as you know i only had 5 & it's been enough. I realise it's all relative to initial expectations and in my case i know i don't respond well to stims but you have plenty for this cycle to work. Fingers crossed for more good news re. ET.   P.S. I share your problem witrh the Clexane - it's def. a blunter needle than the others but you do get used to it... like Kabby tho' i am looking a little battered in the stomach dept. so may switch to thigh. Could not be seen dead in a a bikini at the mo - am a bruised, bloated, mess!! 

Tilly... well done for being so proactive and sorting out this meet date! No mean feat!! Sep 1st sounds good to me atm.. would be lovely to meet you all, so plse count me in. Slim chance we may be on hol then (were going end of next wk but DH not keen right after the first scan in case it's bad news...) but will do my best to avoid it 

Trix - hope you're holding up there hun'.. not too long to go now.  No earlies plse.....

Tizz - did you get conf. on the blood front? Hope so.

Adelaide - pleased all looking healthy on the scan - it must have been amazing seeing them both. You've plenty of time for the naughty one to assume the right position so don't worry too much..... can you have a natural birth with twins or is it automatically C-sec? 

Kabby, last question (so much for my short post!!)..at your first scan (7 wks), what can they actually see and assess? Mine's going to be next week, ie. 6 weeks, the way the timing has worked out so not sure if it's better to delay until 7 wks if say it's poss to get a heartbeat at 7 wks. Or is it the first one more basic than that and really only just checking where the sac(s) are, how many there are, and their size? Sorry for all the qu's but starting to prey on my mind b4 nxt wk!

Love to everybody else,
Rooz xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI ladies,

Just a quick one - ((Tokki)).  Like the others say, I would recommend following full protocol and re-testing at the due time.  It's not over yet.  I know the last dredges on 2ww can be the worst, thinking of you and sending you  .

Rooze, they confirmed I needed a full blood count and platelet count, just wish I hadnt stumbled on this - all thanks to you!  It's me hormones I think, making me grouchy.  Try the slow insert for the clexane needle as well as possible relocation.  Perhaps you havent got as much lovely blubber on you as I have to numb the pain!   Have you also tried using arnica - I swear by it for clearing up bruises (and some people take it orally to help deal with internal brusing  for ops etc.).

Hope everyone is having a nice evening,

Tizz xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Rooz - at my 6+3 scan at my EPU because I was bleeding they could pick up the heartbeat though they usually wait until 7 weeks to be sure - I'm sure ACU don't scan earlier than this so perhaps because of your GIFT the timing is different...you might be further along than you think!!  You can see the sacs, the embryos (which they measure to make sure they are on 'target') and the flicker of a heartbeat.  At my ACU scan they did something flash with the scanner to check how fast the heartbeat was and both were fine.  So they can see quite a bit - though don't go expecting baby like images....mine just looked like beans!!

HTH
Kxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh Tokii, I know all too well the state of mind after an early BFN ... being really sad and just want to end the treatment immediately but know that until the official test day one cannot really give up completely. A friend of mine recently tested early and stopped her medications, only to find out, 10 days later when her period didn't arrive, that she was preggy. It was twins but one didn't go on developing and she had a lot of bleeding for the first 3 months and had to worry a lot. Who knows, perhaps if she hadn't stopped the medications she wouldn't have had to suffer so much ... she took a really huge risk and I strongly advise you not to stop the drugs until the official test day and until the clinic tell you so. I really hope that you result will change, but I know that  hoping is painful in these circumstances .... fingers crossed.

Spring, I understand your disappointment with the number of eggs but in combination with the very good fertilisation rate your cycle is going well ! Also remember that all that counts is the final result ! At my IVF last year I got 27 eggs and 18 embryos and none worked. One of my friends got 4 eggs and 3 embryos, 2 put in and she had twins !! That's why in principle it is not worthwhile to worry a lot about the intermediate results eventhough it is difficult not to, isn't it ? A big big hug to you, fingers crossed for the final phase for you!!!!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls - just checking in on the thread to see how you're all doing and wanted to say HUGE congratulations to all those recent BFPs. It looks like acu is having another run of good fortune as it did when I was cycling - we had a big spate of bfps all at the same time.

Tokii - I had a bfn one day and a bfp the next so don't rule it out until test day. Some of these embies are slow to start and also some of us just have lower hcg in the early days than others. Hang in there, stay positive and focussed and wait until test day!!!!

xx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Tokki - I'm sure you've had plenty of advice already to hopefully keep you on the meds.  Like Emilia said, don't rule out things changing.  My first home test gave me a BFN but my DH encouraged me to do another 10 minutes later which gave a very very faint blue line.  Thinking of you and winging lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for all ur sweet msgs, I'm still hanging in there and waiting 4 2mrw. I hope it will be better news 4 me, it's raining n I feel so down but with God all things are possible. Take care u lots n I'll post back 2mrw with personals included as well.

Thanks again y'll


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,


Tokki - sending you lots of    .  Listen to the ladies who have been there, there is still a good chance it could be a BFP tomorrow.  

Barbwill, Kabby, Roozie, Lucky MT, Kabby - thanks for the advice about cyclogest (!) and injecting the clexane - clexane shot went a little better today. 

Also, Barbwill thanks for the encouragement re the eggs - as of today, 5 have gone to four cells with one at three cells and the grades are good.  I am very thankful for that and focusing on sending positive energy.  ACU said ET on Saturday or maybe Monday if they go to blast stage.  I will breathe easier when ET hopefully happens.  For now, I am so thankful for way the fertilization/development is going, one step at a time I keep telling myself.

This tx is a real roller coaster, and I thank everyone for their support and advice.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well. 
I don't know whether I am imagining this or this is the effect of rattling like a pill box, but I have got the hugest appetite and am rather resembling a tellytubby at the moment. All I need is one of the outfits and children wouldn't know the difference. 

DH took me to Hakkassan (great restaurant in London - would recommend!) with some friends, and I managed to eat more than everyone else, black cod, spicy beef and garlic, dim sum, scallops, soft shell crab, snow peas and cloud ear, satay duck, and more than 4 non alcoholic lychee and coconut milk smoothies.     (mmmm very nice though) 

My personal trainer has been great, told her all about the IVF/ICSI and she said she has trained a number of clients who have gone through this, but to perhaps not weigh myself for a while as it may not be the best confident booster whilst going through cycles. 
I am seeing her now at 9am tomorrow and have not been to the gym once in between. Boy is she going to be cross!   

Mind you yesterday I decided I was going to take up figure skating again (Don't ask - mad woman moment  ) I used to figure skate at advanced level for 15 years, and somehow thought that this will be something I enjoy and can get my teeth stuck into again, so I went to the shop near Queensway and decided to order some more skates and blades, which will arrive in a couple of weeks time. It might help me keep off the pounds if I do a few jumps & spins here and there. Will just make sure to put them away once ET takes place. the skates in my positive thoughts will most likely now end up in a cupboard gathering dust for a year as I am really hoping that the IVF/ICSI works this time. Eitherway if it does or doesn't I have something for the future to do again. 

Barbwill - bless you, don't worry, you have not unecessarily worried me. I will be fine with the dilapan and codeine. It is good to know what to expect. Hope you are doing well and looking forward to seeing you on 1st Sept. xx

Tokii - Bless you...this must be so frustrating, and if it was me I would probably be going through 10 tests by now. I totally understand. If you don't feel like going to the baby shower, don't put pressure on yourself to go, this is your time!. Like the rest of the girls have said, don't lose hope, keep positive. My sister had 5 tests 4 BFN and 1 BFP, and she was pregnant. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and wishes for you tomorrow. See what happens tomorrow - you are in all of our thoughts.     

Spring - Wishing you all the best with your eggs, Barbwill has some good advise on this one. Sending you lots of  

Kabby - hope you are doing ok and your 'beans' are fine xx

Tizz and Roozie - I have just bought some Emla cream to help with the pain of the injections - it is magic cream and you can get it from expresschemists online. Arnica cream is a must if you bruise and it does work. 

Roozie - Good luck with you scan. 

Trix - Fingers crossed for you - keep positive    

Macboo - Just check with them what it is for, I receive invoices I have paid and ones that I had no idea what they were for, however they are quick to sort them out when you ask them for more details. Hope it is going well. xx

Hi to Emilia, Lucky MT, and anyone else I may have missed, sending you all very positive thoughts, and looking forward to meeting you all on 1st September. 
TT
xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Good luck Tokii - don't give up yet  
Rozzie - are you in for your scan next week?  I'm in Tues am so might see you there!!  Can anyone with a BFP please advise if this first pregnancy scan is an ultrasound scan or internal  I assume if ultrasound, its a full bladder job?

I've been feeling a bit lousy for a while now.  I know that my mum just had waves of nausea all day when she was expecting me and it seems I'm getting the same.  Once I start eating, I eat like a horse though - mad but not complaining too much - it's what I kinda signed up for!!!!!!

Just out of interest, does anyone on here do (or used to ) lots of exercise?  Before ET I did about 3 hard sessions of x-trainer (4 miles or so per session) plus a 20 mile bike ride per week usually fairly quickly .  
For once, I 've done what I was told and did zip whilst on 2ww and haven't done owt else since the end of that.  According to one book, I shouldn't jog as the impact is bad for hips but I don't know where I stand with the x-trainer since my feet aren't actually slamming up and down.  I was just intending to do a little cycling in the gym to warm back up again as again, I've been advised not to get too breathless due to possible oxygen starvation for the little one.  Any ideas?


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Glitter

Hope you are well. Have you tried travel sick bands?
My personal trainer says cross trainers are fine whilst you are pregnant. 
Not sure about the scan part but wish you all the best
TTXX


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Tilly,
Thanks - I was going to ask at the gym as well, I just haven't got around to getting there yet!!! I quite like the x-trainer so good news!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Ladies, I have seen some of your responses with fab tickers - where do you get these from please?
x thank you 
TT


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

the clue is in the name above it  
tickerfactory.com is the one I used.  Kabby, Lucky MT and Emilia have used Lilypie.com
You can also do tickers for quite a few things - some have it as countdown to test days etc.
Me being me didn't do one until things came out right for us though!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Tokii, i hope you're getting through today OK, i can imagine how negative this has made you feel but you did test early so don't forget that - tomorrow is the official date so what's gone before doesn't count. Take heart form what Emilioa was saying too... it can all chnage in a day. Not until you have tomorrow's result (and not necessarily even then, esp. if AF doesn't arrive) are you going to know more so try to hold onto some hope until then and stay strong. Thinking about you lots. xxx    

Spring - great news on embie progress. You must be pleased... so blasts look like a definite possibility - that's fab!

Kabby, thanks for the scan info. It's great having you and Lucky a few steps ahead, we can bug the hell out of you with all our qu's! All good to know... i'm already getting obsessed with scans, i just feel totally impatient now to know what's in there!!

Glitter, i'm in on Thursday - it seems really odd tho' doesn't it, i've caught up with you, it feels ages ago that you announced your BFP.... perhaps just an indication of how slowly time is passing during these nervous early days..! Your scan is presumabnly an 8 week scan then whereas mine will only be 6 weeks so not expecting to find a heartbeat necessarily from what Kabby and others have said. But i am still keen to know the sacs are in the right place and more importantly, how many there are!!  I believe it's empty bladder but not 100% sure, Kabby, Lucky, can you remember? Anyway, good luck for your's on Tuesday... can't wait to hear all about it.

Tilly, wow, figure skating sounds great!! Certainly not your run of the mill gym or jogging, must be a fun way to keep  trim! So how's your triple axle ??! Ooh, btw, your description of food at Hakkassan sounded mouth watering.. has made me feel really hungry! DH and I kept meaning to go there but never made it - and now of course we no longer live in London, are even less likely to. Shame. 

Trix - hope the madness hasn't set in too deeply yet? How are you getting on? When do you officially test... Tues? 

Hiya to the rest of the gang... off to eat now Tilly's made me salivate, followed by some good ol' trashy TV i think.

Rooz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

so sorry, i meant to say hi to Emilia..... hope all's well in the new home and with the big baby bump!!  xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry Glitter, was tired hence my blonde comment. Have just uploaded one so hope it works. 
Thank you xx

Enjoy your dinner Roozie, I could eat it all again! It's fabulous! I bet it will take me a few sessions and kissing the ice with my derrier before I get back to doubles let alone any triples. But looking forward to trying anyway. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Just testing as have input ticker but doesn't seem to be working yet


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening All,

Had to brave the office today and walked in the door and fell asleep for 2 hours - I am knackered all the time!!!

Tilly - took me ages to work out you need to paste the text for the ticker into your signature box!!!  Thought I was going loopy trying to work that out!!  Gosh you dinner sounds lovely mind you I'd eat my own arm at the moment - can't tell you how hungry I am all the time.  Think your trainer has the right idea about not weighing yourself - you carry an awful lot of water and fluid during stimming and blow up like a big balloon - not comfortable and I stayed away from the scales completely!

Glitter - I stopped running at the start of tx and took up powerwalking which I am just getting back into, my bodypump classes are out now I think and I'm trying to find something to replace, I'm trying to find an antenatal yoga class as well as my usual workout is now not suitable if you are pregnant.  Cycling is fine I think - from what I've read you need to keep your heart rate under 140 bpm - I'm going to check with Dr on Monday though about that!  Warning - i went for walk in week and it was like i'd never exercised ever...!!!

Rooz (and Glitter) Re Scans - the first one is internal so no water required!!

Springfield - fab news about your embies - fingers crossed for blast but either way you look like you've got some fab quality ones for e/t

Tokii - best of luck for tomorrow hun all my     are with you

Emilia - lovely to hear from you - hope all is well with your bump!

Trix - hope you aren't going too mad on your 2ww

Everyone else hope all is well and you haven't been washed away today!!!  What has happened to summer?!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Kabby - have just added it. I kept adding it to the tickers part it didn't work. 

Have a good evening and get some sleep. I have just had chocolate although not as nice as chinese. enjoy the food   xxxx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

yep - its there now!!  Funny I don't have a sweet tooth at all but lordy I'm missing my cheese - can't eat brie or stilton or anything like that now and I am suffering, cheddar just doesn't cut it in large quantities!!!

Am heading off to bed now!
x


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

Well its the weekend at last so finally have time to post - just had to read through 4 pages of messages to catch up after just 2 days!

Firstly Tokii, sorry I missed the last couple of days which i can imagine have been terribly tough for you. I hope you got the change in result that we have all been wishing for you today.  Thinking of you    

Springfield - fab news about your embies, I hope the fact that they are all doing so well is reassuring you after your initial disappointment about the numbers (I was in the same position as you so can imagine how you were feeling.) Now you are on track to have your embies soon back where they should be, I am looking forward to hearing how they are doing today.    

Barb- so  sorry that your op was so tricky, it sounds like you had a horrifying time but hope you are fully recovered now.  At least you know that UCH have done everything to ensure you have a lovely smooth ET... but sorry you had to go through so much to get there.  

Tizz and Trixster - hope your 2ww's are going ok, and you are not too bored.  Trix, when are you due  to test?  Sending you lots of positive vibes for that BFP soon! 

Tilly, thanks for sorting 1 Sept - you can count me in!  Ice skating sounds like so much fun - personally I cant manage to get around the ice when somebody is holding onto me, but I would love to be as skilled as you!

Adelaide - great news that your twins are doing well... my sister's baby was in breech until last week and she has just 5 weeks to go so was getting very nervous... am sure that yours will get into the right place for the right time!

Hi too to Keme, Kabby, Macboo, LuckyMT  - and everyone else!  Rooz and Glitter, you must be very excited (if a little nervous too) about your scans this week, am sure they will go really well and then you will know how many you are carrying!

My d/regging is going fine tho I am finding that I am getting quite emotional when watching anything even remotely sad on TV, didnt have this last time and DH thinks I am quite mad!  Am still trying to get info and clear plans on the rest of the cycle from Homerton but should hear on Monday hopefully... am esp concerned that they seem to be planning to do the cervical dilation when they do EC, as this would mean I would still be bleeding at ET which doesnt seem ideal!  Thanks Barb for what you said about everyone being entitled to clear info - it made me feel less guilty at chasing up busy NHS nurses!

Hope you all have good weekends - some sunshine to make up for yesterday's scary storms!

SCXX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are doing well. Just wanted to wish Tokii lots of       for today. Thinking of you.
Have a great weekend all of you xxx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well. 

Well, back home in Scotland and the weather is miserable. Had a walk on the beach this morning in about 4 layers - what month is this?? Oh, yes July! Why don't my parents live somewhere hot. 

I've been having a think about my hysteroscopy and am looking for some advice. Do you think there is a chance of getting my money back since they didn't find anything? I did ask if I did really need one as I don't seem to have a problem with implantation as have been pregnant twice but they seemed to think it was a good idea. I've been telling my sisters about it and they think I'm being ripped off. I know it's good to have had my womb checked out fully but still feel a little cheated. The good thing is that I met Barbwill!!!



Tolki - hope you are ok? Have been reading about your early BFN but hope and pray that it was because you tested early.

Barbwill - how's the stimming going? I'm back in London on the 26th but may be going away for a long weekend as soon as I get back as we have some Aussie friends over. Well definitely be in London from the 31st of Aug though.

Springwell - do you have a date for you ET? Sounds like your embies were making really good progress.

SC - hope the downregging is going ok? I started my primolut today so everyone is warned about any extra moodiness, madness or emotional stuff that may happen.

Tillytoots - I love Hakkassan too - the last time I was there I was actually pregnant and had the most amazing nonalcoholic cocktails. Wish it had some magic potion to turn  abnormal embies into normal.....

It was interesting to read the stuff about exercise. Do most of you exercise as normal up until stimming starts? That what I normally do but I'm on a roll at the moment and want to keep going to the gym. 

Anyway, that's more visitors at the door. Will check in again soon.

Love
Claire


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Macboo

Hope you are well. 
Have you spoken with the clinic to see what they say? 
I am so pleased you met Barbwill. I can't wait to meet everyone it will be so nice. 

What stage are you currently at?

Claudie x (TT)


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Tokki - been thinking about you a lot today, sending you lots of     and positive thoughts.  

S-C - Thank you for encouragment and kind words, really gave me a lift.  Good luck with the down regging - at least you know what is making you bananas - I only knew in retrospect why I felt so down and out of it.  It felt good to get started though.  I was so excited to get to shots!  

Tizzy, Trix - how goes the tww?  I was wondering, did you rest completely in bed the first two days or did you get up to fix a snack etc?  What about stairs - did you try to avoid them?  I am home alone during the day so wondering where to set up camp - on the couch (accessible to food etc) or in the bedroom - more comfy, but upstairs.

Tilly - you sound like an amazing skater.  I was so thrilled when I managed to learn to let go of the boards - stopping is a different issue!  Just be careful - I would have you dressed up like an ice hockey player for safety's sake.  My DH and were talking about Dr. R and his motorcycle accident, we have a friend who is a doctor and is also obsessed with motorcycles - a consultant also, we joked they just shouldn't be allowed!  Well, maybe dressed up in the same hockey player protective equipment.  

Roozie - Thank you for your encouragement!  When I was so down about the low number your words of support really lifted me and gave me hope

Barbwill hope you are feeling better, it is like S-C said, having it done before hand will make ET so much better - still, a difficult experience and hope you are okay now.  Also, your messages really helped me    Thank you dearly.

Macboo - I know how you feel about the weather, I bought a bunch of nice cotton skirts to wear this summer - ha!  At least they were on sale.  I don't think it would hurt to talk the billing dept about the hysteroscopy fee - even some kind of reduction in the fee which you could ask to be applied to future treatment?  From my experience with them, I do feel ACU is good about not pushing treatments, test you don't need.  This judgement is based on a comparison with a clinic in the US I went to for a consultation.  I just felt ACU didn't give me a hard sell on ivf - they wanted to test first and suggested iui/clomid based on testing, but after two cycles I wanted to go to ivf.  The other clinic said - you're almost 40, ivf right away and even suggested donor eggs - all without any testing etc.  But, then everyone's experiences, situations are different - but it might help to know that having dealt with another clinic I felt in 'safe' hands at ACU regarding the treatments, tests they suggest.  Don't now if that is helpful, but wanted to share in the hope it might be... 

Embryologist phoned today and things look good - five have gone to eight cells and the other little guy is at seven - plus the grades are all good.  I will get another phone call tomorrow but it is looking good for a blast transfer on Monday - I am so thankful and just keep trying to think positively.  Thanks for the encouragement everybody, I was so worried about the egg count, and now things are looking positive.  I would be so happy to have two to transfer!

To all the bfp'ers - there are so many of you now! - I like to go back and read your posts about the bfp's and your scans and blood tests - just makes me happy and gives us all hope.  Hope you and your little ones are all resting and comfortable!

DH doesn't want me to read about blasts, success rates etc  or to start 'researching' on the internet - but when I tell him I am looking at this site he is cool with it - he knows how it helps me.  He is thankful too as it saves him some stress!

Btw, got a 'nasty' bruise from the clexane injection today - it is raised in fact.  Oh how I miss the menopur shots in comparison!  Still, it's worth it if it helps.  Ouch, ouch, ouch though!  

Take care all - hope you are snug and dry this wet weekend.


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi

Springfield - way to go with your embies - five of them going to 8 cell is perfect, I don't think you could do better. Good luck for the ET on Monday! Thanks for the advice about the ACU, I do have a good feeling about them too but it's good to hear experiences of others. Think I will call on Monday to have a chat with the manager. I'm feeling a little annoyed with them as the PGD nurse called on Wednesday wanting to find out when I'll be doing my next cycle so she can book in the PGD part. I missed her call so spent the rest of the week leaving her messages as I'm anxious they book me in for August. My treatment has already been delayed a month because of holidays and I don't want to miss out again but she hasn't returned any of my calls! 

TT- thanks, I started taking the primulot today so glad to get started again. How are you feeling?


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tokii, thinking of you ....  a bit worried about the silence .... big big hug girl

S-C the effect of downregging can change a lot from one time to another. About when to do the cervix dilation, I heard that some clinics do do it at EC so there doesn't seem to be a consensus amongst the doctors on this point, which normally indicates that there isn't strong evidence to suggest that one method is definitely better than the other. The advantage for you is that you have to go through fewer procedures and sedations and that the cervix will not have time to close up again in just a few days. Best of luck girl !

McBoo, nice to have you back on the website girl ! Sorry about the bad weather in Scotland, I hope that you had a relaxing time nevertheless. I think that having a hysteroscopy is not a waste of time or money. Surely you could have had it on the NHS, with a bit more time at hand. But I would not blame ACU. I can tell you that I asked Dr Ranieri whether I should have a hysteroscopy together with my cervix dilation (because I could not have the hycosy and because doctors do advise for a hysteroscpy to understand what makes a cervix problematic). He told me that it was not a problem for them to do it if I wanted to have it, but that he didn't think it necessary in my case so it was up to me because the money spent would have been mine. And his advise was not to spend the money because this was not necessary. So my experience is that they do not push for unecessary treatment.
They did see something strange at your hycosy and advised you to have it done. They are meticulous and don't want to leave doubts and potential problems hanging. The choice to have it done with them rather than waiting for the NHS was yours (and a very wise choice indeed in my opinion). This is just my experience and my opinion so if you feel uneasy about it all you could query it and see what they say, but I think that your sisters are perhaps too remote from all this, and all the bad publicity about private infertility clinics has polluted and confused the public opinion a lot. 
I am sorry they didn't return your call about booking your cycle, this is important and hopefully they'll sort it out on Monday.

Spring, congratulations for your embies doing so well ! fingers crossed that tomorrow's phone call will confirm ET for monday morning ! My appt is at 11:30 on Monday so I might get a chance to say good luck in person !

We managed to get to the clinic this morning, despite the floods and the train disruptions, to have my blood test after 3 stimming days. Dr Ranieri called to say that the E2 level is already a bit too high so from tonight I am on 1 and 1/2 ampules ... let's see how DH manages to measure 1/2 ampule accurately poor boy!  Anyway, feeling quite relaxed and happy. It's wonderful that they keep such a close eye on their patients, what a relief ! And the nurses are lovely !


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well I had the test at 5am this morning and it was still negative so I'm just waitig 4 a/f to come knocking on ma door. I'll b starting treatment again in october again but it will be so hard cos I'll b teaching full time from september, i really had my mind on this working out as I won't be b able to till very late this year and it takes 6 weeks for tx, when will i get the time? anyway that's the story of my life. We'll be trying au naturel for the time being n who knows we might be lucky.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Tokii, i'm so,so, sorry to hear this hun'.   Allow you and DH some time to get over this before you start to worry about the next steps..... i'm sure when it comes to it you'll find ways of fitting it all in... of course it's never easy and it's daunting to think about the whole process again but try to take each thing one step at a time right now and be good to yourselves. 
Thinking about you.
Rooz xxx


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Tokki - big hug.  Perhaps give yourself time to rest and recover.  Wish there was something I could say that would help.  My thoughts are with you.  Take care.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Morning all.

Tokii - sorry to hear your bad news.  Keep  , maybe the hCG levels are too low still to be read?  I know someone who that happened to.  Fingers crossed it will work out for you.
tilly - i can see you have your ticker up and going.  It also took me about 2/3 attempts to get going properly - I'm no good with these internet fangled things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Springfield - looks like you are going well, the cell division looks really good. Good luck for the transfer - I thought it was a bit of an anti-climax when it was all done - I was like 'is that it?!!!'
Hope everyone else is well and it's finally sunny here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one - Tokki Im really sorry re the BFP.  Was today the official day?  If it is, Im so sorry.  I know you will be feeling low at the moment, so words might just wash over you - but just to say, when I've had to have a 3 month gap between treatments I wondered how I would cope, but actually, it got easier as time went on, mainly, I think, because you start getting back to all those things that you put to one side when your life goes "on hold" for IVF.  TRy to cross the bridges as they come.  PM if you ever want to. xx

Macboo - my expereince with possible hysterscopy was the same as for Barbwill - Mr Ranieri tried to talk me out of it feeling that it wasnt essential in my case.  Sometimes we do things for piece of mind though and because going privately gives us more choice and control.  I think you should take it up witrh the clinic if you felt that you were wrongly advised though.  Although, they could argue that at the time they felt it would be important in advising your treatment.  

Sprinfield good luck for blast transfer!  Just goes to show the quality/ quantity argument holds!  Re the rest - yes I set up camp in the bedroom for a couple of days and DH was working from home so I didnt have to do much.  I have to say though, by the second day I was climbing the walls - so it might not be such a bad thing if you are having to fend for yourself a little.  TRy not to lift anything too much tho'

S-C - Get what you want from Homerton - it's your body, your cycle and your one NHS attempt (and hopefully the last!).  Chasing is easier said then done, but when you consider the importance you can feel more confident.  If you are polite every step of the way, no one cam complain for you reminding them that you are still there!  

Trixkster,  Not certain how you are keeping or whenn  you are due to test but just wanted to send    from a fellow 2ww'er.

Hi to everyone else, and sorry for lack of personals.

Tizz xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tokii, I am very very sorry ..... it is so devastating to get a negative result. Take care of yourselves and surround yourselves with love. I really hope that soon your dream will come true.

McBoo, I wanted to add one more thing. My previous Dr (NHS)  suspected, from a scan, that I had endo and advised me to definitely have a lap+dye. I chose to have it on the NHS so I wasted 8 months of very precious time. And I didn't have any significant endo so it was a bit like in your case, I only gained some peace of mind but at a big cost. I really think that doctors just cannot know for certain until they are inside us and they just have to take informed decisions on what to advise, without having any certainty. I hope that this will make you feel better about it all and that will restore a bit more trust between you and them.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Tokii

You have been in my thoughts this weekend, and I am so sorry to hear your news. I went on late last night and thought it was strange we had not heard from you. It made me sad to read your response. I really feel for you. 

Please give yourself some time to recover. You have a great support network of superb ladies on this site who genuinely care and want the best for you. We all send you big bear hugs and lots of positive thoughts for the next time. Don't give up hope, keep your sparkle and focus for the next time.  I know it doesn't make it any easier, as the energy, expense and stress of going through this each time takes its toll, but you are allowed to have some time to feel dissapointed. 

I work full time and travel a lot, despite it being a challenge as none of my work colleagues know, plus being the only woman in a team full of men, it is possible to take time out to focus on doing this I promise you. Who knows what can happen naturally, the strangest of things  sometimes happen least expected. Please keep your chin up and be positive. 

I am sending you lots of positive thoughts, big bear hugs and wishes that there is a baby out there for you somewhere in time.            
Claudie (TT) xxx 

Tizz - Hope you are well and enjoying the sun today (yes we actially have sun!!)   x

Glitter - I know, I am pleased it is now up and working, loved the fact there was a fertility friends pencil you could have as a ticker. thanks for your help. Hope you are well x

S-C - hope your dilation goes ok, I am expecting my dilapan on 30th, they are doing mine before EC. x

Trix - how are things with you? x

Macbo, Springfiled, Roozie, Kabby and anyone I have missed hope you ladies are doing well. xx

Barbwill - how are you? Hope you manage to get the measurements right, don't think my DH would be good at doing that. I also think that ACU is one of the better clinics, and certainly agree, the nurses are just so sweet and supportive. Have a great weekend x

Right, I am now off to gain some motivation to try and tidy our place, which looks like a tornado has hit it - DH seems to think after reading an article in the Times that disorganised chaos is the making of a brilliant mind! mmmmm, not so sure of that. Every surface seems to have piles of his things over it. I sometimes wish I could get one of the house doctors in to just help with it all. Yesterday we had the builders and designers in to have a look at raising the lowered ceiling and making more storage space by building some units. I cannot wait to get it done, it is driving me mad, I am a total tidy freak, and DH strangely seems to know where everything is despite the chaos. 
Yesterday I also went to Queensway to try my skates out and could only manage 20 mins as I need to break the skates in, and they are like killer heals for the first few months. 
Today as it is sunny, I am going to China Town to get some goodies as DH and I have organised for 20 of us to go to Cartier polo next Sunday, so we are doing all the catering (DH is a hobby cook), so we are picking up some things for dim sum. (Hope they make it to next weekend.........might not manage to put them in the freezer, they may just make it to my tummy yum yum), then off to Hatton garden. My mother in law died a couple of years ago and father in law bought her a beautiful diamond just before she died, which he never got the chance to give her, so when he arrived in the UK to see us, he gave it to me as a present.......I was so touched I can't tell you, so we are going to get it made into a ring which will be so special as it will remind us of her and is something that will always be with us. So quite excited. 

Sending you all big hugs, enjoy the sun whilst you can.    
Claudie (TT) xx


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Was wondering if any of you had a day 6 blast transfer?  Looks like my transfer will be on Tuesday rather than Monday.  The embryologist said not to worry, but of course I did a google on day 6 transfers and day 5 seems to better.  Am feeling discouraged to be honest - I was so hopeful about a day 5 transfer.  I am my own worst enemy though by 'googling'.  

Anyone have a day 6 transfer story that they can share?  I keep thinking now that a day 3 transfer would have been a better option - but DH said to trust ACU and that they wouldn't have gone for day 5 transfer if they didn't think it was a good idea to go with that option.

Thanks everyone, sorry to post such a 'me me me' post.

Take care and enjoy the sun (when it peeks out occasionally - it is lovely to see it though)


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Sprimgfield,

Emilia was  a day6-er, now about 24 weeks preggers!   .  Im sure she'll pop in and reassure you when she sees your post.

Tilly - when do you want me for dinner?   

Tizz 

(who is trying fto watch videos and failing!  vcr just chewed up a film )


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Tizzy, I am trying to be calm and just trust that if it is a day 6 transfer there is still a good chance.  Hope your wait is going well - at least you don't feel like you are missing great summer weather by resting!

Hope everyone else is well  

Take care


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi 

Springfield, wishing you all the best of luck. Fingers crossed. hope it goes well. 

Tizz - you are so funny, the vcr sounds like a mare, I would have given up on that. I am so bad at anything to do with media players or vcr's/dvd's. It's mad. Hope you are doing well. 
Anytime you want to come over, you are very welcome. I love cooking and really love my food, although my hips and bottom don't seem to want to get rid of it, which is always a challenge when I like my food so much. Wish there was a fat disolving injection combined with the other ampules that worked at the same time., Might end up with a body like Kate Moss after that, (I wish).

I am only 10 mins drive from ACU on the river by Tower Bridge. I was thinking once we meet on the 1st September, if we want to meet up again after that, am more than happy to host a good girly lunch for everyone at ours. 

Anyway, hope you manage to get the VCR working. I have just started watching some black and white 1950's film which seems a little rubbish, have no idea what it is. Have been out and about to china town, and to Hatton Garden and just got back, so am starting work on the 'tornado', what a mare! have a great weekend. 

Hugs to everyone, hope you are well. 
Claudie (TT) xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Tilly,

Not only did it chew it up once, but I then re-inserted the tape (I know, I know) and it did it all over again - so desperate was I to watch last night's Jekyll    You'll be pleased to know the vcr didnt mess with me a third time!  .  It was funny though, in order to get the tape out I had to pull the vcr off the shelf, which had the dvd player attached it and , yep, before you know it there's cable everywhere, half of which had come loose and I'd lost all reception to the TV 

Ahem.

Is 'tornado' your term for when DH is let loose in the kitchen, or am I being roooooode   When DP has been in I liken ours to a kitchen shop as most everything we own is out on display.  Dinner at yours sounds delightful however!!! 

Hope everyone's doing ok at the mo.  Springfield hope you managed to calm yourself somewhat, there's alwasy something to worry about on this tx, let's not kid ourselves, but think positive as you have some great embies there!

Must dash Ive noticed more junkie TV that might be good for my soul  

Good luck everyone, whichever stage you're at.

Tizz x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi All,

Been away for a few days, so just done some mad catching up.

Tokii, been thinking about you loads........ I'm so sorry. Big hugs to you and all the positive thoughts I can send. I can only guess how you're feeling and just want to say don't give up on this site...... we're all here to give you support    .

Springfield  I was a 6 dayer blast transfer. my 2ww ends this Tuesday. One of mine was hatching when they put it back - not sure if that's a good or bad thing bet everyone was very positive there. I too was on my own the following week (daytime) I stocked up on M&S meals for one, library books & made sure the TV remote was working. Got spoiled by DH when he came home from work. Good luck with ET and don't worry - enjoy the time off.

Tizzy - Keep going on the 2ww - don't get tempted.

Hi to Tilly, McBoo, Roozie, Barbwill et al hope you're all well,

Trix X


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

Tokii, I am so so sorry to hear your news.  Everyone else has already told you how much we are all sending you as much support as we can...  I know that it doesnt help much right now when its still so raw, but I hope that it helps at least a little.  Unfortunately for some of us we have to do this a couple of times before it works... it has taken me a bit of time to accept that this can be a long process and it might take me another couple of tries (wallet allowing)...but I am sure we will all get there, and you will reach your dream soon.  (Who knows, you may fall pg naturally too (and enjoy trying!) - there are so many stories on FF about that happening!)  I am sending you big hugs and will PM you too! xx

Tizz, sorry to hear about your VCR problems!  I was going to suggest you need to invest in SkyPlus quickly but then I am not sure how long it would survive your techie skills !  Thanks for your thoughts on Homerton too - you are right, as long as I am polite I am entitled to ask for what I need! ie   not  or   - even with all the hormones!

Barb, thanks for your more good advice on the dilation, it made me feel better as I was thinking that if UCH do it so early there must be a v good reason as they are such a good clinic.  I might post a question on FF to see how many other people had dilations at EC if Homerton dont explain it very well (I suspect that all the clinics doing it may be NHS ones saving money but maybe I am just being cynical?!)

On that subject - Macboo I can totally understand that you must be feeling a bit cheated but I think you also have got really good advice from the others who had similar procedures - especially the fact that at least you and UCH know for certain its all ok, rather than waiting ages for the NHS to do the same thing.  My experience also is that they really only seem to do things if they really think they are needed eg they only did dilation on me which was expensive cos they couldnt do the dilapan.... whereas they could have pushed me into the former straightaway.  Also I have pestered them for immune tests they didnt want to do (they stressed the cost), and when I had been worried I got a 2nd opinion which confirmed that their views were right.  Hope everybody's thoughts have reassured you a bit - but its def worth talking to them as it is really important that you feel you can trust them again.  

Tilly, I am so impressed with your culinary as well as iceskating skills!  We have friends coming for dinner on Sat and i get so stressed working out what to cook as one is a v good cook!  If you have any great recipes (easy ones) for fish or veggie stuff then please PM me - or alternately maybe we could start placing orders for you to cater?! 

Spring - you sound like your embies are doing fantastically well!  When I got my 2nd opinion they were very focussed on trying to get to blastocyst on day 5 or 6 for me... the fact you get to blast is brilliant as it raises the success rate enormously!  Emilia pointed me in the direction of a really good website that shows you how the embies and blasts grow - I found it really great to help visualise them...  will try and find it for you!  Good luck for Tuesday, so excited for you!  

Trix, good to hear from you - glad you got some time away to relax!  Sounds like you are being really strong about not testing early too so we wont need to send the  !  Good luck and keep staying positive for your last couple of days     

Hi to Glitter, Kabby, Rooz and everyone else, hope you had lovely weekends!
SCXX


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi again Spring - this is the website Emilia told me about which shows very clear pictures of the embryos at each stage right from fertilisation! Stay positive, soon they will be back where they belong! 
SCXX

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/7.html 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tolki - really sorry to hear about your bfn. My first cycle was a BFN so I really know how you feel. Was this your first cycle? If so, then see it as a practice and run and next time you'll get that BFP. Big hugs to you and your DH!

Springfield - why do they want to do a 6 day transfer? I spoke with Dr R about going to blast and he seemed to think it would be better for us to go for a 4 day ET, most likey as we have very limited embryos as most of ours seem to be abnormal. Like all the others have said, I would trust what the UCH say - you are in very capable hands. What I like about this clinic is that everthing is tailored around you and they don't just follow a couple of standard protocols. It's also good to know that Trixter was a 6 day transfer that worked for her. I'm like you though and would have spent the afternoon goggling 6 days transfer....

Thanks for all your words of wisdom about my hysteroscopy and I think I knew in my heart that it wasn't a bad thing. As Barbwill said my sisters are too removed from the process. I guess they are only hearing the negative things about UCH. Last month one of my blood tests came back saying that I was low in factor 8 which indicated I was hemophiliac, which, of course I wasn't but it meant I had to wait nearly 2 weeks to have this confirmed. I think I'll just leave it  for the timebeing. Well, they did see something which can cause miscarriages but as my miscarriages are due to chromosome issues the UCH don't seem worried. The Dr told me what it was after I woke up  but now I can't remember what exactly it was but I'll find out next time I'm at the clinic.

SC - It's good to get such reassuring advice from the girls. I'm sure the clinic have heard and seen every thing before so will not be phased at all in you pushing them for further info.


Barbwill, hope you're not too affected by the flooding and that you get to London ok? How's the stimming going?

After a very wet morning, I had a lovely sunny afternoon at my sister's bbq. My cousin was there who is an inspiration to me as she went through 4 cycles of IVF, had given up and then became pregnant with her miracle son. It's always good to see her as she gives great advice from her and she's a scientist so has a fantastic knowledge, in particular, on the genetic side which is so helpful to us.

Love to everyone else, hope you're all staying dry....

Claire


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

S-C - thank you for the link I am about to look right after I write this - wanted to thank you for your encouragement and support, you are just plain great!

Trixster - thank you for sharing your experience - I feel so much better knowing it is not unusual to go for day 6 transfe.  I bought lots of books to read, but admit I already read the new Harry Potter!  It was supposed to be my fun read for the first couple of days after et, but once I started I couldn't stop - a friend's daughter got me into them years ago and I really like them.  Think I mentioned I saw the movie too, I am such a geek!  DH really stocked up on ready meals for me for next week - and lots of fruit and healthy stuff - but he did buy me a bag of giant chocolate buttons too!  Um, those might have been started also, but am proud to say didn't finish the whole bag (yet).  

Tizzy - I really appreciate the support - you are right I must focus on the positive.  DH said they slowed down because they are tired and that he likes to relax on the weekend so makes sense the embies are the same way.

Macboo - just read your post - thank you for the message, it really helped me.  You are right - UCH is really careful and I am in good hands.  Thanks for sharing  

Tilly - thank you for your positive words, and it is always fun to read about what you are doing - skating, polo, yummy food - it's very interesting and rather exciting!  My most exciting thing lately was getting my new HP book!  

Ladies, this thread (all of you) is a huge help to me as I am not from here, and I feel so much kindness and caring for one another reading this.  I feel that you all understand so much about what tx is like.  It really helps to confide my worries, and to know that you all understand about the tx roller coaster and surprises.  TLots of   to all.

Thanks for keeping me focused on the positive - hoping/visualizing two (even one would be great!) healthy blasts for transfer.  

Also, best wishes to our tww ladies (Tizzy, Trix) and those preparing for treatment (Tilly, Barbwill, Macboo, S-C) and the BFP'ers!

Take care all


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

S-C - Just to let you know I have mailed you some recipies - they are actually quite easy to do. Let me know if you need anymore, have lots and just picked these ones as they look fab on the dinner table x

Tizz - You sound like you were up to something like the krypton factor with you VCR. Hope you managed to sort it. Did you get my mail re the 30 days foc for love film - dvd's they send to you in the post. Really cheap and they pay postage? I have a code you can use for 30 days foc.  Tornado, you are so funny   - I use it as a term for DH and his messiness absolutely everywhere possible, he is terrible at trying to keep tidy. I was wishing earlier that we could have Mary Poppins and click the fingers in the hope that everything would tidy itself up. DH finally said to me today that he has started to notice I am having mood swings, well after the look I gave him, I really think he wished his brain was in gear before mouth in action. I think my look was enough, I suppose my huffing over his Tornado didn't help, but he went out and bought me the most beautiful flowers and said he will gladly put up with my rare moodiness if it means we have the chance of children. What a lovely man. 


I will absolutely sort out a meal at mine. Can't wait to meet everyone. 

Spring - how are you doing?  I have just ordered Harry Potter - cannot wait to read it.  Chocolate buttons - you are making me hungry. I used to love them, and now they do them in v large bags. I used to like the ones with hundreds and thousands on them, that you get in the sweetie shops a penny each. 

Trix - hows things going with you - hope you are taking in easy and looking after yourself. x

I hope you are all doing well. Off to bed now. Just had my last sniff of Suprefact for the night, am off to work tomorrow leaving at 7.30, joy! 
Anyway, sleep well ladies, talk soon

Claudie (TT) x


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi all!

Going for transfer today at 3:45!  One blast ready to go, and embryologist said other morulas should be blasts by then.  So thankful!

Decided to skip acupuncture treatments before and after - my regular acupuncturist who is a medical doctor said more important to be happy, calm, not stressed.  She is on holiday (away) but talked to me on the phone.  Also, person I had consult with isn't available so don't want to go to someone brand new.  Not having lived here for a long time I still find the London hustle, bustle and getting around a little frantic.  She knows my sensitive personality so I trust her advice  

Am feeling weird af symptoms, but have been taking my meds, so will just mention it to the dr - am going to trust in ACU as you all said.

Thanks for your support - I am so thankful to get to this stage  

Will let you know how it goes and wishing everyone lots of


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Spring

Wishing you all the best for your transfer today.    
Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all ur sweet messages. I really appreciate it all. all ur messages lifted me up when I was down and my family came down 2 keep me company y'day so I have been surrounded with people. I never knew it would be like this, always expected it 2 b the first treatment n d one 4 me. I wasn't too bothered about the statistics but I think I now understand that things don't always work the way u want.

Springfield, good lck with ur transfer 2day. Don't worry u're in good hands whether day 6 or day 5. I would recommend acupuncture before and after the et, it worked for Kabby and quite sure it will work 4 u as well. So ur 2ww starts from 3day, make sure u get DH 2 do all the work whils u rest up.

Trixster, good luck with ur test 2mrw. ur 2ww has finally come to an end. BFP will come ur way.

Tillytoots, do u mind swopping DH for a week, my DH does nothing in the kitchen apart from eating and tidying. I do all the cooking at least don't mind cleaning up after if i do get help with the cooking sometimes. I'm up 4 the 1st of september.

Glitter, roozie r u both looking 4ward 2 ur appt on thursday? I bet u both r.

Macb, quite sorry u had 2 pay that much 4 something that wasn't needed, it wouldn't hurt if u talked 2 d doctor when next u're in UCH about getting ur money back. do

Tizzywizz, how is the 2ww? Don't worry springfield will be joining u 2day.

SC, how is ur treatment going?

Keme, r u back?

Adelaide, i saw ur msg but was so cut up with my BFN that I never replied, don't wory the 2nd baby will b perfectly alright, just believe.

Lucky MT, Kabby and Emilia: How r u all doing?


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

  Springfield and welcome to 2ww  

Tokki, it's great to hear from you.  Glad that you had some company and comfort.  I dont think anything prepares you for how you feel after a BFN.  Take your time and hopefully you will start to be able to think about your next steps.

Hope everyone's having a good day,

Tizz x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope you're all well. I'm in shock. Bought the pee sticks..... couldn't wait 'til tomorrow morning and used them....
.

Going to lie down. Go to ACU tomorrow at 9.45 if any one else there. I'll be the shocked looking one.
Will write more when I've recovered (never expected in a million years this would work...the stats are so low for my age group)

Thanks for all your support

Trix X


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi TRix,

Congratulations!!!!!

Don t think I need say anymore, especially while you're in shiock anyway  

Tizz x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 
Have a great evening, am off to Home House tonight for a sneeky glass of wine (can I drink on the nasal spray?, not that i have, but fancy one cheeky one) to help a girlfriend out with a CV as she wants to move from being solicitor to a Personal Assistant, so we are on the look out for a job for her as she seemed to be spending every waking hour in law, so wants a good lifestyle balance, (Don't blame her) so I will be trawling through the internet like some geek this evening to try and help, in between a glass of nice white wine  

Trixter - WOWWWWW -    
I am so pleased for you. Let us know what they say. This is great news.

Tokii
It is good to hear from you. Keep positive, we are all here to help each other through the ups and downs. 
Please......you are welcome.........I may well have to auction DH on ebay. One careful owner, GSOH, fabulous cook, romantic, inteligent, but terribly messy!
Cannot wait to meet you on 1st September, it will be great. Good company, great food and great wine or even non alcoholic cocktails, depending on what everyone wants.

Hugs to all the other ladies on here.

Claudie xx (TT)


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Dear all,

Well i am back from my weeks holiday, and boy so much has happened in a week!!!!

Firstly, Toki - I am so sorry to hear your news!  I don't think i can even find the right words to say to you, but in having been in your position...i totally empathise.  I remeber going through such a mixed set of emotions in a 24 hour period.  Like you, i have to say that all i could do to get on with things, was to focus on the next round!  I know you have to grieve and both you and DH need to come to terms with what happened, but it really brought me and DP a bit closer having the next round to focus on.  I am sending you lots of big hugs and positive vibes!!  I am still waiting to find out when i will start againg following my op..but looks like it will be Sept/Oct...so maybe we can be cycle buddies.

Trix -     CONGRATULATIONS!!  I was just writing a post and you put your news up!  I can't believe what great news that is....you go and recover!!

Rooz - Massive CONGRATULATIONS on your news   !  I was thinking of you on hols and hoping for some good news on my return.  And not just that, but the poss of Triplets...how wonderful and scary at the same time!  How did you scan go?

Tizzy - how are you bearing up in your 2ww?  When do you do your test?  I am so glad that your ET went well and that you have great embies on board...you just be good to yourself and be a great incubator for now!

Spring - i hope your blast transfer went well today!!  Reading your experience from EC really brought home my first experienc.  I equally was so disappointed at EC, as they only got 4 eggs...but all 4 fertilised and we had 2 blasts put back in...sadly BFN....but i am sending you lots of     for your 2ww!  Just rest up now!

S-C - how is the DR'ing going?  

Tilly - Welll done on trying to arrange another meeting....I am free on the 1st so count me in.  Don't think i have given my name to you guys....but it is Bhavni.

Barb - How's your Stims going...have they regulated the overstims??  I glad you mentioned that Dr Ranieri has broken his arm.  I have been trying to contact ACU for 2 weeks now, to let them know the date for my op...but no one has got back to me...so that explains a lot!

Macboo - Welcome to this thread.  It has been such an invaluable source of information and support for me, and i am sure it will be for you too.  I noticed you said that you would not get funding for the treatement at ACU.  My PCT agreed to fund my round of treatment at ACU as i have had a history of various care at UCH (lots of other complications), and what i have understood from my GP is that the PCT has contracts with clinics, so there is a set price paid at all the clinics.  We are having to pay for the next round and am keen to know how you got your GP to write an NHS prescription for the drugs

Glitter, Keme, Lucky MT & Kabby, how are you all??  

Lots of love to anyone i have missed.

Bxxx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

congratulations with ur BFP trisxter, I'm so happy 4 u.   

Welcome back lmg, how was ur holiday?


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Ladies - I'm very sorry for not having sent any personals in ages - I'm finding it hard to keep up with this thread, it is so on fire !!  Each time, I just have enough time to read all the messages before having to dash off.  Anyway, apologies again and hoping positive things for you all.

Firstly, Tokii, I have to stay on a minute or two longer to say that I'm so sorry to hear things didn't work out.  Sending big hugs and   your way.  Hang in there, you know it can and will work for you.

Springfield, go with the advice from the UCH - I had a 6 day transfer, and it worked for me.  All the best today for a smooth transfer.

Last but not least, Trixster - Congrats on your  .  Really pleased for you and your DH.  Has it sunk in yet ?  Sometime, you need to see the first scan before it really hits home.

Everything going well here.  Next milestone for me and DH is the 12 week nuchal scan this Thursday.  We're then going away for the week-end to a spa for a bit of pampering for our wedding anniversary - roll on the week-end !


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh Trixter ! I am soooo happy for you !!!!!!!!!!! Best of luck for the Hcg tests ! And keep the good news coming !!!

Spring, well done for getting good embies in you !!!! All the best for the 2ww !

Lucky, good luck for the nuchal scan on Thursday, wonderful to reach the 12 weeks mark !

Tilly, I don't think that a little bit of alcohol during the sniffing can have an impact, just keep the quantity low.

I had my scan+blood test after 5 injections and they are going to keep me on 1.5 vials since my response is fine (about 6-8 folllies per side, but given my tendency to hyperstimulate it's good to be cautious). I feel so relaxed compared to the stimulation at my previous clinc ! ACU check me so often and personalise the dose to me so much that I don't have to worry about anything ! It's just great !! I am so happy with this clinic girls !! I am sorry to hear that many of you are not receiving the phone calls when you expect them. One thing I can say to you is that this does not happen during the treatment. They are calling me every day after my scan+blood test, dr Ranieri even called me on Sat night at around 7pm! So all I can say is that when it really really matters, they will do all they can for you!
Having to travel to London amongst the flood of Oxfordshire is a big stress and a big problem so if it does not improve I will just book a self-catering apartment for a week and enjoy the big city ! any tips on good companies to rent from ?

Tilly, just learnt that my sister in law is having her hen night on 1 sept .... so I might not be able to join you after all .... but I'll be there next time, I am  looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Tokii - hope you are well. Looking forward to catching up with you on the 1st for a cheeky glass of vino at Home House. 

Spring - hope you are taking it easy. Sending you lots of   

Barbwill- sorry you won't be able to make the 1st Sept, really look forward to seeing you another time. Have sent you a mail re the apartments - hope it helps.

Lucky - Good luck for your scan Thursday. 

Trixter - Very happy for you, hope you are taking it easy    wishing you well over the next 12 weeks. 

LMG - Bhavni - what a beautiful name! How was your hols? did you have a good time? 

Roozie - How did your scan go?

Glitter, Keme, Kabby, and all you other ladies, hope you are all well. 

Am off to bed. Sleep well

Claudie (TT) xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi gang,

just a quickie before bed...

Trix - CONGRATS!! Had a sneaky feeling you may have tested early today... don't blame you at all. That last 24 hr drags beyond belief... i should've just done that rather than hold out until 3am on the test date itself! Anyway, that's such fab news, i know exactly how surreal you must be finding it tho', it certainly takes a while to sink in! I hope all looks good tomorrow with your bloods... 

Spring - so glad you got to having ET today - expect you're relieved it's now happened. Hope all went smoothly. Time to relax now and let DH don the nurse's uniform!

Tizz... how's it going lass? Found any other weird and wonderful ways to pass the 2ww - apart from destroying VCR's  !!

Tokii.. glad you're hanging in there. Having family around must be a help...take it easy won't you and keep that chin up. You'll be cycling again with all the others before you know it.    

Barbs -glad the first scan looked good today- sounds as tho' you have loads of nice follies so can;t ask for better than that at this stage!

Glitter - good luck for tomorrow's scan.. i'm sure you're feeling both nervous & excited about it  - i certainly am - hopefully another milestone out of the way.  

Lucky MT, you too - you will def. have cause to celebrate with DH after that one. Bet you're excited too..

Nothing to report on the triplets front as yet..! Had a bit of cramping intermittently today that worried me a bit, but since researched it and understand that it's quite common at this stage, with uterus expanding etc. Hope so. Quite difficult not to be absolutely paranoid ahead of first scan (this Thursday) but just praying everything's doing what it should do in there!!

Love to everyone else here, Kabby, Macboo, Tilly, S-C, LMG, Keme, and anyone else that my sift-like brain has forgotten.

Rooz xxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Well!  I was about to post a quick one before bed to wish Trix well for testing tomorrow, and Spring for her ET - and I find it has all happened already!

Trix, many many congratulations - I am so happy for you! I'm sure your blood tests will go well tomorrow and  you will be able to relax and properly celebrate once you are over the shock!!   Look forward to hearing more then! 

Spring, hope all went well this afternoon and you now have your two lovely little ones on board!  Hope you can now relax properly and will be resting  up now and for the next few days but let us know how you are doing when you get a chance. 

Tokii, lovely to hear from you and sending you a big hug!

Rooz, glad you are trying not to stress too much about your symptoms, I am sure everything is absolutely fine and all the jokes about your multiples have just put you under too much pressure!  I know that it must be hard not to worry about it all until you have seen everything is ok - but when you have survived the 2ww as well as you did, I think you probably have the strength to survive most other kinds of wait!  Am sending you    for Thursday! (note 2 not 3!)

Sorry no more time to post tonight, but hope everyone else is well

SCXX


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Morning!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations Trixter!!!!!!!!!!!!  I bet you are soooooooooooooooooo happy.  Now you have another 2ww before the scan - this things full of waits!!
Hope everything goes well with the blood test - we're not in until 11am for the scan, so unless they're running really late, I won't see you.
Tilly - I had the odd bit of wine whilst doing the lovely sniffing.  I was also away on business and boy, did I need a large glass of wine in the evenings!!!!!!!!!  I last had some just before the ET and by then I couldn't even finish the glass (not that DH minded!).  Weird thing is that I haven't missed it too much so far despite the SIL drinking Pimms and the rest drinking one of my favourite whites!
Roozie - i've had the same type of stabbing pains too.  Nice isn't it?!?!?
Hope everyone else is well, I need to clean my teeth before heading off for the scan - updates later!!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning Ladies

Just a quick one - good luck for the scan today Glitter - let us know how you get on. 
Have a great day in this sunshine  

BTW - Did anyone see Despatches on 4 last night re the midwives? Interesting programe. 

Off to do some work now - boring! Decided to work from home today, infront of the TV watching Friends. 

Have a great day ladies
x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

another quickie -it really will be this time!)

Glitter, good luck today with the scan - expect you'll have had it by now so hope it went fine.  Guess the odd ache and pain is normal then, still unnerving tho isn't it! Have you been feeling queazy at all or managing to avoid that piece of fun?

Trix - hope bloods alll good today and it's an even bigger fatter BFP!! 

S-C.. thanks for the    !! Hope all's well with the D/Ring? How many days to go before stims?

Tilly... skiver. Working from home, heard that one before!! (says she who should've been long gone about an hour ago)

Chat later,

Rooz xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

What a lovely day...life seems so much better when the sun is shining doesn't it!

Tix - hope you the bloods went well today...and that there is lots of good news!

Glitter - How was the scan?  Hopefully, you will be more at ease after it.

Barb - So glad ACU are taking such good care of you with the Stims, i overstimulated the last time, so it gives me some more faith for the next round.  (i am sure that is why we only got 4 eggs out of the 25 follicles)

Roozie - you must be getting excited about the scan on Thurs!!  Do you get to listen to heart beat as well?

Spring - How are you?  Not heard from you since ET...i hope you are resting well, and making the most of having some time off!!

Tilly - lucky you working from home today!  I now work from home 1/2 the week...and it is such a god send....if you can tear yourself away from re-runs!!  We have been talking about the dispatches prog at wk today...but i did not see it....seems like it was quite shocking though!!

S-C - how is the d/regging going?  Any idea when the full craziness of the treatment kicks in??

Hi to everyone else....really is manic on this thread...cannot keep up....but thinking of you all!

I am really struggling today...as it is first day back from holiday.  Holiday was lovely, i went with my eldest sister to Italy, Umbria!!  Lots of nice food and wine which is really just what the doc ordered.  Weather was prob just a bit too hot though...40degree heat wave they were suffering...still great!  Stayed in a lovely castle that was converted into apartments in the hills.....ooh dreaming away again!

I'm sure i mentioned to you before, but one of my other sisters is currently pregnant...38 wks, and she has been admitted into hospital yesterday!  The baby is in breach (transverse), so they don't want her waters to break when she is far away from the hospital.  So off to see her after work.  It has really brought home to me what a massive journey this is for all of us.  I know the biggest prob we have is to get pregnant...but it just doesn't stop there does it :   Sorry for being a bit melancholy...but am just a bit worried for my sis...and anxious about our own journeys!!

Anyway, hope you all enjoy the sun...!!

bxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello all,

The scan has shown that we are expecting twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Still in a bit of shock although DH just nodded sagely and said 'I knew it!!'  I'm in for another scan thursday next week to check on things.  One is a little smaller than the other although they are both within the parameters for the dates of EC.
Roozie - prepare yourself for the same since your hCG levels were miles higher than mine at the same time!  I have been having lots of lovely queasy moments.  They just come and go without warning - one minute I'm fine, the next I'm groaning and feeling horrible.
Springfield - how are you getting on - counting sheep or watching paint dry?!?!
Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

WOWWWW Glitter - I am so happy for you. I would love to have twins. I joked with DH and said actually even triplets! He said he would manage triplets. This is such great news - was this through IVF or IVF/ICSI? I am always excited to hear what the persons initial challenges were and what treatment they had. I am soooo happy for you. 

LMG - isn't it nice to work from home - I really am enjoying it. 

Rooz - Love it - Skiver I am - so nice to work at home.

Hope you are all well. 
Claudie (TT) xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Glitter on ur twins. DH has always said it would be twins so u have a wizard in the family already. Wow good news, have u told the fertility expert in ur family (ur mum) or u're keeping it from her.

Well i'm having the follow up consultation with Dr Serhal, then he'll be to shed more light in our case. Af arrived last night and it was so painful, just taking things so easy and one day as it comes. I've been snapping at everyone n even had a go at my mum y'day and was so bored wrote up a list of our marriage rules for DH, he just laughed at me. I cried so much y'day as I had an argument with DH before he left 4 work and his mum will b coming over 4 4 weeks and don't feel liek entertaining anyone right now. Why can't she just come later.

Trixster, how did it go. anyway u won't get ur hcg level till later, pls let us all know.

springfield, how r u doing? Is DH running around for u.

SC, how is it going. Got ur PM. Thanks a lot.

tillytoots u skiver r u working or browsing the internet?

Roozie, i bet u're all geared up 4 thursday, is DH going with u?

Take care everyone.

Barbwill, how is it going?


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI Ladies

Just to say a big congrats (double)  to Glitter and DH, way to go!  Let us know how you feel when you're finally over the shock.

Tokki very best of luck for follow up with Mr Serhal, hope you feel more positive with a plan of action lined up.

All the best to everyone

Tizz x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodafternoon Girls,

Hope you are all well and with a dry day I hope it is keeping you all cheerful.

Just had a quick look in on the thread and wow there is a lot happening !

Tokki - I have PM'd you directly

Glitter - Welcome to the world of twins ! Congratulationsto you and DH. I hope it has sunk in and you'll enjoy the journey as much as I am.

Trix - Congratulations on your BFP, look forward to hearing your HCG result and before you know it you'll be having your first scan.

Roozie - best of luck for your scan on Thursday, willl be thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else who are at different stages of their cycles, wishing you all the best and the girls on here are great to give support and advice.

All those who are pregnant hope you are keeping well and are enjoying the journey.


Cx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Tokii - good luck for your follow up appointment and I hope some light can be shed on why it didn't happen this time for you.  My mum had already been referring to 'them' rather than 'it'.  My dad has put it down to the superior tea leaves that she bought in Bath!!  I think I'll buy her a cauldron for her birthday!!!!!!!!
Tilly - we had ICSI as there was simply not enough sperm for conventional IVF.  I was getting worried before ET (as can be seen on some previous posts) that we weren't going to make it as they had to do ET at 4 days and no other embies survived for freezing.  Obviously they didn't like Kings Cross so much and preferred the leafier environs of Herts since these two have stuck around!!!
Off to pick up the new car later as we had to wait for our number plate to be transferred.  Am amazed that the DVLA turned everything around in just 7 days (including the weekend), just as well we opted for the bigger one!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey ladies, 
Hope you are all out sunbathing in this great weather. Ok, not quite sunbathing, but enjoying it. 
I have just been to a fabulous little deli which has loads of naughty goodies in there. They do a home made chocolate mouse and it is divine! Decided to get dinner from there so I don't have to cook tonight, am so tired, and as we are going to be cooking madly this weekend, I am going to have a break.

Harry Potter finally arrived in the post, and am going to try and save it for my Cervical Dilapan day which is likely to be Monday next week, 3-4 hours in the unit, I think I could do with something to pass the time. I have a friend who is a specialist therapist, who is involved with clinical hypnotherapy, hypnobirth and she has been giving me a few pointers around pain therapy, so I feel perfectly fine and my previous experiences and am now ready for it. If anyone wants her details, I would really recommend her, http://forbodyandmind.co.uk/Michelle 07843619466

Right am now off to devour something else, I feel like a hoover (not in the naughty way!) human waste disposal more like. Surely the spray can't do this to me?

Hi Tokii, have sent you a PM, hope you are well. xx

Hi Glitter, so good to hear this worked with ICSI. I did see the other posts, but so very happy it has worked out and you have twins on the way. It gives us all hope. I have had IVF twice, however this will be my first IVF/ICSI, and I would love to have two or three or even more in one go, but honestly would just be happy for the one miracle. I know there are babies out there somewhere for us all waiting to make us happy.

What did you opt for car wise?, two car seats- how exciting, I am really so pleased for you.
Hey, go and get the 40,001 babies names book - it is amazing. I can't help getting carried away, It is nice to be positive and also realistic.

Hi to everyone, hope you are all well. 
Claudie (TT) xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi,
We got the Zafira but its the VXR version which is rather quick!!!  Not letting DH tweak it any further just yet.  After what he did to 2 of our previous cars, he's not getting his hands on this one!!!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Again thanks for all your good wishes. ACU confirmed a positive test - was so stunned forgot to ask HCG levels. Think I'll wait for the scan as am still dazed. It was great yesterday as DH took the day off and we had a lovely time in town and went out for lunch before coming home. 

Glitter - Contratulations on twins  . Wow that's great.

Barbwill - Seems like you're getting some good care and attention and fingers crossed for a good ET. It's a bind having to trek into the unit every other day, but at the same time very reassuring.

LMG - Glad you had good Hols, hope your sis is OK.

Tilly - you asked if anyone had seen "Despatches". I did and it freaked me out a bit, I have to say. You guys who live in the centre of London have great choices though, so I wouldn't worry too much. It made me think that when I visit the hospital I'm going to ask some serious questions - so from that point of view it was good.

Roozie - Good luck with your scan on Thursday. Thanks for mentioning about the twinges - I've been getting some and it's reassured me somewhat.

Tokii - hope you're well and good luck with the follow-up appointment. Mr S is great and the top Banana and will hopefully be able to shed some light on what happened and what can be changed for next time to give you a successful treatment. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well,

Trix X


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hiya girlies,

Just popping in to say Trix, i'm so pleased your bloods have confirmed it... congrats again!! 

And Glitter... way hay! Twinnies! You and DH must be so excited (and obviously a little daunted!)about that prospect.. good choice of car by the sounds of it! Great news that the scan was healthy anyway and probably reassuring to go back again for a follow up quite soon. Think i'd like to be scanned every week (if that was an option and it didn't cost an arm and a leg each time), just to keep the paranoia at bay! Did they manage to detect heartbeats at this stage then or is it still too early?

Tokii - glad you have the follow up with Dr. S lined up - let's hope it can make you feel more +ve about the next cycle. I can understand you not feeling remotely like entertaining at the mo - bu tperhaps being forced to do smthg like that will actually help you to get through this difficult period.  

Love to everyone else, will catch p more later,

Rooz xx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Littlemissgiggles, regarding my GP paying for my IVF drugs - I just asked! I had read on another site that it can be possible but I think it depends on the PCT and if you've had funding but it's definitely worth booking an appt with your GP to ask. Regarding my funding I've just been told that I have to go through Guys & St Thomas as my PCT (Westminster) have a relationship with this particular hospital when it comes to PGD as UCH are too expensive. I have been told that Guys may not even treat me due to the high costs so haven't even bothered with a consultation as yet. I think if this next cycle fails I'll probably do a fourth cycle at UCH but also apply for an NHS funded cycle at Guys but I don't think I'm really prepared to do a fifth as yet...I just find this whole experience too costly - not just the funding but the emotional, relationship and physical aspects  are such high costs to pay....

Barbwill - hope you're doing ok? Hope you're managing to get to London? If you find a SC apartment I'm sure you could take your puppy with your? Try to stay near one of the lovely parks.

Glitter - Wow twins - how exciting!

Trix - Fantastic news on your BFP. Well done!

Tolki - hope you're doing ok? After my last miscarriage I found the follow up appt quite therapeutic  even though we decided to move clinics. 

It's so hard to keep up with this thread but hope that everyone else is well. I start sniffing on Saturday so feel I'm a little step closer to starting full steam ahead with treatment. I don't know if we've done the right thing but we've booked a trip to Sydney for Christmas for 3 weeks, leaving on the 8th of Dec and will be in Bangkok for New Year. I've figured out if this cycle is  a BFN then I could fit another cycle in before leaving on the 8th. If I do get a BFP then I should still be able to fly. I'm fed up not been able to plan ahead due to IVFso  I just thought bu**er it! My DH is from Oz so it's such a good excuse to get away from the miserable weather in the winter. 

I'm thinking of using my freebie counselling appt at the UCH. Has anyone been to the lady that the UCH recommend?

Lots of love
Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Glitter, CONGRATULATIONS for your twins !! How wonderful !

Trix, congrats for your positive hcg test !! 

Littlemiss, I wish the best of luck to your sister

McBoo, I think that you did the right thing to book your hol, it is important to go on planning as much as one can in between treatments. I've just booked a work trip to Madrind for Sept where I will go only if the treatment doesn't work. 

Till, thank you for tips about apartments in London and for your PM, you're lovely ! The trains are still running and it is so nice to sleep in my own bed so still going back and forth at the moment. 

My news after my scan+bloods on day 8 are a bit worrying. Despite being checked so closely and being on a dose of stimulant which is less than half what it was last year, and really really low (100iu) my nearly 38-year ovaries yesterday looked exactly the way they looked on day 8 of last year's cycle: left ovary clearly hyperstimulated (I have about 16 follicles, twice as many as two days before); right ovary busy but not too busy. Last year this situation then developed into hyperstimulation also for the right ovary and I didn't make it to ET. This year I have much less drug in my body, last night I did only 1 ampule and tonight I will be coasting. If we are lucky this will be enough to prevent the right ovary from going crazy as well, and hyperstimulation only on one side is not a massive deal. I'll go back tomorrow for another check and that will be the crucial one. they said that if I hyperstimulate they will coast me but I am worried about delaying the process because my cervix might be closing again .... I still feel in great hands and have complete faith in them, just blame my stupid ovaries for being so exaggerated !  don't even have PCOS ! Why should they be so crazy ?!?!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

hi all! Apologies 4 the text like message, but doing this off my phone whilst waiting 4 my acupuncture appt! Barb - sending u lots of positive vibes! I know it must b dif not 2 worry about this, but you need 2 stay stress free xxx  mcböo - thanx 4 the tip with the gp, i shall try that. Also, def0good 2 plan your hols, as u need things 2 look 4ward 2. Glitter - congrats on the twins! Trix - u must b so happy 2 have bfp confirmed. My sis is well. As long as she doesn't go in2 labour b4 non, she's booked 4 a c sec on mon am. I'll b an aunt next week!! Xxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

LMG congraulations on impending auntdom!  Barwill,sorry to hear of your trials and tribulations and lets hope the next scan gives you the news you need to hear.

Hi to everyone,

Tizz x


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
Trixster -     !  Great news!!

Glitter - More twins!!!      

Tokki - hope you are doing okay - it is so great that you have lots of family support.  

ET went well - very smooth.  Two were transferred - I felt so happy that day, then really tired.  I hope it is just hormones, but today started to feel blue - worrying.  Coming back online and seeing the great news and positive thoughts everyone has for one another gave me a life.

DH wouldn't let me go online, so I am sneaking on now before he comes home 

Hope everyone is well!  Take good care.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Just returned from our scan - and can't believe what i'm about to write!

It's TRIPLETS!!! Am shellshocked and still in a state of disbelief. Mr. S told us that the last time this happened to one of their GIFT patients was 10 years ago, so he was pretty shocked about it as well. There are clearly loads of issues we're going to have to address but we're going to wait until the next scan in 2 wk's time to see how they're doing then. All 3 had tiny fluttering heartbeats so are doing well so far. It's totally unreal.

Apologies for lack of personals now but need to speak to a few family members and let them know the score... Springy, glad all ok with you, it;s totally understandable you feel a bit anti-climaxed after ET, i certainly did after GIFT and v quickly convinced myself it hadn't worked! Hang in there and try to be +ve. 

Rooz xx


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Roozie!!!

That is sooo crazy!!!!   

You must be so excited!!!  

Thank you so much for your message in all of your excitement - I was really feeling like that today but after your news I feel so much hope.  When I told the nurse that a lady who had GIFT was pregnant (when I was 'coasting') she said GIFT was good.  Well, there's proof!

You go girl!


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Roozie,

Triplets Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we knew it anyway, what with ur extremely high hcg levels. I'm so happy 4 u. So wishing u all the best in the next 9 months.

Barbwill, pls don't worry too much, u're in capable hands.

Springfield, how is it going? How is the 2ww? My DH was like that at first but he got used to me being on FF cos I share a lot in common with the other ladies in the thread since I can't confide in my friends.  

Tizzywizz, how is the 2ww going? I know u test on the 1st of Aug.   

Tillytoots, how is going?

I've stocked up on Natural fertility drugs both for men and women from Marilyn Glenville and so crazy about organic food now. I'm preparing our bodies for the next 3 months, checking what we're eating. I've told DH no drinking for the next 3 months, loads of accupuncture, co-enzyme, vitamin C and flaxseed. Maybe after that DH's swimmers will be perfect. Who knows? And also just being sleeping n relaxing. 

Hi SC, LuckyMT, Keme, Trixster, Kabby,SC, Catherine, Emilia, glitter, macboo, LMG.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Ladies,

Roozie - oh my lord!!!!  Whilst a bit of a shock you must be chuffed to bits!!!  Think its brilliant news...we were due some triplets after Glitter and I's twin news.

Sorry I've not been in touch much on the board but it's moving so fast at the moment and my brain is a bit mushy with hormones at the moment so whilst I may not be posting as much please rest assured I am following everyones progress and sending over much     and   as I can muster for all of you going through tx at the moment.  I'm off for my next scan on Tues so hoping we still have 2 and all is well....I've been getting a bit nervous that I haven't suffered any nausea but I'm hoping I'm just lucky!  Off to Dorset this weekend to visit friends if I can stay awake longer than 2 hours to be any company!

Tokii - I was really saddened to hear about your BFN but you really sound so strong and as if you've picked yourself up and looking positively towards the future - keep strong.

Springfield - I had a terrible slump 3 days after ET, I think its the build up to ET is quite stressful and then suddenly you are on your own for 2 weeks, hang in there, not long now!

LMG - exciting times, I'm aunty to a lovely 3 year old nephew and a 7 year old niece - I love them both to bits and take my aunty status very seriously!!  Hope it all goes well for your sis.

Barbwill - I had 25 follies in the end on my ovaries but did'nt go into OHSS so it may just be you are a good responder, I'm sure ACU will monitor your E2 levels carefully to ensure you don't suffer a repeat of last year

Macboo - v.jealous of your Oz trip - I lived out there for 3 years and still miss it.  I know exactly what you mean about putting life on hold for tx, I applied for uni this year after putting it off because of my tx and got my place and then fell pregnant....all these things can be worked around and it would be worse to regret not doing it I think!!  Good luck with the sniffing - you are on the rollercoaster now!

Trixster - CONGRATULATIONS! on your BFP.....and good luck for the scan, perhaps you are having quads after Roozies news!!

Tilly - hope all is well with you and the sniffing is going fine....I'm also devouring everything in sight, nothing I eat seems to touch my hunger.  For info, I like Glitter, fell pregnant with twins after ICSI...we have male factor issues and it seems all it took was a little help over the fertilisation hurdle and we were off and running....it worked first time for us which I'm eternally grateful to ACU for.

S-C, Lucky, Glitter, Keme et al - hope you are all well also.

Kxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Roozie     Woohooo!!!  That is great news...have you come down to earth yet!!!  Big congratulations to you and your DH!!  I cannot believe how much good news there has been on this thread in the last few weeks!

Kabby - so nice to hear from you...and to hear that you are well.  I wish you lots of luck for the scan on Tues...let us all know how it went.

Toki - How are you hon?  I am totally with you on the whole preparing myself and DP at the mo.  I have just been on the internet and ordered a couple of books to get into re fertility and diets etc.  Howeer, i am still waiting on Dr R to call me back to tell me when i will start the next round following my surgery.  Can you believe i have been trying to contact him or the clinic for 3 weeks now and nobody has got back to me!!!  I really like ACU...but i just want an indication of when the rollercoaster is going to start again so that i can prepare.  I am hoping we will DR in late Sept/Oct so maybe we shall be doing it together??

Spring - Oh i am so glad it all went well.  Don't worry about the low, i went through it too..and in the end just got really fed up of nothing happening.  The speed changes so drastically from before ET to after...that you are a bit in limbo land.  You hang in though...sendin you lots of    

Barb, S-C, Macboo and Tilly...how are you doing on your DR's & STimms??

Glitter, Catherint and Trix are you all well??  

Keme & Lucky how are you both?  

Lots of love to anyone i have missed.

I am really looking forward to the weekend.  I  have finally managed to get a cleaner (finding it very difficult to keep on house work as i live in Cambs and do a 3 hour commute to work....also cleaning not really my fav pass time!!), she has been and done the once over today..so the whole weekend is mine to do as i please...and not fret over the cleaning.  Think i am going to get stuck into the garden tom, as weather is supposed to be nice.  Then DP is taking me out for a nice meal.

I hope you all have a great weekend.

bxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Roozie - I was joking honest!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DH came running upstairs to see what I was yelling at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG - I can't believe it - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW ladies, been away for two days and it has gone busy busy bee. I will just make it a quick one tonight as am so tired.

Roozie - I read your thread and cannot tell you how wonderful it felt to read that, I am so happy for you. What wonderful news. Wishing you all the very best of luck, make sure you take it easy.    

Glitter - How are you doing?
LMG - Hope you are well. really hope the weather holds out for you this weekend. Fingers crossed for lots of  
Kabby - Hope you are well. Hope you have a fab time in Dorset - there are some lovely areas there. It is so great to hear that it worked for you first time. I am on 3rd try and 1st ICSI, so it gives me hope reading things. 
Tokii - Hows things with you? I am taking flaxseed, Solgar pre natal vitamins, and have DH on high strength antioxidants. I really wish you all the best, and looking forward to meeting you. 
Macboo - Wow - Oz, how lovely - you will have a great time. Hope all is well with you.
Spring - sending you lots of positive thoughts on your 2ww
Barbwill - how are you getting on with things? Sending you lots of positive thoughts, I know you are worried, but I do believe you are in safe hands. 
Trix - How are you doing? Such fantastic news -   
Tizz - How are you? How's the 2ww going? 
Keme, Lucky MT, Catherinet, Emilia, S-C how are you doing? Sending you all big hugs. 

Well things are moving forward, as ACU is totally solid Monday, I have been moved to Tuesday morning, so will be in there for the Scan, then drinking tonnes of water and then the dilapan and will be there for 3-4 hours. Plus if all goes to plan, I get to start the injections. Hurrah! Is anyone else in on Tuesday at ACU? I will be there from 10.15 if anyone is around to say hello.

Take care everyone, and catch up with you soon
Claudie (TT) xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi eveyone, 

Roooz ! Incredible !!!! You are breaking records !! And I was worried that GIFT wouldn't work as good as IVF if I had to resort to it !!! More seriously, I am so pleased you are in so good hands at this clinic because they'll help you analyse the issues about triplets.

Spring, the 2ww is hard but keep positive girl ! We're all here waiting with you and hoping for a fat BPF for you !

Kab, best of luck for your scan on Tue

Till, things are moving on fast for you ! Good luck with the dilapan on Tue, I might be there as well, for my EC, depending on how things go today. Would LOVE meeting you !

McBoo, hope the primolut is not giving you significant side effects and that getting the suprefact started was easy. 

My news are that I am coasting waiting for the E2 levels to come down (2000 on day 6, 8000 on day 8, 19000 on day 10). As soon as they level off I'll do the hcg injection. I am hoping EC will be Tue or Wed. "Your ovaries are dynamite", Dr Ranieri said (only did 8 inj, 3 at 150 iu, 4 at 100 iu, and 1 at 75 iu and I have 17 follies on the left and about 10 on the right, all ready to go). Quite enjoy not having to do any more menopur injections and going to London every day and doing sightseeing with my parents, I am very relaxed again 'cause I trust the clinic so much and they are doing such a good job with me, both from the practical and the psychological points of view,  but a bit anxious to get to next phases now ! Didn't sleep very much last night, anyone know if high e2 levels can cause a bit of insomnia ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi there,
Barb - the menopur actually seemed to knock me out.  I think the insomnia is probably down to excitement over what happens next.  You certainy have a good collection of follies ready to go so good luck for the EC  
We're off into London in a bit as my parents are down for the weekend.  Heading off to the big M&P store on Regent St as my dad also wants to do some buggy test driving!!!!!!!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick post as have to dash out, so will write more tomorrow..... but couldn't sign off without saying Roozie that is fantastic news, congratulations       . Take it easy, you're going to need a big rest.

Kabby - Arghhhh don't joke about quads I'm having kittens it might be twins! Have fun in Dorset


Trix X


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Girls, a quick message with a request of help !

They called me today at 6pm to say to do the pregnyl injection tonight at 9 and egg collection is Monday morning at 8. This is a day earlier than expected so I am now all confused about the other drugs I am taking, ie steroids and the antibiotic, on which I was not told what to do. From the amount in the prescription it sounds like I would have to take steroids until the day before egg collection based on the standard 11 days of stimming. From the drug schedule given to me by the clinic and the amount of antibiotic it sounds like I have to take the antibiotic until the day of egg collection included. I called the emergency number to make sure that that was correct and they told me not to take any more steorids or antibiotic from today (the day of the pregnyl injection). I am confused ! Is this what you did ?? sorry to panic !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi,
Do what the clinic tells you to do and good luck!!!!!


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

I finally grabbed some time to catch up on everyone's news... and WHAT exciting news! 

Rooz, how amazing!  I am so excited for you, how fabulous to have a ready made family!  How are you feeling, are you over the shock yet? And DH too?!

Glitter, big congratulations to you too!  How fantastic to have twins...

Trix, so glad to hear your blood test confirmed everything was ok, you and DH must have had such a lovely day celebrating!

I am sure that we now enough babies arriving to form an ACU footie team, so the rest of us will just have to catch up to form the opposing team!

On which subject - Tizz and Spring, how are you doing?    Hope the 2wws are going ok... Tizz I know you are nearly at testing day so hope you are avoiding those tests!  

It looks like another busy week for everyone else on here too...
Barb, your EC has arrived so quickly!  Its great you are responding so well to the drugs... so I am sure we will hear that you have lots of lovely eggs tomorrow.  Good luck, looking forward to hearing all about it when you are feeling up to it! 
Tilly, good luck for your dilapan on Tuesday ... and thanks again too for the fabulous recipe, it went down a storm last night!  (Good thing that is was last night actually, as we were cooking lunch for my parents today and had a power cut which delayed it by 4 hours!)
LMG, welcome back from holidays (it sounded fabulous!) - and I hope all goes well for your sister tomorrow.  How exciting!  Let us know as soon as you hear!
Macboo, welcome to down-regging!  Hope its going ok so far...  and well done for booking your Sydney trip!  We go to Oz quite often as we have family there, so I am very jealous.. we keep postponing our trip till we know what is happening but I think you have made the better decision.  Will start work on talking to DH now!
Kabby,  lots of luck for your scan on Tuesday!    I am sure you will see huge changes in your twinnies, it will be great!  I can understand you will be a bit anxious but am sure all is fine and as soon as you see them you will get the reassurance you need. 
Tokii, glad to hear you are really looking after yourself and getting organised - you will be amazed how quickly the time flies and you will be cycling again!  

Hi to everyone else too - Lucky, Keme (are you back from hols yet?!) and Glitter.

As for my news - I am still down-regging (seems like months!) - AF has arrived and gone but I am not stopping the d/reg till Thursday when scanned and then will hopefully start stims.  Homerton have actually been good at sorting out most of my worries but hopefully the rest will get sorted out when I see them.  I havent been feeling great, really hideous headaches and tiredness, but sometimes thats M.E. too so its hard to tell if its the drugs or not... tho it does seem odd to be taking them for so long when my ovaries are so sleepy anyway!  But I am pampering myself tomorrow with a trip to the Sanctuary with my mum and sister (am just hoping she doesnt relax too much and go into labour on the spot!) - then I have my first acu session so hopefully that will help to sort me out. I also need to stop working so hard I think, but I'm just trying to stay on top of everything until I really have to take time off otherwise I will just worry!

Hope you have all had lovely weekends, look forward to hearing all your news this week

Take care
Love
SCXX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well. 
Just going to make this a quick one, I am totally manic with work at the moment. 

Barbwill - Wishing you all the best for your EC today - hope it goes well. Let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed all goes ok. xxx

Rooz - How are you doing?. I am still quite excited for you. three of everything xx

Glitter - How are you? How is everything going? 

Kabby - Have you bought any things for the twins yet? 

Trix  - Hope you are doing well - what have you been up to lately?

Tizz & Spring -  How are you getting on - 2ww is hard I know, but wanted to send you lots of positive wishes and thoughts. 

Macboo - how are you doing? What stage are you at present? 

S-C - Down regging - I really sympathise with you, I have had headaches, felt a bit down and my stomach looks like I am housing a football with nothing in it. I even had someone bump into me yesterday and say sorry I didn't realise you were pregnant! Arghhh!!!! Keep positive, not long to keep going. Really pleased the recipe went well. Let me know if you need anymore. 

LMG - Let us know how things go with your sister - wishing you all the best and hope you are well. 

Tokii - Have you had your meeting with ACU yet? Hope all goes well and wishing you all the best of luck for next time. Have you got the 1250mg of Flaxseed oil? I was going to say, in the NutriCentre in some large Tesco stores, you can get actual flaxseed, and it tastes really nice with cereals. I have dosed myself up on Solgar prenatal, Flaxseed oil and daily take 75mg of asprin anyway, nothing else I can think of, the Solgar one is very very good, my nails and hair really grow after taking the Solgar stuff. Have you tried Zita West supplements? 

Lucky - How are things with you? 

Keme & Catherine - hope you are both well. Let us know how everything is going. 

My latest news, is that I spent all day Saturday cooking, and getting everything ready for the polo for Sunday. Sunday I was cooking quail at 5am - yes don't ask! We had to meet everyone at 8.45am and went from there. 

It was like the krypton factor when all the men tried to put the gazebo up & it failed, so the girls took over and managed to compensate for pieces missing, and finally it was up and all in place. Unfortunately in the end we had to throw the whole thing away as by the end of the day, metal rods which were obviously cut wrongly 
(Nothing to do with the girls building skills of course) ended up very bent and no further use could be had out of them. 
The weather was windy, but we had no rain and lots of sun, so very happy. Plus the game was superb.
It is so funny as some of our friends had not seen me for a while, and they said 'oh you look healthy', so I just translated it, and said well, I have put on a bit of weight and am comfortable. It was only when one woman bumped into me and said I am sorry I didn't realise you were pregnant, that I thought, it must really show that I have put on weight even though I am not pregnant and even with my suck and hug it knickers which is the first pair I have ever bought, that the concoction of drugs I am taking has assisted in this rather tubby like me. 
I really have had cravings for loads of food being on these drugs. It has been a mare.still have to keep thinking of the hopeful end result. I have actually put on a full stone since starting this cycle. 
Anyway, off to do some work. Will be in tomorrow for dilapan - so will let you know how it goes. I am dosing up on camomile, skullcap, paracetamol and codeine, plus a suppository, so should well and truly be relaxed. Saw the clinical hypnotherapist yesterday and she is emailing me some more tips, so feel pretty relaxed at the mo. 
Sending all the best to all of you - take care and really looking forward to our get together on the 1st September. 
take care
TT xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girlies,

just a line to say i'm off to Cornwall for a wk in a min but will try to find somehere to post and catch up with all your progress, particularly you 2WW testers. 

Just for now anyway, Barbs, best of luck for today, can't believe how many follies you have, that's a poor responders's dream!!! Fantastic...

Tilly and Kabby - good luck for tomorrow too girls... thinking about you both. 

Tizz and Spring...    

Love to all,
Rooz xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Girlies,

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Well, would you belive it, my sister's baby did not want to stay in till today, and was born on Sat eve!  I am now a proud aunty!!!!   It's a boy, 7lb 11oz...and boy is he cute, even if i say so myself.  My sister went into labour on Fri night (not knowing) and was 4cm dilated when they took her down for the C section.  She really was feeling the pain of it yesterday when i saw her...but they are being discharged today!  It is so exciting.

Barb - i hope the egg collection goes well for you...now is the really exciting/nervous next bit..waiting for the phone call tomorrow.  I am sure it will all go really well   , keep us posted.

Tilly - wishing you all the best for tomorrow.  Sounds like you had a great day at the polo. Don't worry too much about putting on the weight thang...i have put on a stone since i started the last treatment in March...i think you should just go with it and not give yourself too much of hard time. xxx

Roozie - hope you have a fab week in Cornwall, you have definately chosen a good one for the weather.

Kabby - hope the scan goes well tomorrow, and the twins are looking well.  You will have to put the scan picture up so we can all see!

S-C - nice to hear from you.  I hope that all goes well for you to start the Stimms on Thursday.  I am very jealous of your pamper day...infact perhaps i should book something in too.

Tizz - Spring, how are you both?  Tizz when is your test date?  Keeping everything crossed for you both.

Toki - Have you had your meeting with Dr R yet?

Lucky, Keme, Macboo, Trix, Catherine and Glitter - hope you are all fine and enjoying the sunshine!!

Even with my sisters good news, i am feeling a bit low today.  I still have not heard back from the clinic for 3 weeks about when we can start the treatment following my op in 2.5 weeks.  I know they are normally really good, so i cannot understand it.  I have left numerous phone messages, and on Friday i emailed Dr R too...If i have not heard from tommorrow i shall phone again.  Also, i am feeling a little nervous about my operation again.  The date has changed to 17th now...but still not long.  I am going through a bit of a "why me" day!!!  Also, DP and i have not really been communicating very well recently.  It is all making me feel like i am going through a lot alone at them moment (except for the saviour of you all!!).  Just finding it difficult to keep the strength up.  Sorry to offload on you all!!!!

Speak soon
xxxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sorry for lack of communication my end, glad to see everyone has been busy  

Barb, hope EC went ok today and the dilopan did its trick!

LMG - It really doesnt sound right that you should have waited this long for a ring back, it sounds most odd!  Mr R is my cons too and we usually get a ring back by the end of the day. I'm not sure why this should be happening and I can only imagine that this is adding to your nerves re the impending op. If you havent already pointed out to reception that you have left X number of messages and waited 3 weeks for a ring back, I would do that.  If you still dont get anywhere I might even consider an informal enquiry to the Manager - its your body and your treatment schedule afterall.  Just be polite but assertive.  

Anyway not much to report here.  I test on Weds and I'm not that hopeful (so much so that Im not even tempted to test!!!) but will stay the course!

Springfield hope you arent going too mad on 2ww.

Keep well ladies,

Tizzy x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi girls,

Barbwill, Good Luck with ur E/C today. I pray they get excellent follicles ready to fertilize.

Tizzywizz, Wednesday is just round the corner, Good Luck for that as well.

Tilly, Good luck for tomorrow. I'm not on Zita West but taking Marilyn Glenville's own Natural fertility plus for women, i think it's like Zita's as well but only a few differences in the quantity of the ingredeints or could be a case of one or two added on. 

Kabby, Good Luck with the scan tomorrow.

SC, have a girlies time at the Sanctuary and try not 2 worry about things, it could be what u need.

LMG, Congratulations on being an aunt!!! Is that ur first. I have got 2 lovely nephews of which one is a fantastic footballer and a wonderful niece. I love them all to bits. I pray u hear from Dr R soon. I think someone posted ont he thread that he had an accident or something like that. Do call again and let them they can't keep u waiting. 

Springfield, how is it going? How is the 2ww going? R u relaxing and taking things easy. Has DH told u 2 get back online or r u still facing the ban?

Hi LuckyMT, Keme, Catherine, Trixster, glitter.

Roozie, hope u have a nice time in Cornwall


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks girls for all your lovely wishes for EC. It went well, we got 16 eggs which I am really happy about. Last year we got far too many (27) and we had to interrupt before ET because of OHSS and my 18 frosties didn't work. This time the risk of OHSS is much lower even if it cannot be ruled out so here's hoping that I will feel fine between now and ET day. The big surprise today was that my DH's sperm was not good enough for IVF and they had to do ICSI. Last year his sample was excellent and we had a very high fertilisation rate (18 embies out of 27 eggs) so one can really never tell. DH was a bit shocked but he's now fine about it and thank god (or medical science) that ICSI exists because it bypasses this problem basically completely. I feel happy and I think that we can say that so far this cycle is going well. I feel very well after EC, much better than last year. I have no pain whatsoever. About my question about the drugs, the person on the emergency number must have misunderstood me because the right thing to do was to continue taking them (which I did after thinking very hard about all the info I had and the function of the drugs). 
A question about clexane (heparin). What advise did you get from the nurses about where and how to do those injections to minimise the pain ? My tummy is swollen and a bit hard and I would prefer the thighs but I am quite skinny on the outside of the thighs ... any tips ?

Tizz ... test day not too far now ... you know that any incling before test date does not mean anything ... hang on in there girl ...

Rooz, enjoy your week in cornwall ! you deserve some time off after your cycle and the surprise of the triplets.

Littlemiss, I am sorry that they haven't returned your call yet ... it must be frustrating not to know what is going to happen and when ....

A bit sleepy now, we'll write more tomorrow .....


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi,

Barbwill congrats on your E/C - sounds like you've got a good number. Fingers crossed that they'll grow well and be fighting fit and ready to go for your E/T. Do the Clexane in top of my thighs  - but they are like mini tree trunks so very little pain. Be warned the clexane needles hurt a little as they seem to be a little larger and a lot blunter than the other ones you'll have used.

Tizzy - Hold out til Wednesday (says she who tested a day early!)    sending you some good vibes

LMG - Congrats on being an Auntie. Whata great feeling. Dr R is my consultant too and I agree with Tizzy he normally calls back by the end of the day. You're paying for the treatment so I would be quite firm with Reception and ensure that he calls you back

Tilly - sounds like you had a good time at Polo. Those ponies are fantastic (sorry I'm a horse freak - used to ride every day). Don't worry about the weight - I think it must be the drugs - I looked like someone had stuffed a football up my shirt. DH kept saying that was rubbish - but my jeans hurt to wear so I know what you mean. Let's hope it's a good portent. Good Luck tomorrow

Spring - How's 2WW going?

Hi Tokii, McBoo, Keme, Roozie and everyone else

S-C have fun at the Sanctuary

Me, I'm just so tired. But I know that'll pass so am just letting my body rest when it needs it. Poor DH has been so good and is becomming an expert gardener. Going up to Warwickshire for a few days tomorrow to stay with my parents so looking forward to that

Love to all,

Trix X


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Just a quick update from me after the fertilisation news. All eggs were suitable for injecting and we got 12 embies out of 16 eggs ! I am very very happy ! They will try to go to blastocysts so ET could be at the weekend but they will know the quality only tomorrow. For those of you who have already done this, do the embryologists call every day, including day 2, with the news on the quality, or will they call me next only on Thursday ? Things are going so well, let's just hope that I don't hyperstimulate. If it will go like list year OHSS would start tomorrow so fingers crossed that tomorrow I will feel good .... I am hopeful, because the number of eggs was not too high .... 

Trix, thanks for the tips on the clexane injections! 

Tizz, my fingers are firmly crossed for you ...


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Barb - fab news on embies I had similar numbers and ended up with 2 fantastic blasts that turned into twins I have just seen on the scan looking big and healthy!!!  The embryologists call every day to let you know how they are doing, be prepared for some not to make it, try and take it easy as you can and don't worry too much about OHSS. I inject my clexane in my thigh though there is plenty of padding there, on the tummy they bruise like hell but as Trix said its not a pleasant experience the needles hurt and injection stings - I stop today hurrah!!

tizz - hang in there, I wasn't hopeful either as had no symptoms and then bang there you go!!

Tilly - hope dilapan went ok today - I thought of you downstairs whilst I was upstairs!!

Hope everyone else is well sorry not more personals but working!!

Kx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

I’m back – and it’s sunny!  

Good to see this thread is as busy as ever.

LMG – many congrats on being an auntie. I hope you have a bit more success with contacting someone at UCH and you’re feeling a bit brighter today. Be gentle with yourself; you are going through a lot at the moment. I definitely think a pamper day is in order!

Tizz – sorry you’re not feeling too positive, but glad to hear you are staying away from the HPTs.      Will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Tokii – hope you are enjoying the sunshine. When is your mil arriving? 4 weeks sounds like a long time to be hostess. So sorry it didn’t work out as you planned and many congrats on recovering your positivity – not always an easy task!

Spring –    congrats on such a successful ET. I hope the 2ww is going quickly – you must be about halfway through now? My DH also used to think I was a bit too much time online, but once I showed him some of posts he relented (he even asks after you all!). I’m also a bit of Harry Potter geek; I was so excited when I realised that the book was going to released the same day I went off on holiday – the airport was bound not to run out! I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed sitting in the sunshine with nothing else to do except read.

Kabby – Good to hear your scan went well today & everything progressing as normal. Yeah – no more clexane    Hope Dorset was fun.

Barb – Congrats on a successful EC & what a fantastic fertilisation rate!    Will keep my fingers crossed that you still feel fine tomorrow. Did DH’s count drop by much? (apparently a bloke’s count can be an indicator of general health) Best of luck with the clexane injecting.  

Trix –   Another BFP – excellent news! enjoy Warwickshire, I hope you get some rest in.

SC – hope the sanctuary was lovely & you’re feeling nice and relaxed. It sounds like it was much needed. Will be thinking of you on Thursday  & the different drugs mean you feel a bit better.

Glitter – has the shock worn off yet? Hope the sickness isn’t getting too bad. Hope the shopping trip was fun & your Dad enjoyed the test drive!

TT – hope the dilapan has gone OK & you’re enjoying Harry Potter. It sounds like you need quiet time after your manic weekend, sounds like you had a great time though. Oh, and snap! I also now have an extra stone that I carry around with me (for luck, of course!!)

Rooz –   OMG! I hope the shock is wearing off slowly; maybe Cornwall will help! Congratulations!

Catherine, Emilia & Adelaide – hope you’re well and enjoying the sunshine. Are you all finished at ACU now? 

Lucky – I know what you mean about finding the time to catch up with the thread. I do pop in and read more often than I post! I hope Thursday all went to plan & you had a fab weekend.

Wrenster – hope things are a bit brighter with you.   

Claire – hope the sniffing is going OK. Congrats on booking your holiday – how exciting, it sounds great! If you do decide to take up the counselling session I’d be interested to know how it goes – best of luck.

I hope that’s everyone; many apologies if I have missed anyone.

We’ve just come back from a week in Spain doing absolutely nothing – bliss. And now the rain has finally stopped here I can’t believe my luck! The only downside is that our garden now resembles a jungle & the thought of getting out there with a lawnmower is not tempting. So instead I’ve been sat inside trying to find the best place to get our drugs. Last day of primulot for me, so feeling another step closer.

Big hugs to you all 
           

Love Emx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Barbwill,Fantastic news on ur embies. It wasn't that bad after all, i'm sure ur DH must be real happy. after all the stress from y'day. Good Luck for ur E/T this weekend. I think they will be calling u everyday to tell u how they are growing.

Keme, welcome back from spain. How w.as it? I wish she was spending 4 weeks, she is here for 6 weeks. I'm thinking of escaping for a week, i've only b playing hostess for 2 days and it seems my summer holiday will b spent taking care of pple. What about me? I'm thinking of going Dallas and staying with friends for a week or sun holiday with DH for 3 or 7 days.

Kabby, thank God ur scan went very well. Have u been signed off now or u still need 2 go back for more scans.

Tizzywizz, Wednesday is nearly here. @mrw u'll be testing. Good Luck with that.

TT, How did the dilapan go? Have u fully recovered?

Springfield , where r u? R u still facing the ban? We need 2 come and get ur DH 4 doing this 2 u. How is it going anyway.

Hi everyone else. Have to play hostess.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello all
It' sunny at last - I've been out in the garden for a bit however it's not quite how I envisaged spending my birthday!  At least I don't have quite the greenish tinge to my face at the moment.  I'm sure this is my body exacting revenge for everything else that's been done to it over the past 8 weeks or so!!
Kabby - good to hear you can stop the clexane - what about the cyclogest too?  I can't wait to stop that stuff - I'm sure its making me feel worse!
Barb - good news on the EC front. My EC was also on a Tuesday - they'll call you in the morning with the fertilisation rates although I think it was Thursday before they could grade them properly.  My EC was late in the day  though so if yours was early, they'll have been going longer  
Hope everyone else is well


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all very well. 
I had the dilapan today, and all went very well, totally relaxed, not in the slightest bit worried. Was just a little dizzy, but absolutely fine, thanks for all your wishes. Start the menopur injections tonight, what joy! Have the magic cream ready with an ice pack and may try myself first. Now off for dinner, so will catch up soon. 

Sending you all lots of        

Barbwill - I am so pleased that EC went well. Keeping fingers crossed for you re the ET and ICSI is what we are doing too. I am in there on Friday at 12.00 if you are around, if not then wishing you lots of positive thoughts and all the best of luck xxxx

Kabby - You must have been in the waiting room the same time as me, as I went in for scan at 10.30 and only went in at 11.45 for dilapan. How bizarre, I was the lady with the black outfit and lime green bag reading Harry Potter with blonde hair tied back. How did today go for you?

Tizz - Fingers crossed for testing XXXX

Glitter - how are you? 

Tokii - When is your meeting with ACU? I had a look at the Marilyn Glenville's site, looks v good. Think I may order some off there too. Hope you are well. 

Keme - Lucky you missed the rain in Spain,  hope all is well with you. 

Trix - Enjoy Warwickshire and take it easy being pampered by parents, they love it. 

Roozie

LMG - Hi B - sent you a PM x

S-C - How was the Sanctuary? 

Spring - how is 2ww going? fingers crossed xxxx

Lucky, Catherine, Emilia, Adelaide, hope you are well - what are you up to? 

Don't forget to put in your diaries 1st September 12.00 Girlies lunch in London at Home House, 20 Portman Square. Nearest tube - Bond Street.

Big hugs
xxx Claudie (TT)


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Glitter

              
            
            

Hope you have a fab evening


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

H    
   

Happy Birthday Glitter.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Glitter -            

Have a great day girls. Off to do some work in the office today. 

PS - has anyone got any good diets they would really recommend that works - I would do anything? I need to do something to lose the weight, bmi is massively up! 

Big hugs
xxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Good to see you've all been busy  

Thanks for well wishes, it was a BFN for me.

Don't feel able to post much at the moment, but am sure that won't last  

Good luck Springfield, have a good feeling about you!   

Tizz xx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Tizzywizz

I'm so sorry to read about your BFN. My heart goes out to you and your DH. I've been there with a BFN and I can feel your disappointment. Be good to yourself and take time out before making any further decisions on your treatment. Thinking of you lots.

Toki - I like your plan going forward with all the health supplements etc. It will make a difference I'm sure. I wish I could get my DH to stop drinking.. the smoking was bad enough!

LMG - I know how frustrating it is not to get a response from the ACU but do keep trying. I'm sorry to hear that your are feeling disconnected from your DP. I think it's one of the hardest things a couple can through and can test even the strongest relationships. I know my DH and I went through a disconnection which really shocked me as we are usually so close and strong. I think you expect your partner to be there for you and to be strong and to support you but they are also going through the pain and perhaps find it hard to be there for you all the time. Have you tried counselling? 

Roozie - my goodness triplets! Congratulations! Keep us updated on your progress. Have a great time in Cornwall. We're just back from a long weekend which was fab. 

Keme - we're so close in our treatment. Today is supposed to be my last day on the primulot but have managed to loose my pills!!!! I'm blaming the sniffing! We've been away in Cornwall and managed to either leave the pills in one of the hotels we stayed in or they fell out my bag. I don't know if it's a bad thing to stop taking them 2 days but as we only got back late last night I figured it's too late to do anything. 

Barbwill - I feel so bad that I've been away during the most vital part of your treatment and we were supposed to be meeting up. I'm so glad that everything is going to plan so far and I hope and pray that the dreaded OHSS stays away. I hope your DH is ok after the shock of the news about his sperm count but as you say thank goodness for ICSI. I was thinking of you lots while I was away wondering how things were going. I was thinking that the EC would have happened yesterday but the ACU are on the ball with their monitoring of you. This is so very reassuring for the rest of us about to start treatment especially for the first time with the ACU. Will be looking out for an update from you....

SC - are you still downregging? Hope everything is going ok?

Tillytoots - how did the injecting go last night? Hope you rewarded yourself? Don't worry about putting on weight - we really have no control over our hormones while doing IVF. Glad to hear the dilapan went smoothly.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Glitter - Happy Birthday for yesterday.

I'm back from my holidays now so will be around a lot more. It's so hard to keep up to date on this board if you're away from it for a few days as so much is happening. Our friends from Australia are still with us so off shopping to Harvey Nicks today then Hampton Court tomorrow. I'm doing ok with my downregging apart from loosing my primulot pills...doh! I'm expecting AF to arrive around Friday so imagine I might start injecting beginning of next week. I wasn't sure if stopping the primulot early might bring AF early, an ideas??

Take care everyone.
Lots of love
Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tizz .... I am so sorry, the pain of a BFN is so hard to cope with ... all the disappointment and the frustration .... take care of yourself and I hope that at the consultation they will be able to give you a positive outlook on the future. For most of us it doesn't work first time unfortunately ... but most people do succeed eventually.

Till, I am glad your dilapan went smoothly and I hope that your first stimming inj also went smoothly last night. Best of luck with stimming, I find that phase the nicest !

Glitt, happy birthday !!!!

Spring, how is your 2ww going ?

McBoo, welcome back ! I hope you enjoyed your hols ! About the primolut, I would definitely let the clinic know about it if you haven't already done so. It might well not matter but they should be informed. I have no idea if that will interfere with your AF, the clinic will know. Don't worry about meeting up, I've been very busy acting as a tourist guide for my parents during my stimming and couldn't have met up really! Hopefully soon! 

My news are that all 12 embies divided and most of them are top or near top quality so it's very likely that ET will be on day 5 on Saturday but we'll know for certain only tomorrow.  No sign of OHSS yet, this is very promising and I start to feel relaxed about it ! The clexane injection went well last night, not too painful. I am so hopeful now ...


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Tizz, i'm sorry about ur BFN, i've sent u a pm.

Welcome back macboo, i'm sure u had a fabulous time. I wish DH can stick to not drinking, i caught him with a can last night. u need 2 tell one of the nurses about the primulot tablet, i'm not sure if not finishing the dose would affect AF though.

Barbwill, I'm so happy for ur embies being top quality. Thank God ur clexane injection went well last night.

Tillytoots, i don't think now would be a good time to lose weight, maybe before the tx not right in the middle, u need 2 start treating ur body as if u r pregnant. Before the tx i went on a Cambridge diet and lost a lot of weight all gained from being married. My appt is next monday so wait for that feedback cos I know u're so eager to hear what he has to say.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Tizz - i am so sorry for the BFN!!!  I hope you and DH are ok, it is such a difficult time.  Perhaps once you have had your de-brief at the clinic, you will be in a position to think positively about the future.  Sending you lots of big hugs xxxx

Barb - That is great news on the embies...am keeping everything crossed that you have two top grade Blasts put back in on Sat xxx

Toki - 6 weeks  My goodness, i would be in danger of causing some serious harm if mine was to stay that long!!!  You are an  !!!

Macboo - nice to hear from you, sounds like you have had a lovely long weekend away. I would contact the clinic re the primulot if you haven't already and see what they say.  DP and I haven't really talked about counselling...i would like to think that we may get through this ourselves, but an option if not.

Keme -  Sounds like you had a fab hol, thanks for bringing the sunshine back!

S-C think today is the start of Stimms for you...i hope it goes well.

Tilly -  I am definitely with Mac on the weight thing, don't worry too much about it.  I hope the Inj went well, I shall PM you xxx

Glitter - Massive Happy Birthday for yesterday....just think where you will be this time next year!!

Spring - You ok?  How is the 2WW going?

Kabby, Trix, Rooz - i hope you are all well.

Lots of love to anyone i have missed.

I am fine, in fact a lot better.  Dr R called me back yesterday...and feel a lot more in control of the next cycle.!!!! Plus have spent two days at my parents, with my new nephew...so feel on top of the world.

Xxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies Hope you are all well. 

I am stuck in the office at the moment - JOY!!!! 
I started injecting again last night, Decided against DH trying to chase me around the bedroom with the needle   . No pain with the Emal magic cream, it was fine. In for scan on Friday to see how its going. 

Tizz, I am so sorry that it was a no for you this time. I am sending you big hugs and sending you lots of positive wishes to keep strong. xxx

Macboo/ Claire - hope you are well, hope you have a great day in Harvey N's and Hampton Court, what great weather to go out in. 

Barbwill - wishing you loads of luck with the embies. Let us know when you go in. Wishing you lots and lots of    

Tokii - I think being married makes me fat.   I was never like this before! 
I really truly wish you all the best of luck with your appointment, I am thinking of you and hope you get the answers you need in preparation for the next time. I think it is important for them to tell you as much as they can to help you with the next time. I take a genuine interest as I know how disapointing it is when any of us has to go through this from personal experience. 

Hello to all you ladies out there, wishing you all the best at your stages. 
Big Hugs
TT XX


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi all,
thanks for all the birthday messages.  I managed to eat a bit last night - good old DH bravely managed to stuff down the remainders of mine along with all of his meal - the things he has to go through!!!!!!!!!
Tilly - I was put on a low Gi diet before all the TX started as the consultant said I was at a real danger of diabetes.  I know enough of the injections now to know I don't want to do all that throughout the rest of my life!!
Anyway, I am now pretty much the same weight as when we got married 7 yrs ago  and it was a case of too many carbs for me.  I've cut them down and had had low Gi bread / ryvita and lost 2.5 stone since mid Jan this year - my BMI has gone from 33 to 28 now.  I have rubbish willpower too!!


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is OK and still enjoying sunshine. I stupidly thought I was immune after a week in Spain & have burnt my arms this afternoon! 

Tizz – gutted for you. Take it easy   

Tokii – you are a complete saint!  A break is definitely in order, you need to look after yourself before you can look after everyone else especially before you start in September. Will you be doing much touristy stuff? I always find that the hidden benefit of having guests is the fact you get to be a tourist in your own city!

TT – Although I have been a weight watchers member (worked brilliantly well, but only for as long as I went to & stayed at the meetings) I usually find that just changing one thing helps me in the losing weight department; like not drinking as many sugary drinks, or cutting out biscuits. It doesn’t feel too drastic, is easier to manage and I tend to feel less inclined to overindulge with everything else. Hope that makes sense?   Does DH not enjoy chasing you around the room with a needle?   was lol at the image! 

Claire – I blame the sniffing for an awful lot at the moment! I am a complete mushy mess; I tried to buy DH an anniversary card today. Please note the try. I ended up with tears rolling down my cheeks and left the shop v embarrassed.   Oh well, I’ll have to invent another excuse to go shopping without him! I think the primulot ending early may affect af, but I’m sure ACU will tell you more. I was reckoning on af arriving around Friday too, so maybe we’ll be at ACU at the same time.

Barb –   woo hoo! Good to hear things are going so well … and no signs of OHSS. Best of luck with ET.

LMG – success at last! Well done you. Good to hear you’re having a good time; hope you’re getting lots of cuddles from your nephew.  

Glitter – 2 ½ stone OMG that’s amazing! Well done. I assume you cut out other carbs & didn’t just change your bread? I’m a complete carb monster!  Was lol at your brave  DH; mine suffers like that from time to time.

SC – hopefully last day of d/reg for you. Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Spring – hope the 2ww is going well & you are popping in from time to time to have a quick read!

I've just found out that I'm actually going to have to do some work next week - in the summer holidays! Outrageous if you ask me   DH won't like it much though - I'm going to have to work on his birthday. Guess I'll just have to figure out a way to make it up to him   


Love to all,   

Emx


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Keme,
I had to cut down the amount of pasta and rice that I ate too.  Bit of a bummer as I adore pasta but the amount I'm allowed is paltry so can't be bothered with it.  I have spinach or green beens with bolognese these days.  The other thing is that if I have alcohol (obviously out now anyway) I can't have carbs. Hmm, bread or red wine - I'm sure you can guess what won there!!  I've also got really addicted to the soya & linseed bread - its lovely!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Just a quick update from me. Day 3 for the embies and 10 out of 12 are in the right stage of development so it is basically almost certainly going to be blasts on day 5, ie Sat. DH and I feel very lucky with the embies! Dr Ranieri had told me that they would try to get the head of the clinic to do my ET because I have such a tricky cervix and the embryologist is going to see if it's possible but it might not be possible since it's the weekend and it's not Dr S turn. Not too worried about this though. 
Now, sorry to go personal but ... I am sooo constipated !!!!! I have tried to eat all the right things but it doesn't help much. Do you know if I am allowed to take a laxative whilst taking the progesterone rectally ?


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Glitter I can't believe you said you had rubbish will power! A choice between red wine OR bread; how do you do it?    

Barb what an amzing crop of embies you have. Sorry I can't help on the medical advice - is there a friendly pharmacist you can ask? Hope you feel better soon.

Emx


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Barb,
I know exactly how you feel but I haven't taken any medication for anything at all throughout the treatment as I didn't want to risk anything.  Have you tried natural things like prunes?  Some people hate them - I must be weird as I like them!!
If anything ring up the clinic and ask their opinion.  You're so far down the road now, you don't want to be taking any chances.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Glitter - That is amazing weight loss, I am really impressed - my will power is so dreadful. I love my food. I have just bought a GI book, and also believe it or not got the weight watchers one too, so am going to have a look at both. I don't like the injections either, but am very grateful for magic cream, you don't feel anything. Soya and Linseed bread - I actually like the sound of that. 

Keme - Hope your arms are ok. I burnt my head the other day, had the roof off and thought I would make the most of the sun, even though I had the heater on. I now have a slightly pink head and white chin! Attractive! DH is eager to prick me with the needle, but I am so not having any of it!!

Barbwill - Try taking flaxseed oil, or natural flaxseed or prunes as Keme advises, just not too many or you might end up playing hug the toilet. Really wishing you all the very best for Saturday, sending you lots of positive thoughts.   

LMG - How are you? thank you for your text honey - hope you had a great time with the family xx

Lots of hugs to everyone else. I am now off to demolish a salad - mmmmm lovely! what JOY!!! And looking at a great bottle of red wine, which I am drooling at, but won't touch. 
Have a great day ladies. 

Big hugs to everyone 
xxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I hope you are all well.

Barb, i was heavily constipated before the EC last time, i drank a small glass of prune juice at night (thinking it would help things in the AM which it did not) and then another two the next morning.  Boy did i regret that as i ended up on the loo for the rest of the morning.  I would recommended trying small doses of it.  I remember that i too was taking the pessary rectally at one point thought i was worried that it had not stayed, so Dr R told me to take it vaginally.  I would recommend you perhaps speak to the clinic...but some of the nurses were really unsympathetic about the constipation!  Good luck!...oh also, drink lots of water and some milk!!

Glitter - Wow that is great weight loss...i do not think i have the stamina for that at all.  Tilly, i agree with you that it is being in a relationship that makes you put it on.  Before i met DP, i was two stone lighter....dream dream dream!!!  Then suddenly i started eating man size portions and lots of meat (was veggie before i met him).  Still, i am going to try and switch me diet so that i cut out red meat and try and eat a lot more veg....TRY being the operative word!!

Keme - sorry about you having to do some work next week.  I have actually pulled a sickie this whole week and come to London to spend some time with my family!! Naughty i know, but def given me the therapy i needed!!!

How are the rest of you?  This is just a quick one as i am on my bro's computer.

One question, Have any of you been tested for Natural Killer Cells at ACU...or know anything about it

Thanks
LMG
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

I definitely put on the weight after meeting DH!  He is quite slim and atheletic and can eat HUGE amounts of any food and not put an ounce on.  He used to put away a pack of 10 doughnuts as a mid-afternoon snack!!  My problem was more eating portions which were too big rather than what I actually ate.  I was eating a lot more salads before but I can't stand the stuff anywhere near me right now!!


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all!

Just been trying to read all the news and catch up so apologies in advance if I have missed anyone!

Tizz - have sent you a note but thanks again for your good wishes today, hope you are getting through ok at the moment.

Keme and Macboo - welcome back!  I am a bit ahead of both of you on the cycle I think, as I start stimms tomorrow (more on that later!) - hope you are both ok?!

Barb - what brilliant brilliant news about your embies!  I am sending them all   so they keep growing nicely for you and then you will have lots for the freezer too - not that you will need them as I have such a good feeling about this for you!  Hope you are ok and resting up for these few days?

Spring - thinking of you and wondering when your test day is?  Hope you are ok!

LMG - congratulations on auntdom!   I am so excited about my niece/nephew arriving in the next few weeks too.  Any tips on the best present to get?!  Glad you are feeling better about everything too... have you spoken to UCH now?  Re the NK Cells - I wanted to look into this because of my immune problems (M.E.) but UCH felt it was not relevant as I have never miscarried (they would have run the tests if I wanted them but they didnt recommend them).  I actually got a 2nd opinion from Lister on this and possible thyroid issues as they take a more holistic approach to fertility - and they said the same thing - to focus first on egg/embryo quality as it was going to be 95% of the reason to get pregnant.  However the consultant there did give me a list of more basic immune tests I should have - let me know if you are interested to know more (you may already have had them?) - as if there was an issue with these tests then this might indicate it would be worth finding out more about NK cells.  However, having said that, I am going to be on steroids for this cycle as a measure in case there is a problem... and UCH would have done that (plus clexane and aspirin too) so it might be worth asking if you are keen?  (I also found it useful to work out what I would do if I did find I had raised activity on the NK cells eg would I go for experimental treatment - when I realised I wouldnt then the steroids would be the treatment anyway).  PM me if you want more info but hope this helps!

Glitter - sorry to miss your birthday, but belated happy birthday wishes from me too!

Tilly - glad to hear the dilapan went well... and you are well and truly on your way!  You are very brave to be doing the injections yourself!

Hi to Tokii, Trix, Kabby and Rooz - and everyone else!  Hope you are all well and planning a lovely weekend to make the most of the sunshine!

Quick update on my news - was at Homerton Hospital today and officially start stimming tomorrow - yayy!  Had a bit of a shock though - not only do they keep down-regging me for a while (madness considering my slow ovaries) but also I am on so much Menopur (6 vials) that it has to be given in two injections... so I will be doing 3 injections per night!   

I met a new consultant there who was good but I am still a bit worried about 2 things so I hope you dont mind me asking your thoughts... first of all I am on a lower dose of steroids (10mg) than UCH or Lister suggested (standard is 20mg I think) - because I havent miscarried they are not going to put me on full dose.  This is good in some ways as they are not nice drugs (are any of them?!) but I am worrying that the lower dose might not work.  

My second worry is that she put in a catheter to see if ET would be ok - and because she got it in ok she said I dont need dilation this time (that the effects last up to 6 months) - however UCH and Lister were both going to do this again, and I got 3 hours of bad AF-like cramps after she did it.  Surely this isnt going to be good?  I hate to keep pestering them but I am not sure whether I should worry about this or not - I vary from thinking that if it is meant to happen this time then it will, to thinking I should make sure that everything is done perfectly! - I cant work out if the HH approach is just a different one or whether it is cheaper/NHS and therefore not as comprehensive.  Sorry for the long post on this but any advice very gratefully received!

The really lovely thing however was that I met a FF there from our very tiny Homerton thread (4 people!) so I think I have found another cycle buddy too (Keme and macboo!)

Thanks for all your help... and getting to the end of this long message! 
Take care

SCXX


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

PS My brain isnt working - after that long post I still forgot something! 

Barb, I meant to say - not sure if you are planning acupuncture pre and post ET but I find that and reflexology to really help with any digestion issues, it is the only thing that works for me when on those flipping Cyclogest!

SCXX


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

S-C my GP once said something very eloquent to me "there is no point under-medicating" - I think she is right, if you are going to medicate then it needs to be the right levels, so I dont understand HH's rationale of giving you a sub-standard steroidal dose if they've agreed to the steroids in the first place.

Re the dilopan, could you ask them for it for piece of mind, and if they say no could you consider getting it done at ACU?  In this case, it may be a only if needed/expense spared situation 

Barb, fab news on the embies - re the constipation, I took half a tin of prunes and ended up loo-hugging, so I really recommend slowly does it whichever natural remedy you take.  It;s kind of a back-log situation  

Glitter b'ted happy birthday.

Hi to everyone, sorry this is brief.

T x


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Guys

S-C, it's a difficult thing when you move to another clinic and they do things differently. I'd go with your gut feeling and perhaps insist on the extra steroids and dilation. As Tizzy suggests perhaps ask the ACU to do the dilation. Glad to hear you've found another cycle buddy at your clinic. Hope the stimming is going ok?

Barbwill - so glad to hear everything is going to plan with a great crop of embies. It's good that you didn't even mention OHSS on your last post. 

With regard to reflexology - a friend of mine is training in reflexology and was using me as a case study but her teacher told her to stop treating me during DR and stimming as reflexology re-balances your body back to your natural state and works against all the drugs that we take.

Thanks for all your advice regarding the lost primulot pills but guess what, when I unpacked I found them! I've only missed 3 pills so don't feel too worried but will mention this to the nurses next time I speak to them. I finished taking them on Wednesday so now waiting for AF. If AF arrives at the weekend, is it ok to call the emergency mobile to let the nurses know or should I just wait until Monday.

With regard to marriage and weight gain I think there is definitely a correlation. I was eating the same portion size as my DH but as he's  6 foot and I'm 5'1  I wondered why I putting on so much weight. I have found that I've put on weight over the last week or so but not sure if this is due to D/R or having friends staying with us and eating out every night. Last night we went to the Groucho Grill in Piccadilly, yum! Our friends have left now so have a few days on our own until my Mum arrives from Scotland on Wednesday. Staying in Central London we are always non stop with visitors over the summer while nobody seems to come over winter - I wonder why?? It's a good think that I stopped working at the beginning of July - don't know how I coped working with all these vistors before!

Since it's a lovely day, I'm off to sit in St James Park for a  couple of hours then out with some friends from my old work. It's so boring not to drink these days. I might treat myself to a glass of bubbly though....

Love to everyone

Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone!

S-C it is very very difficult to have doubts about the choices of one's clinic. My feeling is that you have to make a choice now about staying with HH and having this go on the NHS, or quitting and going somewhere else. My experience is that clinics do follow their own experience and don't modify their protocols significantly based on a patient telling them otherwise. They must have a valid reason to think that that dose of steroids is best for you, even if other clinics disagree with them and give different doses. In the US, for instance, low dose steroids are given instead of higher doses. About the cervix, again clinics have different opinions about the need to do this. About the drugs protocol, they have optimised their own and it is correct that they stick to what they have found for themselves to be best and what they are used to and therefore can manage best. The cost effectiveness might be a factor that your clinic considers. Some clinics consider important to maintain the cost of treatment down for patients and cut back on what has not be proven to be of significant help.
My previous clinic was very good but was definitely focussing on the big things that influence the outcome. In this way they still get a very good success rate but at a much lower cost for all their self-funded patients. Their approach works for many people but it was just not suitable for me, both physically and psychologically. 
In the end I think that you are right and if it has to work it will work but you have to judge how confident you feel with them.

McBoo, enjoy your time in the park today ! It's such a lovely day ! About the AF in the weekend, they want to see you on day 3 of your cycle so if you get in on the Sunday you can still call on the Monday, but if you get it on Sat I'd call the normal number if it's in the morning and if nobody answers then I would call the emergency one.    

LMG, I haven't tested for NK cells at ACU, they have not suggested it. I was glad that didn't because I wouldn't have done it anyway as my opinion is that the treatments are really a step too far and wouldn't be prepared to do them. This is a very personal opinion of course and everyone should follow their own instinct.

Embryologist called again this morning and it is now slightly more likely that ET will be on Sunday but I'll know for certain only tomorrow. I haven't understood the technical details they gave me but I love the fact that they give so much info!!  Apparently Dr S will do my ET which I am really impressed about as he's the head of the clinic and not on duty this weekend !! This clinic is expensive but what a level of service girls ! About me, I think I must have some liquid in my abdomen (I remember the feeling from last year) but I do feel well so I just hope that a bit of liquid around is just in the norm and not a show-stopper. I am not worried, enjoying the lovely sunshine and waiting for my parents in law to arrive at our home where we and my parents are preparing a lovely meal for everyone ! Savoury pumpkin pie, risotto with cep mushrooms, salad from my veg patch, cheeses, and apple pie with blackberry sauce (picked the blackberries yesterday during a walk) !!! Bliss !!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone, hope you are well. 

Barbwill - I saw your message and now I want pumpkin pie and risotto!!! yum, save some for me  . Keeping finger crossed for you Sunday.    Make sure you take it easy, and I am sending you lots of positive wishes. 

S-C - Hope you are feeling a bit better about the clinics. All of them seem to work in different ways. Have you had a chat with them about your concerns? I am sure you are in capable hands, but I know that if you are used to one way, it always raises questions if another clinic goes via another method. I would have a chat with them. I wish you all the best. Let us know how you get on xx

Macboo - How are you? Hope you are well. You had the same idea as me today, just I didn't get to Hyde Park, all good intentions though. Hope you had a great time. 

Tizz - How are you? hope all is well. 

LMG - How was the trip with the family? 

Glitter - how are you doing? 

Roozie, Keme, Tokii - how are things with you? Hope you are enjoying the great weather. 

Last night the 'emotional madwoman syndrome' hit me, and I was crying at absolutely anything, including CSI! What is that about?!!! Really felt quite low, but I know it is the drugs and not me, usually I am so very positive, but last night I felt T&E
I felt a little out of sorts after the dilapan for some reason more so yesterday and the antibiotics weren't as effective apparently as I spent the day hugging the toilet (too much flaxseed - be careful girls) so I have now been given a new course of antibiotics, so hopefully will feel a bit better. 

Got a call this evening to say that after blood test, that I am over 1000 so this means my follies are slightly over responding, so I have been told to reduce vials, it is good they are so helpful and keep an eye on us. 
Right, I am now off to have some food, Barbwill you made me hungry again! Am back in for scan Monday, so if any of you are there, say hello, still waiting to meet any of you. 
All the best
TT xx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Tizz – good to see you! Hope you're being kind to yourself.   

TT – hope you’re feeling a bit better. My DH thinks I’m really odd, but when I’m feeling T&E I actually enjoy a good cry – I make him join me watching weepy movies & then demand a big hug! There’s a good chance I’ll be in for a scan on Monday, so I’ll keep an eye out. 

SC – stimming today   yet another step closer. Have you a chance to tell the people at Homerton that you had cramps after the catheter? Do they do dilation for other people? If they don’t do it at all then maybe it’s worth asking ACU if they’d help out. If you have built your trust in one clinic and their way of doing things it must be so hard to do things differently; hopefully having a cycle buddy at the same clinic will help. 

Claire – hope St James Park was as beautiful as it was round our way today & you enjoyed that glass of bubbly!

Barb – that meal sounds gorgeous!

Tokii – hope you’re managing some time out.

LMG – sorry don’t know anything about NK Cells; I hope you find the information you’re after.

Had a sudden panic today when I realised that although I’d spent hours phoning round to get quotes for the drugs, I hadn’t actually organised anything and that I will need them next week!   Hopefully it’s all sorted now and they should be arriving tomorrow morning. The lovely lady on the phone did warn me that the couriers like to finish early on Saturdays, so there’s a good chance they’ll start early too. As long as they don’t get too scared off by the mad woman in her dressing gown, we should be OK!   

Hope you’ve all had a good week – it’s the weekend   

Love to all,
Emx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Till, was that the blood test on day 3 ? Mine was also above 1000 then so you might get a lot of lovely eggs !!!!

Keme, I got my drugs from Ali's pharmacy, I ordered them on Fri afternoon and they were at my door at 9am on the following Tuesday so very very quick ! And they arrived when they said they would, very impressive.

Day 5 today, the embryologist just called to say that out of the 12, 9 are in the stage where they will turn to blastocysts tomorrow so ET will be tomorrow morning. I asked whether the fact that they are turning to blasto on day 6 lowers the chances of success and she said not at all, generally they can turn to blasto on day 5 or 6 and it makes no difference whatsoever. Hurray !! We're nearly there !


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Again I go away for a few days and the thread goes mad.

Barbwill - 9 blasts, that's fantastic news  , sending you lots of good thoughts for ET tomorrow    .
Re the constipation - I find a bowl of sultana bran, mixed with high fibre bran and some fresh strawberries every morning works a treat. When all else fails......prunes. 

Tilly - Not great that you've been ill with the drugs - they do make us a bit T & E. Great excuse for a good sob. Sounds like you're responding well, hope you feel better soon. I can't wait 'til 1st to meet everyone.

McBoo - Had the same probs as you re post marriage weight gain. Haven't suceeded in losing much in the last 10 years. It's better now as DH eats a full lunch at work, so I get to cook for myself at lunch time and we just eat fruit at night. Have fun in the sun with your Mum next week.

S-C Good luck with your stimming & next cycle. Here's to lots of lovely follies    

LMG - Sorry know nothing about Natural Killer Cells - you could do 'Ask the Nurse or Doctor" on one of the other threads.

Tokii - hope you're not being run ragged by your MIL. Get some rest in too and look after yourself. You deserve it.

Hi to Keme, Tizzy, Roozie and everyone else.

I seem to be very fat considering I'm just 5+ weeks. Will try to walk more next week as my activity levels have plumeted due to DH freaking out every time I try to do something! He's so protective and excited about scan on Tues. I'll be in ACU at 11.30 on Tuesday - anyone else due in there?

Have a great weekend all of you and enjoy this lovely weather.

Trix X


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Morning everyone - its busy for Saturday morning! - you can tell none of us are getting hangovers anymore! 

Thanks to everyone for your sound advice and feedback - Tizz, Macboo, Barb, TT, Keme and Trix, its great to know that you're all there to check things out with!  I am going to try to get hold of my  usual consultant at HH on Monday,  he's hard to track down.... but I went through my file and found a note he wrote for me back in April that clearly states 10mg of steroids to be taken twice a day - so I think that the doctor who wrote the prescription last week misread it!  Also I will talk to him about the dilation, he really listens so I think I will be reassured if I can talk to him... I will try and press for the dilapan and if I dont get anywhere then will follow your advice and see if UCH will do it for me.  If that doesnt work then I will stop worrying about it as the anxiety wont help!  (I am actually using a Natal Hypnotherapy CD at the mo which is quite good at helping stay relaxed even during tricky clinic appts!)  We started  stimms last night too, DH struggled a bit with 3 injections (me too! ) but we got there in the end and I think we will get quicker as we get back into practice!

Tizz, hope you are doing ok and are doing something lovely with your DH this weekend?  Your GPs quote was really helpful as it confirmed I wasnt going crazy!
Macboo, hope you had a lovely night with your friends and that cheeky glass of bubbly! (BTW re the reflexology - its perfectly safe and supportive as long as they are experienced in IVF cycles and dont work on your hormone system at all during the process but just work on other areas eg digestion/lymphatic/spine etc... my acupuncturist also suggested I continue it as its complementary to acu and relaxing too, which made me happy!)
Barb, your plans sounded great - hope it was a great night with your family over that lovely dinner!  You have lots to celebrate too with so many lovely blasts!  Lots of luck for tomorrow...  there are so many good stories on this thread about 6-day blasts!  
TT, I know what you mean about crying at random things (mine was Eastenders last week and DH also thinks I am crazy!)  Like Keme though I think its good to get all your emotions out there when you need to, as there are so many hormones around!  What fab news about your E2 levels, and that UCH are monitoring you so well... I am sure that means they will pace you nicely and you will get lots of lovely eggs!   Keep drinking all that water!
Keme, hope the drugs arrived without any scares for the courier (you made me giggle! ) - great you will be starting next week... have a great weekend!
Trix, great to hear from you, welcome back!  Good luck for the scan on Tuesday  - how exciting!  If you are feeling big quite quickly then maybe you will find you have twinnies too?!  
Spring, how are you? Wondering how your 2ww is going? 

Hi to Tokii, LMG, Rooz, Kabby, Glitter, Lucky MT and everyone else, hope you all have a lovely weekend...  

SCXX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone hope you are well.

Barbwill - Wow, 9 out of 12 is excellent!! I bet you are so excited now, you are nearly there. I am sending you lots of positive wishes for tomorrow - will be thinking of you, how exciting. Let us know how you get on big hugsxxx      .
Yes that was day 3 for me, you had the same too? feeling positive and looking forward to lots of eggs   . 

Keme - It's good to know it is not just me who wants to have a good cry somethimes. I find it quite funny to think that these drugs can do this to us all. Looking forward to having them totally out of my system. 
I will be in for 9am scan and BT, so if you are around will definitely say hi. 

Trix - Hi, Good luck for your scan on Tuesday. I am in Monday but really looking forward to meeting everyone on 1st Sept too. Sounds like your DH is being naturally protective bless him. Fingers crossed all goes well and let us know how you get on. big hugs xx

S-C - Really pleased you have a plan of action re the dilation, I know it must feel rather unsettling when you know what you would like and they are advising you otherwise. Keep at them and let us know how you get on. Hope the injections are not too painful. You are close to me as I started on Tuesday. I agree, it is good to have one another to chat to on the site, this has really helped this time. What is the CD you have? sounds good. I have been taking natural homeopathic camomile which is safe at any stage and is really relaxing. 

I am working this weekend, we were supposed to go to Cowes, then we decided that because I have so much work on, that maybe it was a good idea to stay here. I am in the middle of a big contract which has a deadline at the end of the ET week. So I decided if I work hard to get everything prepared prior to the deadline date, I can free myself up for the EC/ET and relax. There is one very important meeting that is scheduled to take place during the ET time, so I am going to have to take a sickie which I haven't done in years. I know it is going to cause problems me not being there, but I have to focus on what is a priority for me and I don't mind working hard now. If I work hard now then I know I can free myself up for the most important parts during EC and ET week, I am going to take it mega easy and work from home where possible during the crucial periods. 

Have a great weekend, enjoy the sun everyone. 

TT xxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
What a   fabulous sunny day it is! DH is now off to Wenworth to watch golf with a friend, as I told him not to stay in with me whilst I work, he might as well make the most of it and enjoy the sunshine. 

I have been doing injections now since Tuesday, and on Monday evening after my last sniff of Suprefact, I ran out, so on Tuesday morning, I was in the clinic at 11ish, and told them that I had ran out. I took my first sniff of the day at 11.30 on the tuesday, so missed the 7am sniff. 

Yesterday I had strange ovary pains, which I am sure is normal from what I remember before, however this morning I had the same symptoms like the discharge you get when you ovulate (Sorry TMI). I haven't had this before. I called the clinic and they said that I should not be ovulating due to the drugs, but I do know my body and it really feels like I am. I did not have this before, I only had a few twinges before. I am in tomorrow morning at 9am, so will see what the scan & BT says. 
Has anyone else experienced this? 

TT xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi tilly, sounds normal to me.  You will get a discharge and will probably be investing in panty liners for a bit to come!!  Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Glitter 
Thank you. I just never had this before. 
Hope you are well and having a good day. Look after bump
xxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Tilly!

Thanks for your message I think you summed up how I am feeling about HH perfectly!  Sorry you have to be working on such a lovely weekend but it sounds like a good plan - I am also doing a couple of hours work this afternoon for the same reasons - think its a really good idea to get the pressure off before the time when we really want to relax!  How are your injections going? I am finding 3 really difficult... I am covered in bruises already and really need to get some arnica tomorrow as I cant work out where to put the needles now!

Thanks for the tip re camomile too, will try it.  If you google Natal Hypnotherapy you will find their CDs, they do a big range and I bought 2 on recommendation of other FFs... but would only say that the IVF companion is particularly worth it as it repeats their TTC version but has more on it!  I am hopeless at doing regular relaxation/hypno unless I have new exercises to try, so this is good for a while but will then need to try something else.  (The Gill Edwards books are good too - as recommended by Emilia!)  Hope your scan goes well tomorrow, let us know - hopefully it will also help reassure you that everything is going ok - and that its just the effects of the drugs making you feel like you are ovulating, (I think they are very different for me this time around too).  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all enjoying the sun... and especially to Barb, hope it all went smoothly today! 

SCXX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi S-C
I think we are totally mad working! But I really sympathise with you too. I am on a roll at the moment, I have done so much, feeling really good now. I will get back on later tonight when time zones are inline with the other things I need to do. Now I am actually going to be whirlwind Mary Poppins and tidy up a bit.
You poor thing, have you tried the arnica homeopathic melt on the tounge tabs too? I think a combination of them will work. I love this EMLA cream although I keep wanting to call it ELMLEA - but I know that is a cream you put on fruit and in cooking  
My gosh....sorry just been watching the Sarah Jessica Parker Covet advert - she looks very scarey!!

Thanks for the good advise I am going to get the IVF hypnotherapy one and the Gill Edwards book - anything to help I say. 
I am glad it is not just me that feels it is different sometimes. I thought there was something wrong as just never had this this time around. Let's hope it's positive news for all of us this time around. 
Have a great afternoon, don't work too hard and looking forward to catching up soon. 
xx Claudie (TT)


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey TT yep we are clearly crazy but put it down to the hyperness we get from the Menopur!  You need to get some rest after your work and your Mary Poppins stint I reckon! 

What is the Emla cream (you mentioned it before but wasnt sure what it was!) and also where did you get those arnica tablets... am going to get them tomorrow!  It will help DH too as the poor boy is horrified at the bruises and is stressing about putting so many drugs into me... the rest of the family are worrying about it too which is lovely of them but makes you realise just how much we get used to all this and think its quite "normal" now!

Anyway having survived another Superfood drink this afternoon (def the most revolting thing known to womankind and only bearable when followed by a yummy mango smoothie!) am gonna go get my Whey to Go - at least I can pretend I am choosing to drink a chocolate milkshake!

Hope you get the rest of all your work done tonight so you can put your feet up soon... you certainly deserve it.  Lots of   again for good news tomorrow!

SCXX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi S-C

Hope you are not working anymore now either. You will be pleased to know I am now sat down relaxing and my Mary Poppins stint has now faded thankfully. Quite impressed I have managed to do a fair bit today, roll on Menopur!

It's so funny how we do get used to it, DH always gives me a big hug and says he is so sorry I have to keep doing this. I am just used to it, but at the moment am not bruising thankfully, mind you with all your injections I can see why it must be harder for you. Try the tablets too, they are Weleda Arnica Homeopathic tablets in a brown bottle with red and white logo's. I have attached a link for you. They are superb. Also do you have the cream or the gel? the gel I have heard is better although I have not tried it. 
Re the tablets you can get these from elixirhealth.co.uk http://www.elixirhealth.co.uk/asps/ShowDetails.asp?id=674

Hey, the superfood, is that the cat grass stuff? You juice it and it is apparently full of vitamins and bright green. It tastes foul but rather sweet from memory. Mango smoothy is a great follow on. 
What's the Whey to go? Protein powder? Is it any good for ivf conception? Where can I get some - I will try anything to get myself on the way to having a baby! I was on Herbalife over a year ago, which really does work, but because there is a high level of soya in it, I was advised that soya whilst good you should not have just before ovulation. So I stopped it totally. Something medically apparently to do with the fertilisation process. Not that it would make a difference I suppose with ICSI, but just like to be prepared.

Have a relaxing evening, and look after yourself. What's your next stage? 
Claudie
xx

/links


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Tilly!  

Am gonna get that arnica today.  My next step is a call to HH today to try to sort out all those questions again, and then a scan on Wednesday (they are doing it early cos of slow response issues and the extreme levels of Menopur!)  Good luck with yours today!  

Superfood - is a dark green powder of spirulina and lots of other goodies full of protein and iron etc.  You can mix it with pomegreat the pomegranate juice for an afternoon energy boost - dont take in the evening!  And drink something else straightaway, its the only way to make it bearable! You can get it from Herbs Hands Healing on 0845 345 3727 it costs around £30.

Whey to Go - is a protein powder you mix with milk and it comes in different flavours.  You take it from 4 weeks before ET and then keep going... its really quite drinkable in chocolate!  Its made by Solgar, I get it from the Nutricentre on 020 7637 8436.  

Both are brilliant "egg food" and support the womb lining... and both companies deliver quickly if you want an extra boost for the next few weeks... they were recommended by Zita West's nutritionist as part of the nutrition programme she put together for me!  I find it reassuring to know its all helping those eggs grow! 

Hi to everyone else this morning!

SCXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Till, thank you v much for your PM! About the ovulation discharge, it is perfectly normal to have it during stimming, I've had it both times. 

ET done and two blasts on board. There was an upset as in the end of the 9 that started the process for becoming blasts, only 3 made it. One was good quality, one had good placenta cells and slightly worse foetal cells, and the third one was poor. What a change in one day ! I am not sure whether it is normal for embies to degrade in this way just before getting to blasts or whether the fact that our embies struggle to become blasts finally explains why we can't conceive and have had 4 BFN from FETs before. 
The good news are that ET itself was perfectly smooth, thanks to the cervix dilation+dilapan and the magical hands of Dr S and the Dr who did the scan. I am so happy with this clinic they have really done everything they could to help us. I am not sure how hopeful I can be with two blastos, one good but not excellent and one less than good, and considering the sudden worsening. I oscillate between thinking that I've been lucky to get 2 blastos transferred smoothly and thinking that all our embies just can't make it passed the first week. 
Testing day is 16 days after ET even for a day 6 transfer (!!!!!!). for those of you who got a BFP after a day 6 transfer, when did you see the first + test ? Did you wait until official testing day ? I would like to be able to wait but I know that the temptation will be so strong ....
Thanks girls for your support, you made this journey much easier for me. Big hug.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Barb

Great news on your transfer - I had 2 day 5's transferred and remember clearly being really confused by the gradings the embryologist talks you through, we had 1 good grade and 1 slightly worse - if you look thorugh my past posts you might find exactly which they were.  It is disheartning when you have a lot of embryo's and end up with so few at the end, we were lucky at got 6 good frosties so 8 out of 14 embies made it through.  You can be fairly hopeful with a blast transfer and ACU have a fantastic track record with them.  

For info - my test day was 16 days post transfer but both Emilia and I tested at Day 10 and got positives.  This is 14 days post collection and when you would miss your period - however as a word of caution I didn't trust the result until the blood test from the clinic and plus you could test negative and few days later positive so its up to you!!

TT- I took Spiurlina as well to help my eggies - and got 19 so I swear it works.

Hello all of you - hope everyone is well and enjoying the final arrival of summer

Love Kxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Barb, congratulations on your ET and 2 lovely blasts on board!     I can completely understand that you arent feeling as high as you might have been had all your embies got that far - but like Kabby says there are so many great stories about blastocyst successes at UCH, I am sure you will be our next one!  (A friend of mine had two low grade day 3 embies put back in and now has a lovely daughter, so the fact yours are happily at blast stage is brilliant and means you can be really hopeful of great news in two weeks!)
Re the testing - personally I will never test early again because I wont put myself thru the anxiety of not believing the results till the final day, but it is completely a personal choice!  (Remind me of this in a couple of weeks wont you?!  )
Sending you tons of  over the next few days and till test date!

SCXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Kabby, S-C, thank you for being so reassuring. I just cannot relax about the fact that most of the worsened so quickly and about the fact that they didn't have much choice about what to put in and that what they put in was not top quality. Kabby, I went through your old posts but you just said that they put in two great quality blasts, so they might have been better grade than mine especially because they could choose amongst so many. But if you remember otherwise please tell me. I asked expressively to the embryologist what good meant and she said not top quality but good. Sorry for being so negative, I just panic that perhaps all our embies never make it past the first week and I'll never be pregnant .... it would explain the unexplained diagnosis and the failed FETs ... and yet when I did a blast transfer from frozen day-1 embies, we started with 6 frozen and got 3 blasts ... not bad ... why wa sit so much worse this time I don't know ... thank you for listening to me I am really letting all the tension out finally ...


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Ohh Barbwill, what a rollercoaster you have been on!!!!! I'm surprised to hear about the number of embies you were left with but I suppose this is why you've gone to blasts so they can weed out the embies that aren't going to make it. 3 did go to blast though and you've got 2 transferred without the difficulties you've gone through in the past. You have been so determined and positive throughout your latest IVF journey but this anxiety you're now feeling is all part of this stressful process that we're all going through. Sending you lots of hugs!!!

AF arrived yesterday so will be at the ACU tomorrow at 11.15 for my day 3 scan, if anyone else is around it would be lovely to meet. Feel excited but anxious  about going through it all again but I guess you've 'got to be in it to win it'!


Hope everyone else is well.

Lots of love
Claire


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Barb - I'm trying to remember but I know they weren't AA!!  I think one was a 2BB and the other a 3CC...I remember being worried that there wasn't an A grade there but we were reassured that getting to blast meant they were great quality anyway - survival of the fittest and all that.  Try and relax and just concentrate on making sure you rest and send good positive vibes to your embies to hatch and nestle in, they'll be trying to settle in now so think    .  Its so hard but you should rest assured that getting to blast stage itself is you over a big hurdle so stay strong
x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Barb,

I just wanted to re-iterate what the others have said to you.  Just relax now and try and not get too stressed thinking about the grade of the embies.  You have two blasts on board which is the most important thing.  I remember speaking to the embryologist during my last round.  We only got 4 eggs out of 25 follicles, because i had overstimulated.  Anyway, all 4 fertilised and we had two blasts put back in, one was excellent and one was good.  I do remember that the embryologist told me that you can fall pregnant with an average embryo...too...so just focus on the positives and try and put all those worries to the back of your head.  We are all rooting for you here...and you have done so well so far...sending you a big hug and lots of    !!

How are the rest of you?

S-c So nice to hear from you, it is great being aunty and he is a real cutie...even though i am biased.  I bought them one of those activity gyms...which hopefully he will get into in a months time, but my other sister also bought them the Fisher Price, Jungle Rocker.  Check it out on the internet, but it is really cool, and they are using it already as bubba was getting used to being in peoples arms all the time.  How did you get on with HH re the dilation?  I think you should go with whatever makes you comfortable and non-stressed (even if that means you pay for the dilation yourself).  I am going to PM you about the NKcells.

Macboo - i hope your scan goes well tomorrow and that your BT shows good levels.

Tilly - How did your scan go today?

Trix - Good luck for your scan tom....can't wait to hear how it all went.

Tizz, Keme, Spring, Glitter, Toki, Kabby, Rooz and anyone else i may have missed, how are you

No real news from me, i am just gearing myself up for my operation next Friday.  I can't believe how quickly it has come around.  I really hope i am feeling well for the lunch in September following my surgery, as it would be really nice to put a face to all of you.  DP and I now really need to start thinking about the money for the next round.  Isn't funny how you focus on you emotionally, to get there...but somehow don't worry too much about the money!!  Oh well, i am sure it will all fall into place!

xxxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi to everyone.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine........it's going to rain tomorrow!

Barb - great news on your E/T. I was in a similar position. I had 2 blasts and 5 embies marching along right until ET day, when only the blasts survived. Don't worry, relax and enjoy the pamperings from your DH and try to get the 2 WW over as quickly as poss. They put mine back on day 6 and I tested +ive the day before I was supposed to, but still didn't believe the result until confirmed by ACU. ACU have an excellent success rate with Blasts so try not to worry.    

McBoo - I'm in ACU for an 11.30 scan. Am always early as worried that trains and buses will let me down, so will probably see you there. I have shortish brown hair, brown eyes and will probably be wearing a green/cream wrap over skirt. Hope to see you there.

Trix X


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Trixster

That's great that you'll be there - appts always seem to run late so hopefully we can meet up. I haven't decided what to wear yet but probably cropped jeans and a cream top with thin rid stripes.  I'm shortish with a blonde bob and blue eyes. I'm guessing that you'll have your DH with you if your going in for a scan? Hope to see you tomorrow.

Love
Claire


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Barb - don't worry about the quality too much.  Although ours were of top quality at the time, they weren't looking like they thought much of a lab in Kings Cross and wouldn't last another day.  They've obviously bedded down quite nicely.  Too nicely if my all day sickness is anything to go by.

My mum has been in situations where the clinic where she worked only did 3 day transfers (and still do) and quite often, they had no choice but to put back lesser quality embryos and many times these progressed to a healthy baby for the parents.  It's all down to how your body reacts to the 'invasion' so feet up for a bit or do what it takes to relax and chill out.

I was a little more restrained than Kabby - I tested 2 days before I was supposed to but like her, waited for the blood test confirmation before telling anyone.  I even took at photo of the stick to prove it came out positive in case I got told off for doing it too early!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you girls I feel so much better now !!! I think that all the drugs and the emotionalo exhaustion are playing tricks on me. Trix, did you test only the day before you were supposed to or do you mean that you tested also earlier but it was negative ?

McBoo, you're beginning !!!!!! I am very excited for you and keep my fingers crossed. I was supposed to come to the clinic tomorrow morning for a full blood count but my GP has agreed to do it himself to save me a journey so we'll have to postpone meeting up again !


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you have had a good day today. 

Barbwill - I am pleased ET went well. I know it seems like a strange fate the way that the embies can change. But keep positive, you have two inside you and you need to relax and take it easy. I know how tempting it is to test early, you do what you honestly feel is best for you. I never knew that the 16 days was after this even through blastocyst. But they know what they are doing and their success with blastocyst stage is very good. You are now officially on your 2ww, so  you need to relax and take it as easy as you can and look after number 1. You are in my thoughts and am sending you lots of positive thoughts.        

Tokii - Wishing you a positive meeting tomorrow x

S-C - Thank you so much for the advise. I am going to go and get some, really appreciate it. What's your next stage now? x

Macboo - Hi Claire, hope you are doing well. You are well on the way now. I am in on Wednesday but wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow. xx

Glitter - How are you doing at the moment? how are the beans? xx
Trixter - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow, sorry I am missing you guys as I am in Wednesday. 
LMG  - Thank you for the texts, you are so lovely. I am going to PM you. Wishing you all the very best for your op next friday. Keep positive, and let us know how you get on? Big hugs xxx

Kabby - Thank you for the advise, I am really grateful. I can honestly say if someone told me to walk with a grapefruit on my head in order to help with fertility,I would probably do it. Marketeers dream. Hope you are well and looking after bump. Nice to hear from you xx

Spring, Tizz, Keme, Rooze, Emilia, Catherine, Adelaide, LLJ, hope you are all well and looking forward to hearing how you are all getting on big hugs x

Well, I went for scan today and had 10 follies on the left and 13 on the right all around 11-14points, so feeling very positive.   EC may now be either over the weekend or Monday, either way I am ready to get going. I am so happy with the quality of service, doctors, nurses and the support and empathy you get from everyone at ACU.  I really feel so lucky to have found the right clinic and also this site, all of you girls are genuinely lovely and have shown such caring sympathetic approaches to everyone on this site, be it positive or negative, your support together is great for everyone on this site. it is such a pleasure to have made contact with you. I am thoroughly looking forward to seeing you all on the 1st Sept. 

Big hugs have a lovely evening ladies, and talk soon. Sleep well xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow Tilly!  Thats a fantastic number, congratulations!  (I dont think you need any help from spirulina or whey to go for your follies! - just keep doing what you are doing!) 

Macboo - glad you are on your way, hope your appt goes well.  
Trix - how exciting its time for your scan!  Cant wait to hear all about it!
Tokii, hope your appt goes well too, thinking of you.

Barb - hope you are resting up now and all the good advice from everyone here has helped you relax, you have such a good chance of success with those lovely blasts!  

LMG- thanks for your ideas for baby pressies, they sound great and I will check them out!  Glad you are having a lovely time with your nephew, we will have to compare photos if mine arrives before then and we can both get to Home House for the 1st!  Hope you are feeling ok about the op this week.

Sorry for a short post but am really completely exhausted and its only Monday - I am not coping well with this downregging!  I was in touch with HH and ACU today re the dilation and am waiting for both of them to call back!  Hopefully good news tomorrow and I can stop boring you all with my dithering!

Hope everyone else is doing well this evening...

SCXX


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Barb - I tested just one day early and got a positive result - confirmed on the correct day by ACU. Now about to have a 6 week scan, so stay positive.

Trix X


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Congrats on 2 blast transfers Barbwill, thats fab news and they clearly picked the best of the crop.

S-C sorry you are feeling cream-crackered, you do seem to have enough on with the 3xinjections, calls/chasing ACU and HH and decisions to make!  Hope you can take it easy at all other times!

Tilly congrats on good follie development and Im glad you feel so posutive about the whole ACU experience to date.

Springfield and Tokki, hope all is ok with you guys.

Hi to everyone else.

No news from me, I wont get my follow up with Mr R until end Aug when he is back.  I am enjoying having a break from the whole fertility issue at the moment to be honest and I can quite understand why clinics like you to wait a while before doing another cycle!  

Good luck to everyone, I'm rooting for you!!!

 

Tizz x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Barbwill, Thank God ur e/t went smoothly, i know it might be hard not 2 worry about the quality of the blasts on board but all u have 2 do right now is to take ur mind of it and start thinking positively. U r now officially on ur 2ww so take things easy and let DH do all the running around for u. 

Springfield, when is ur official test day and how is it going?

TT, wow that's a good number. 24 follicles. Did u do anything to have such a amount of eggs. wow ec is so close and before u know it et and then the 2ww.

SC, hope u feel better so, i was so exhausted myself but do take things easy girl.

Tizz, how is it going? R u still around or ready 2 go away.

Hi Kabby, Adelaide, Catherine, Luckymt, glitter.

macboo, hope ur day 3 scan goes well.

Trixster, it's tme for ur scan how time flies, i bet it would be twins.

I went for my consult. yesterday and they didn't really have any reasons why it didn't work out and the embriologist had to come in and said when he was doing the ICSI, my eggs were quite sticky and there is nothing they can do about it except when i start the next tx as soon as a/f starts then to stop sniffing n i would start with 3 ampules cos i started off with 2 n would put DH on menopur as well, i hope that works as well. I even asked if all the vitamins he was taking would make any difference but he said No, so what is the point in spending a lot of money and it now working. We'll both continue taking the marilyn vitamins and I've also put DH on Korean Ginseng 100mg n I hope it works out as well. Has anyone heard of sticky eggs? The Dr said he was expecting top quality eggs cos of my age. I had a big row with DH on the way to the station as he said we should wait 6 months as we need 2 have our finances in check. I was ready to start tx as soon as the three months was over but don't know what 2 do now. I was even ready to get the prescription y'day but trust DH to put his two pence worth and say No we would come back closer to the time. He said I should go and get it during half term in Oct, that's a long time but I'll work something out. It took DH's mum 3 years 2 have him and my mum about a year 2 have me as well. Maybe we're just not lucky.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Till, what a great number of follies !! Well done you !! You are nearing the very exciting bit and my fingers are crossed for you. I agree with you about how wonderful this thread is, thanks girls !

Tokii, I never heard of sticky eggs but this clinic is so good and they will know how to work with their protocols for you now that they've seen you through one cycle. About the next attempt, I can understand your impatience but remember how important it is for you and your DH to be united in this. You could just drop the subject for now give him one or two weeks to recover from it all and then talk about it again. Sometimes our partners need just a bit more time than we need to deal with these things, I feel that the physical part of the treatment helps us to mentally process what is happening much more quickly. 

I feel much better today, thanks everyone for being so positive for me. I realised that this is my 5th 2ww in 12 months and I think that all these waits have taken their toll on me and DH. Let's hope that this will be our last.


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi everyone

Trixster - it was lovely to meet you and your DH even though it was very quick and that everything went well with the scan? It's always good to put a face to a name. Looking forward to seeing you again on the 1st.

Barbwill - hope you're feeling ok today and taking it easy?

Toki - I feel the same as you - wanting to get on with things as quickly as possible but if you do wait a few months it will give you time to recover - not just financially but mentally and physically. Try to see if the first cycle as a practise run (expensive I know) and hopefully you will get that BFP next time.


I had my 3 day scan today and now I'm on tenderhooks waiting to hear from the clinic. They've discovered a cyst on my left ovary so have had a blood test to check my progesterone and oestrogen levels. If they are high then they will postpone treatment for another month to try and get the levels down. Just now had a text from my DH to say that a friend of his from the US who I have never met and he hasn't seen since for 7 years is coming to stay from Sunday to Friday. Normally I wouldn't mind but I thought it would only be for a couple of days. What should I do?

Hope everyone else is well.

Love
Claire


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Quick update - good news, the ACU called to say that I can start injecting tonight so we're back on track with this cycle!!!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Macboo - I'm sorry to hear about the cyst.  I suffer with endometriotic cysts and had one on my left ovary during the last cycle.  It did not affect the treatment...so try and stay positive.  It is really difficult when you have guests visit at the best of times, let alone when you are going through all of this!  I'm sure if you explained it to DH he may be able to encourage his friend to shorten the visit...or keep him occupied so that he is out of the way.  I am in a similar situation, as DP wants a friend from Scotland to come and stay with us at the weekend.  As this is my last weekend before surgery i really don't want to be entertaining anyone at all...we did manage to avoid an argument over it...and DP has now asked them to come another time!

Tizz - I am glad you are enjoying the break.  I have to say after my BFN in May, i was really glad to have my life and body back to myself for a bit.  I think that time has also made me research a lot more, and i am now feeling very confident about the next round.  I meant to mention to you before, that my sister also has an underactive thyroid.  She started seeing a homeopath towards the end of last year and taking lots of supplements because she did not want to go on the Thyroxin...and a few months later she fell pregnant naturally.  I know things are a bit more complicated for you, but wonder if you have considered some form of homeopoathy?  My other sister has just qualified as a homeopath, so could give you her number for an initial chat.

Toki - I have never heard of sticky eggs either.  Have you tried any of the other threads on FF?  It sounds like although the clinic could not give you a difinitive reason, they have picked up something...which should give you some hope for the next round.  It is terrible that the first round is a bit trial and error...but lets hope they have found out the issue and it is a BFP next round.  With regards to DH, at least he is being practical in what he said.  Men are very good at that aren't they!  DP and I didn't even think twice about starting again or the financial aspect of it.  Sounds silly, but we are just going ahead with things and dealing with the money as it happens...thankful for overdrafts and credit cards!!  Give him a bit of time and approach him again...maybe with some kind of a financial plan as well.

Barb - how are you settling into the 2WW?  I hope you are getting comfy on sofa and that the remote control has become your new best friend!!

S-C - sorry i have not PM'd you yet, do not seem to find enough time to keep up with this thread let alone anything else!  When is your sister's due date?  Hopefully we can coo over pics together on the 1st.

Trix - Well??  How did the scan go??

Tilly - Again sorry i have not PM'd you....i promise to devote some proper time to you all at the weekend.  Keeping everything crossed that you keep on growing good follies this week.

Hi to the rest of you?  I hope you are all well.

I have had a crazy day of it today, trying to tie up lots of loose ends.  I finally got round to getting all my quotes on drugs from all the different pharmacies.  This time round i will be doing the "pill protocol".  Did any of you do this the last time?  I am really surprised because the quotes for the drugs vary between £500 and £400.  I know i still have about 8 Menopur and loads of cyclogest from the last round, but was expecting the quotes to be much higher.  Does this sound right to you all (as my last round was funded i really don't know).

Anyway, have a good evening.
xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies Hope you are well. 

Claire - hope you are well. Sorry to hear about the cyst, but at least they are on the case with it. I know what you mean about having guests! Hope you manage to get it sorted. Hey whilst I was typing this, just seen your mail. Fantastic! inject away you are on the way now! Keep positive x

LMG - sending you positive thoughts for your op. Sounds like you have got them far far cheaper than I paid for mine. That's amazing! Hope all is well. big hugs and cannot wait to meet you x

Trix - Hope your scan went well. How are things? x

Barbwill - Keep yourself positive, but totally sympathise that it can take it's toll. Sending you all the positive vibes I can and wishing you all the best for this 2ww.    

Tokii - Hi, I have not heard of sticky eggs? I would ask again as I have not heard of that. Don't give up hope on this. I know DH has put his view forward but I would focus on getting yourself ready for the next time. Even if it is 6 months, it does go quickly. I have decided if this time doesn't work I think I am going to have a break till next year and focus on having some fun.
I have been taking Solgar Pre Natal vitamins, 2 x 1250mg flaxseed tablets every day. Asprin 75mg everyday normally regardless. I have been taking high strengths antioxidants from nutricentre and I also have been drinking a lot of rooisbush tea which is high in antioxidants plus 250ml of full fat milk everyday. I definitely even feel much better this time around too. Also been having a fairly high protein diet with all the naughty things too, chocolate and not denying myself too much. 

Tizz - Enjoy having a break while you can, at least you can have a good glass of wine. I am really missing a nice glass of bubbles or rose. Just think, no drugs in your system and you can do what you like. I am sure when you get to see Mr R again, you will be fresh with a new positiveness again on your next attempt. xxx

S-C - Let us know how you get on with the ACU and HH. Keep positive, you are well on your way xx

All you other lovely ladies, sending you lots of positive thoughts and wishes.
I am still in the office and now I am leaving for my 1 and 1/2 hour journey home to sadly play my nice Bananarama cd I got free in the Mail on Sunday! (How sad is that, I was actually excited as I had not heard of them in years)  I have been listening to Buddha Bar and chill out cd's for a while to help me relax, so now just fancy a bit of rememberance of school days with bananarama - hurrah. Next time it will be Duran Duran and Shirley and Pepsi. My fergi, gwen stefani, enrico can go into hiding for a bit  
Take care
Love TT
xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

McBoo !!!! What sa relief ! I read your earlier message and was really upset for you as you've had a few obstacles to slow you down for this cycle already. I am so pleased that you are going ahead ! You'll start your 2ww very shortly after mine will be over !

LMG, well done for doing all the research for the drugs. I spent about £400 for them myself so to me it sounds right but the cost depends very much on the amount of menopur you need, and whether you have been put on extra drugs such as clexane. By the way, I have to buy more clexane and called sainsbury's and they quoted me £33 a box. I remember that someone was quoted less than that by the same shop so these quotes are all over the place !!!! anyway, even at £33 that's the cheapest I've heard.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Good Morning Ladies
Hope you are well. Hope you all have a good day. I am off to the clinic this morning for scan and BT and hoping to get more of a firm date for the EC. Hoping they can do it this weekend. I am so ready now. 
Sending you all big hugs. 
TT XX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hurrah - EC is now going to be Saturday apparently - all going well. x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Tilly,

That is great news!!!   

Can't believe how quickly things are moving,  you will soon be on you 2ww!!  So will you be going for ET on Mon or Wed  You must be so excited.  Here's keeping everything crossed for you!!

Mac - that is great news on continuing with the treatment...i must have missed that message when i was posting yesterday.  I hope all is going well.

This is just a quick one from me, hope you are all well.

LMG 
xxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi lovely ladies

TT, fab news... I cant believe how quickly the time is going - you will be pg when we see you at Home House!  Keep looking after yourself so you are well rested before EC!

Macboo, am so happy you have been able to get started, how are you feeling at the mo?

Trix, hoping your scan went ok!

Tokii, like the others unfortunately I havent heard of sticky eggs either but hopefully you have found some info elsewhere on FF?  Hope you and DH can talk about it again when you are both ready... its so true what the others were saying that sometimes our lovely DHs take longer to deal with this as they have such a different experience trying to support us and deal with their own emotions.

Barb, 5 2WWs in one year is pretty intense and you are doing brilliantly well!  Hope you are resting up and feeling more relaxed?

Spring, hope your 2ww is not going toooooo slowly?

LMG, great you got your drugs organised.  So your op is next week not this week. is that right?  Hope you can get some time to yourself with DH as well as have fun with your friend this week!  My sis is due 28th August so might have photos for the 1st!  She was told she could be up to 3 weeks early as she is over 35, so it could be any day!

Tizz, hope you are doing ok back at work now.  Thanks so much for all your messages, much appreciated.  

Rooz, hope you are good, are you back yet?

Update on my news today - I did manage to see the consultant who was great as always and made sure everything that needed to be done is now going to be done eg the right steroid dose, extra oestrogen support etc (all the stuff I had at UCH that they dont usually do at HH).  He felt dilation wasnt the answer at this late stage ( ) but said he will make sure to be around for the EC and ET so that they go smoothly, which is reassuring!  

However I had a bit of a shock    as I only have five follies this time around (I had hoped that it might be better than last time when I had nine.  I didnt think that was good at the time but I really wished I had nine now!).  Everyone keeps reminding me that it only takes one etc but it would be good to know I had a few more options rather than relying on just a couple to be good enough.  Eek!  Anyway I am going for another scan on Friday just to see if any new ones turn up (apparently this can happen if you down-reg and stim at the same time - are any of you doing that or did you stop d/reg?) - also I can find out how these ones are growing...  am trying to stay positive and remember Tizz and Rooz's experiences when the drugs worked at the end, but wish me luck girls!  In the meantime will carry on doing all I can to make sure the eggs are all good quality, but its just so frustrating theres nothing I can do about the quantity unfortunately! - so more spirulina and whey to go tonight, and an extra acu session this Friday.  More needles!!  (Sorry to sound a bit down, I thought I wouldnt get any more surprises on this round after last time... will be fine once I have had time to get used to it!)

Hi to everyone else, Keme, Kabby, Glitter, LuckyMT, hope you are all doing well... 
SCXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tilly, great news about your EC on Sat ! You are so close now !

S-C, what stage of stimming are you at ? It is quite normal to find more and more follies as the stimming goes on, and the body starts to react more as the stimulant is accumulated in your body. So I hope that there will be more than 5 at the next scan but remember that only the final result counts in the end, so many cycles seem to go not optimally and then conclude with a BFP, and so many seem all perfect and then conclude negatively. Only that final test counts, but it is difficult not to worry about the intermediate steps. It is so good that your consultant is so open to try something different for you and listen to you and meet your requests. I really hope that this will be the lucky time for you.

As for me, I was quite relaxed but as usual my DH freaks out during the 2ww. My parents were here until yesterday and my mum took care of everything around the house. I thought that this was good for my DH, not to have all the weight of the chores on him during a very difficult time. I was very disappointed though to find him complaining about having to do things for me in the only one day of rest prescribed by the clinic and not covered by my mum (she went back home yesterday). He is normally wonderful and we are a very unite couple, we went through 4 and 1/2 years of infertility and 6 treatments together but he just can't cope with the 2ww, he becomes selfish and just wants to loose himself in his work,  and we end up arguing, which is not really the best thing when I am supposed to be relaxed and positive.  I wish he could stay strong for me until test day instead of always giving up making an effort 2 week too early. Sorry for letting steam off tonight.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies,

great news Tilly!!

S-C, I know how hard it can be at this early stage, but I was a classic example - hardly any development in the first week and an explosion in the second week.  Mr Serhal almost cancelled my cycle until day 8 of stims when my oestrogen levels finally started to rise. Its so early days for you and there is so much that sounds positive about your tx at HH so far!  Stay strong, everything's crossed for you! Re the extra oestrogen support that you got at ACU, could you let me know what you got as I want to ask for this next time.

Hi to everyone,  hope everyone is doing ok.  THinking of you Springfield  

Tizz xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Tizz and Barb, you are helping me to actually genuinely feel positive again instead of trying to be positive - if you know what I mean! 

Tizz, the oestrogen support was just Progynova which I assumed last time was standard treatment at UCH but maybe it isnt used routinely for everyone? - it def isnt at Homerton!

Barb, sorry to hear your DH isnt helping with your relaxation!  I think its especially difficult when you are normally a close couple as its frustrating when they then suddently arent 100% there for the time when you need them.  This affects us all so differently.  I hope he and you can find something that works for both of you in the next week or so... in the meantime please always feel free to let off steam here, thats what we are here for! 

SCXX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
How are you all today? 

S-C - How are you? I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your sisters little one on the 1st. It is going to be so much fun meeting everyone. Hope you feel better now you have had a chat with the consultant. re the dilation if they don't feel you need it, for the ET, camomile liquid in water is very good for relaxing you. I would definitely try it leading up to it. I totally understand your concerns, however at least there are 5 follies and it really does only take one. Fingers crossed for your scan Friday that there are lots more   . What time are you in? I am in at 9 on friday and usually there till 9.45am. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and wishes. 

Barbwill - sending you lots of    

Macboo - how are things going? Getting on ok with the injections?

Trix - how did the scan go??

Spring - How are you doing on your 2ww, hope you are resting up 

LMG - Big hugs have PM you xx

Rooz, Tizz - how are you? 

Sending you all big hugs, have a great day. 

I am now on 1 and 1/2 menopur and that is interesting to try and get 1/2 of it in the syringe! I will be in the ACU tomorrow at 9am if anyone is in then. 
Big hugs
x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

It's my birthday today and i got nice pressies from DH and MIL, waiting for the rest of the family to come over, that's if they all do so.

SC, what can I say, i was surprised i had 12 follicles cos they kept on saying i had 5, 6 even on the day of ec the doctor said i had five so u can imagine having 12, just keep on being positive n carry on with ur protein intake, that would do the work.

Barbwill, i've sent u a pm.

TT, wow that small dosage for a lot of follicles, u're so lucky. with that amt of follicles u should def. be able to go to blast, i'm keeping my fingers crossed 4 u. i do take flaxseed as well but 1000mg everyday. 

Springfield, when do u test? R u still under ff arrest. when his DH lifting his ban?

Roozie, r u back? How r the triplets?

Macboo, i'm so glad u've started injecting urself or is DH doing it 4 u. I had a cyst as well but that didn't stop my treatment, i only had 2 wait a few days b4 i started tx.

LMG, what is the pill protocol?

Trisxter, when do we get the result of ur scan? twinnies or is it singleton? hope it's the former.

Take care every one that i've forgotten.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tokii!!  Hope you get thoroughly pampered and spoiled, you deserve it!  Have a lovely lovely day!  

     

Thanks for taking time out on your special day to message us too!  

SCXX
PS TT thanks for tip re camomile liquid, can you get it easily in health stores?


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tokii -  .  Have a great day!

Just been trying to catch up on 5 pages of messages!!!  Have tried not to sit in front of the computer since doing my lower back in (stupidly pulled it whilst moving a heavy chair under me!) - much better now but just taking it easy with much help from DH.

Good luck to everyone whatever stage you're at.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Toki

Just a quick one to wish you a wonderful Birthday!!   

I hope you have a wonderful day and are spoilt dead rotten!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi everyone


Happy Birthday Toki - hope you have a lovely day and get loads of pressies!!!

Tilly Toot - great news about your EC on Saturday. I can iimagine how difficult it is to use only half an ampule of Menupor. The ACU are so exact in their medication aren't they? I'll be there tomorrow at 10am so will probably miss you.

Barbwill. I'm sorry to hear about the difficult time you are having with your lovely DH. I guess he must be retreating into that 'cave' while you're going through the 2ww. My DH and I went through something similar after our last miscarriage, where I felt so disappointed in him for not being there for me, but I guess he was hurting too and when you go through something like infertility, you are both involved, so it's hard to be there for one another. Even though you have recognised why he's behaving in this way it doesn't stop the hurt. Try to relax, give him space to retreat into his own little world for a while and forget about all the chores that have to be done. I guess you have the puppy to take out for a walk etc so maybe try to negotiate that your DH does just this and get some take away meals for the next few days.

S-C - As all the other girls have said, give the follies time. I found that when I did my final big injection last time a whole load of smaller follies shot up so they retrieved 12 eggs. I think on my last scan there were only 8 or 9 that looked like they would be ready. I know that I kept comparing my 1st and 2nd treatment and felt that I didn't have as many follies the second time but in the end we had much better results 2nd time around. Keep us updated on your progress.

LMG - sounds like you're being really organised with your drugs and got a really good price. Did you speak to your GP about funding?

Today is day 3 of injections which are going ok so far. My DH does the 'cooking up' of the injection but I don't let him anywhere near me to inject as he'd be far too rough. I'm back at the ACU tomorrow for a blood test. In the past my E2 levels have rocketed after a few days of injecting so I'm glad that they keep a close eye on you. I'm on 5 ampules of Menupor which I think is a lot as last time I started on 2, then 3, then my E2 levels went really high, then went down to 1, then the last couple of days I coasted before EC. I don't get huge numbers of follies or eggs but seem to be very sensitive when it comes to my E2 levels. The confusing thing is my latest FSH level came back borderline at 10.4 (I was always around 5.5) so this is why I'm on a higher dose. Considering my last cycle was only in March I'm surprised that my FSH levels were so high. 

I was also thinking today that I'm doing nothing different in my lifestyle to help this cycle. I used to do acupuncture but I don't know if it really does make a difference. I have stopped drinking really since we started treatment and have been taking folic acid for the last 3 years. I've been reading about all the extra things that some of the girls have been taken and wonder if it's too late. I was going to a local Chinese Acupuncture place but am wondering if I should go to a specialist in fertility like Zita West. I suppose I should also be drinking extra water but I'm not working at the moment so find this really hard. 

My mum is down from Scotland for a few days so off to the Royal Festival Hall to see Carmen Jones tonight but before that we're having an early dinner at the new Conran restaurant Skylon. Tomorrow, we're going for afternoon tea at the Dorchester and on Saturday we're having breakfast at the Wolsley then off to Buckingham Palace to visit the state rooms. My DH's friend is staying for the 5 nights from Sunday but he has been warned that there may be a very hormonal woman in the house.

Love to all

Claire


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Happy birthday Tokii!!!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Tokii - Happy Birthday   glad to hear you're being spoilt and pampered.

Mcboo - Claire, great to meet you on Tuesday. It's so good to put faces to names. Sounds busy in your house, good for keeping you positive. Bet you're responding better because you're not worrying about work and just hanging out with friends and family. I'm sure this makes a big difference.

Lucky  Ouch - hope your back is better soon.

S-C - good luck with the stimming.

Tilly - Good luck on Saturday for your E/C     huge positive thoughts for a good number of excellent quality eggs.

Barb - Sounds a bit of a nightmare - I hope your DH chills out soon, I can imagine it's hard. Forget the housework and take some time to do stuff you want to do. Can you have a pamper day? Hoping your 2ww passes quickly, you must be half way there by now.

Hi to everyone I've missed, which I know is loads of you.

I had my scan on Tuesday. Just the one baby, which pleased me, but DH slightly disappointed that i won't be ballooning with twins! He's just happy that I'm fine and baby seems fine. It had a good heartbeat, but the doctor was a little worried that the sac around it wasn't very plump, so I'm back for another scan next Tuesday (11.30 if anyone else there?). Hopefully everything will be OK  have all my fingers & toes crossed.

Trix X


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

Trix, congrats on your lovely little one, am sure s/he is doing just fine but sending you   not to worry til you next see them on Tuesday!

Just a quick one to say I am off to my sister's in Brighton this weekend so wont be around on the thread but thanks to you all for your messages and hope you all have a great time in the sunshine for the next couple of days!

Good luck for Saturday, TT!  

LOL
SCXX
PS Macboo - just to say its not too late for acu to have benefit if that would make you feel better... Zita West would do the pre ET and post ET protocol which is supposed to be good, cant remember who on the thread did this and was successful (Kabby?) - I am at London Acu Clinic who are good and quite a lot cheaper.  But as you are very relaxed and taking time out to have fun then I am sure that helps too!  Maybe just try to increase your water intake tho as it will make you feel better!  Good luck for the next couple of days!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi

Macboo - it was me that did acu - either side of ET on the day at Zita West, I've always sworn it helped me get my positive (twin!) result. The clinic is lovely and they have a specific room set by to treat IVF patients on ET day.  I had a few sessions during stimming as well to help my womb lining so I would recommend it - I'm sure it will help even now

Kx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Trix - Congratulations on the little one!!  I am sure all will be fine for your scan next week...keep positive!

Macboo - I am also having my acupunture at the London Acupuncture Clinic.  They are really good and are appx half the price of Zita West...in fact one of the acupuntruist has moved from Zita West.  This is their Web address:  www.londonacupuncture.co.uk.  I definitely think it is worthwhile as there has been research carried out to show that it does have a positive result on IVF.  During my last round of IVF at ACU, i joined an acupuntrue trial at the clinic.  The guy was really good and as i understood it, he is still doing his trial there.  It may be worthwhile asking the clinic as he did the acupuncture pre and post ET and it is free!!  I went to see my GP yesterday about funding my drugs and he told me that all funding for IVF has stopped in Cambs full stop.  People who were on the list for their first free round are not even going to get it, so he can't write my prescriptions either.  I do understand that, but really feel for all the people that aren't even going to get funding for their 1st treatement.  In actual fact, it made me feel lucky that we had managed to get the one round on the NHS already!!

S-C - funny that we are both going to the same acupuncturist.  In fact i was there yesterday at 4.40.  When do you go?  Who is your acupuncturist?  Maybe we could co-incide our next visits.  That said, i am having a 3 week break now, until after my operation.

Barb - How are you?  I totally sympathise with your situation with DH, my DP can be so wonderful, but everytime i come out of hospital from surger or the last round of IVF, he seems to regress to being a child.  I do think it is his way of coping too...but really unhelpful for me.  I found it a lot easier to handle the last time, as i spent a week at my parents and got spoilt there instead!  Is this an option for you?

Toki - The "pill" protocol is where you start DR by going onto the pill for a month first then start sniffing towards the end.  Have either of you done this?

Tilly - How did the scan go today?  Thinking of you   

Hi to everyone else ...i hope you all have a wonderful weekend in the sunshine!!

LMG
xxx


/links


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Just a quickie but thanks for all your advice regarding the acupuncture. I thought I would strike while the iron is hot and have booked a consultation at the London Acupuncture Centre for Monday! I'll let you know how I get on. 

Hope everyone is having fun in the sun.

Love
Claire


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
Wow what a busy thread. 

Tokii - A very Happy Birthday for yesterday, hope you had a wonderful day and were thoroughly spoiled. xxx

Claire - Hope your acupuncture on Monday goes well xx

LMG - How are you? Thank you for your text. Hope you are feeling better xx

S-C - Have a fabulous time in Brighton - enjoy the weather xx

Kabby, Glitter, Lucky MT - How are you? xx

Trix - Fabulous re scan - isn't it funny how some men want it all. Just make sure he looks after you well xx

I went in for scan today and it now looks like it will be Sunday. I am just waiting for the ACU to call me, as unbelievably I now have 28 follies and may be too overstimulated   so they said I may have to coast for a day or two. I am just waiting for them to tell me what to do tonight whether to do the Pregnyl or not. 
Eitherway I am fine, just want to get going. I look like a balloon at the moment so maybe I am not surprised, never ever had this before!. They have given me all the lovely pessaries (what joy they are! not!) and the Pregnyl for when I need. I hope my blood count is ok so I can get started on Sunday. Fingers crossed. I will get back on tomorrow. 

Hope you are all well and wishing you lots of lovely sunshine this weekend. xxx
TT


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Trix, congratulations !!!! And good luck for your next scan!

Tilly, 28 is a lot, I had a similar number. And I also had to do the half dose which was tricky. They told me to use two waters and then squirt out a quarter as the easiest way to do it. Don't worry about overstimulation as they will wait for your E2 to come down before going ahead to minimise the risk. 

McBoo, 5 amuples is a high dose but they will keep such a close eye on you and modify the dose and will do the best possible for you!  Your program with your mum for the next days sounds fab, enjoy ! And may the acupuncture be the extra help you need !

Lucky, so sorry about your back accident ! Hope you will recover quickly.

As for me, after a row with my DH two days ago we went back to normality and all is OK again. I think it' was really just an isolated incident due to all the tension accumulated and I think that we are as strong as ever. DH is pampering me and he's lovely, he just got a bit tired that day. I am a bit nervous that the stress of the argument might have had a bad effect but I've gone through many 2ww with no arguments and they weren't successful so I think that if it has to work it will anyway. If I test when Kabby and Emilia did, I wouold test next Tuesday but perhaps I'll be able to hang on a bit longer .... I doubt it ! I am not particularly hopeful as I've had so many disappoitments and not to hope too much is my way of protecting myself a bit. I really don't believe that hoping or not hoping can affect the result in my case.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Barb, I'd recommend that you wait more until nearer the official test date.  The confirmation blood test won't be done until you are so close.  Since you pay for the hCG and progesterone, I'd wait so you won't waste the money.  Good luck!

tilly - Hang in there- you're nearly there - at your stage, I was feeling like a battery hen!!!!  Enjoy the pessaries - they have to be the worst bit of the whole rigmarole in my opinion - I hate them with a passion!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexie (Jul 26, 2007)

HI girls,

I'm thinking of switching to the ACU at UCH after not such a great experience at the Lister withe 1st failed ICSI. Can you recommend seeing anyone in particular at first consultation?

I spoke with Sarah on the phone recently (one of the embryologists) and she talked the most sense out of anyone I have spoken with to date.

B


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Bexie,
Our initial consultation was with Mr Serhal who is the clinic Medical Director but I don't think there is a choice of who you see - our appointment was made for us by ACU.  If Mr Ranieri (Deputy Med Director) also does them, you are in very good hands here too.
On the whole, ACU were excellent for us.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are well. 

Bexie - Welcome to the thread, ACU is excellent, there are many success stories on this thread and the staff are just so wonderful. Good luck xx

Glitter - hope you are taking it easy xx

Barbwill - So pleased that things are back to normal with DH. I am sending you lots and lots of positive thoughts. I know that it is tempting to test, you have to do what you feel is best re the testing. I have to say I would be useless. But wishing you all the positive thoughts I can. xx

LMG - Thank you so much for your lovely message, I tried calling you back and got your voicemail. DH is cooking me a nice dinner and plenty of water. I hope you enjoyed your bar-b-que. I am going to give you a call during the week for a proper catch up. Looking forward to meeting you and talking for sure xx 

S-C, Keme, Kabby, Trix, Tizz, Tokii - hope you are all well sending you all big hugs. 

Well, I got a call last night to say that I definitely needed to coast as I was over stimulated. Went in today for another Blood test and Dr Serhal called me this evening and said that I need to coast one more day then I can take the Pregnyl tomorrow night and EC is now Tuesday 14th 8.30am. So feeling a bit happier now I know where I am. I am keeping fingers crossed that EC will be Thursday or Friday. I hope it is Friday and they get to a good stage by then, but we will see, I feel in capable hands. 

Hope you are all well. Have a wonderful weekend and enjoy the sunshine, 
Big hugs
TT xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I am sorry to offload, but feeling a little down this evening. My stomach is like a football, I am resembling a new type of Tellytubby and having period type pain and worried about the coasting and risk of OHSS.

I was told to stop menopur (1 & 1/2 vials reduced from 3 initially) and am still sniffing but now coasting. 
I got a call this evening from Dr Serhal to say it is still high, but take the Pregnyl injection tomorrow night at 22.00 Sunday, then go into the clinic on the Tuesday at 8.30am for EC. He advised as with any IVF treatment, there is a risk of OHSS and I may personally be at risk of this. I know there is a risk for anyone. Has anyone actually coasted or had OHSS? 

I have been drinking loads of water (thank you LMG - am going to call you this coming week x) and am wondering if there is anything anyone can recommend to help me. 

I understand that they will collect the eggs, then create the embryo's however they could potentially not do the ET OHSS is symptomatic. Eitherway better to be safe than sorry. 
I have been trailing the web and now am even more worried than before about OHSS. Wish I didn't google it now.  
I would really like to know if there is anything I can do to help eliminate some risk of OHSS. Any help would be grately appreciated. 

Thank you. TT X


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Tillytoots

I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling down and I have been in a similar position. I haven't suffered from OHSS but Barbwill has so she may have some advice for you, but for my first cycle I did coast as my E2 levels were high. Unfortunately the end results were not very good - they retrieved 10 eggs but only 5 could be fertilised. It sounds like you have lots of follies so hopefully you won't have this problem but the ACU are doing the right thing as your health is very important. I think we forget about our own wellbeing in our quest to having a baby. As LMG says, drink lots of water and try to eat as much protein as possible. Good luck with your injection tonight and that everything goes OK on Tuesday.

Hi Bexie

This is my first cycle at ACU and have been impressed so far after 2 failed treatments at the Bridge. Good luck!

Hi Barbwill

Glad to hear that things have been sorted out with your DH. It's a difficult one to know when to test. Try to take the girls advice and wait as long as possible. 16 days after ET is a long time to wait though.

SC- How's the stimming going with you? Hope it's all going to plan and that you had a great time in Brighton.

Trix - Glad to hear the scan went well - I think 1 baby would be enough for me too! Hope the 2nd scan on Tuesday shows everything to be ok.

Had a message on Friday from the ACU to increase my Menupor from  5 to 6 vials on Friday night (I don't know what the level was as I missed the call). I can't help feeling this is a lot considering the low amounts I was on last time. I'm terrified that I'll end up coasting again like my first cycle and won't have enough eggs to play with. As we do PGD we need as many as possible. I'm back at the ACU tomorrow at 10am for a scan and blood test but I do wish I was being monitored a little bit more closely. I guess I'm on such high doses because of my poor FSH bloodtest to I just have to put my trust into them. I found that during my last couple of cycles I stayed quite sane during the stimming process but this time I have been very, very hormonal! Yesterday, I could have quite easily murdered 100s of tourists as I toured round Buckingham Palace. I felt sorry for the Spanish lady that tried to jump the queue to get in  - I quickly sent her to the back!!! I've also been getting very bad headaches and have been feeling very tired so I am really glad that I have booked my appt at the Acupuncture Centre. Anyway, my Mum has now left after a lovely time in London - I think the highlights were Buckingham Palace and afternoon tea at the Dorchester.


Love to all

Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh Tilly, I totally sympathise with your worry for OHSS. I had my first IVF interrupted because of it and although the OHSS was not too bad, psychologically it was difficult not to get to ET. ACU coast you exactly so that that doesn't happen but they cannot be sure it won't happen. Usually OHSS starts after EC, normally a couple of days after. If it happens, you will notice it but normally it's not bad unless you get pregnant. It is too ealry to know now, because the best indicator of the risk is the number of eggs you will get. I got 27 the last time, one above the threshold of high risk. And I got 16 this time, eventhough I also had about 28 follies like you, and the risk is not high with just 16. I did swell up significantly a couple of days after EC this time and I was worried that they would tell me to stop at ET but they didn't. Mr Serhal said that my ovaries were very big and I am pretty sure I had some liquid in my abdomen but I felt fine and they went ahead. 
In terms of what you can do, the most important thing is to drink plenty of water but not too much. ACU told me to drink at least 2 litres per day and a bit more if I was thirsty, but not much more than 2 litres. And try to eat as little salt as possible since it causes water retention.
There are symptoms to really watch out for after EC, especially nausea and shortness of breath, and if you get them don't hesitate to call the clinic, 24/7. But don't worry about these now as nothing will happen until after EC. OHSS can be unpleasant, very unpleasant but in good medical hands there are no serious risks.
Anyway, try to be as serene as possible until EC since if you don't get more than 26 eggs and don't suffer from PCOS, the risk is not high. 

McBoo, I am sorry that you don't feel very well and are worried about your stimming. How often is the clinic monitoring you? I think that if they told you to slightly increase your dose, it must be based on what they've seen so far and they will lower it again if need be. Perhaps your bosy is in a very different state compared to a few months ago, we all have fluctuations, men and women, and the great thing about ACU is that they do tailor the dose to your case based on the data they collect about you. They monitoredme every other day and then took blood samples every day towards the end and I am sure that they will do all they have to also in your case.

Bexie, I highly recommend ACU, I was assigned to dr Ranieri for my first consultation and I think he's great but I also met Dr Serhal at my ET and he's also amazing. I am not sure if other doctors also do first consultations.  

About me, I think I'll resist the temptation to test until about Thursday, if I can, which will be day 17 for the embies. On the official test date the embies will be 21 days which seems to me a bit of an overkill. I wish I knew why they think that one should still wait for 16 days no matter if the transfer took place on day 3 or 6 ... anyway, I am fine for now, at least I can hope of being pg until test day, which is nice.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine. I am working from home most of this week now. Hurrah! 

Barbwill - Thank you so much for your kind message, I am feeling much better today and a lot more positive, just had a moment of hormonal rising. It is helpful to know what to look out for and I am going to just go with the flow. I have been drinking lots of water at the moment and will keep doing so. 16 out of 28 is good. I am keeping fingers sooo crossed for you at the moment. xxxx  

Macboo - Thank you for your kind message too, really appreciate it. 5-6 vials may sound a lot, but I am sure that ACU know what is best, keep positive and ask them as many questions as you can.  How did you get on with your scan this morning? Hope it went well. 
I know what you mean re the hormones, it is just such a bizarre experience. You made me laugh with the Spanish lady queue jumper. I don't blame you I would have done the same. There is nothing like the wrath of a woman going through IVF. I am really pleased you had a nice time with your Mother, it was a lovely weekend weather wise and great for getting out and about. 

LMG - Hope you had a great bbq - I have texted you so let me know if you are around for a chat tonight. I am taking your advise too. Hope all is well and thinking of you xx

You won't believe what happened to me last night, I got the pregnyl prepared at 22.00 and stuck on the needle with casing to the synringe and then dropped it down the Bidet!!! I had no spare Pregnyl so I fished it out, I disenfected the outside of the syringe and put a new needle on then squirted it in another new syringe with a new needle. I am sure I lost some of the stuff, but would rather be safe than sorry. I cannot believe I did that.  
I am now going in at 8.30 tomorrow and DH is coming in at 9 with his sample (He hates doing that in the clinic, which I can guess it is a lot of pressure for the men too). Then we are off! I have come to the conclusion that I know I am in safe hands with the ACU and what is meant to be will be. So I am going with the flow. If it is right they will go ahead with EC, if not then I will wait till next time. 

I am trying to think of a sickie excuse for later this week as I have to be at a major meeting that is business crucial with senior partners and it needs to be a good one, a stomach bug won't cut it. It has been worrying me as I really don't want to lie, but I don't have a choice. Any ideas without giving away the fact that I am going through IVF as they are rather strict with this. I don't like to do this I haven't had a sick day off for years. 

To all you ladies at whatever stage you are at. Wishing you all a great week and all the best.
Big hugs TT x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Dear Tilly, I am pleased that you are much more relaxed now about OHSS. You are in good hands and that's the important thing. What an adventure with your pregnyl injection and well done for rescuing the situation! And good luck for tomorrow, it might be that that's the day when your baby/ies will be conceived !!!!! As for excuses, you need them only if you are going for a day 3 ET, which would be Friday. But if you get a good number of eggs and then a good number of embryos, which could be the case since you have many follies, then they would advise you to go to blastocysts in which case ET would be Sunday or Monday. But you will know for certain only with very little notice so you would need to resort to a sudden medical condition ... what about a viral fever ? Good luck girl !!!!


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Tillytoots - just read your last messages and felt I had to write and let you know that you're not alone with the coasting and the OHSS.  Just remember though, that you're in fantastic hands especially during this stage in your cycle as you're being seen quite regularly by the ACU so they'll keep things in check.  
In regards to coasting and if it helps, I shared my daily numbers on thread ...part 7.  
As for the OHSS, my ovaries were as big as 12cm*10cm each at one stage after ET and hugely uncomfortable.  I aso had fluid inside the abdomen.  The ACU said it could have been a lot worse.  I was a little startled also one day when my left labia swelled up like you woud not believe (rather embaressing but hey who cares at this stage !) - I had myself checked out just in case at my local A&E followed by the ACU.  I tried to drink as much water as possible during this time.  There were a couple of days when I found it difficult to eat/drink much as it felt like my belly was close to bursting.  Even now at more than 14 weeks pregnant I was bigger then than now.  At my 12 week scan, my ovaries were still larger than normal at 5cm * 5cm so they're gradually decreasing - apparently the pregnancy hormones keep them large.  
As a suggestion, you may want to get some big waisted jersey bottoms and bigger waisted knickers - I found I was better once I felt comfortable and didn't have any pressure on my belly.  They say rest really helps too.  You may find that tucking a soft pillow under your bump for support when sleeping on your side helps too.
Not to end on too sour a note, do be very careful with OHSS, look out for all the "bad" signs and if at any stage you feel somethings not right, do let the Doctors know at the ACU.  
Good Luck with everything and keep on being positive.  I'm sure things will work out absolutely fine.


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend enjoying the sunshine. We managed to get to Brighton on Saturday afternoon and it was georgeous - laid back and relaxed with some odd and just plain scary sights on the beach thrown in.

Tilly - crikey what presence of mind you showed with the Pregnyl. Nightmare but looks like you saved the situation. Barb has given you such great advice, now just lay back tomorrow and get rid of those two rugby balls (cos thats what they felt like to me) inside you!
Re the sickie question - it needs to be contageous or just plain nasty. Could do chicken pox for the former - as not everyone gets spots (I may be wrong here, but someone else will no doubt know) OR really really bad food poisoning - The latter I have had AND ended up in Hospital on a drip - OK it was in China, but it happens here too.
Good luck tomorrow     

Barb, so glad you're feeling better and managing to resist the temptation to test....not long now.

Bexie - welcome to the thread. You've no doubt found from reading it that you'll be in good company. Dr Ranieri is my consultant - he's great. Even impressed my DH who is very cynical and not easily led. I've seen Dr Serhal too, he's also great. It's expensive as you get monitored a lot, but I personally find this very reassuring especially as it's my first time and I have no idea what's going on. The embryologist explained the whole blastocyst process brilliantly as I had no idea what that was as I naievely read nothing before starting treatment. Good Luck.

McBoo - Haha for the Spanish Lady. Can totally sympathise. Not being that rational myself, even when my hormones are normalish, I could completely relate to this. Pregnancy hormones seem to be similar - when I drove up to the Midlands last week I found myself shouting at motorway middle lane hoggers. Had to pull over and calm down, then drove a bit slower and put some calming music on in the car - normally I couldn't care less.
They had me on high doses too - started on 6 for about 6 days, then went to 5, then down to 3 - don't worry all that moitoring seems to pay off.

Hi LMG, Kabby, Roozie, S-C & Tokii hope all is well with you.

Trix X


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Sorry for the absence; the last week has been manic. I honestly don't know how anyone manages working and tx at the same time   

Tilly sorry to hear you've been having a tough time; I hope the positive thinking means you're feeling better. When I had my lap & dye a few years ago, I told work I was having a gynae op; I wasn't lying and nobody asked for details. Will that work for you, or will you be cross examined? 

Trix you made me giggle thinking of the scary sights on the beach   I hope everything goes well tomorrow.

Claire we seem to be at exactly the same point in our tx. I started injecting last Tuesday and went for blood tests Friday and today. I hope you're feeling a bit better; I'm a hormonal witch at the moment on 3 vials, so how you're coping on 6 is beyond me! Maybe you'll be able to reduce the dosage today? 

Hope everyone else is well and feeling   
   
Love Emx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi ladies,

sorry for my even longer absence too! Returned from hols last week and since been busy with scans, parents and all sorts.

So much has been happenning here, i can't profess to know exactly where everyone's at right now but just reading back over the last few pages, i wanted to send lots of extra   to you Tilly, and pray that EC goes smoothly tomorrow... before you know it you'll have had ET i'm sure. As for convincing excuses, it's a tricky one but i had the same thought as Trix really - a nasty bout of food poisoning - something with no prior symptons that hits you rapidly-  noone can contest that. If you're rarely ill they won't have reason to question it. Put yourself first right now, you're going through a hell of a lot - they'll cope!

Tizz  - i've PM'ed you.

Kabby, so pleased your scan went well... must be helping you to relax into your pg now.

Trix.. congrats on your's too! I hope all goes well tomorrow at the next one.. i'm sure you'll be fine. 

Barbs - can't believe so much time's passed since i was last on and you're now due to test later on this wk. you must have been v happy with 2 blasts, that gives you a great chance so much   for you too - Thursday is it?

Keme & Macboo - hope the stimming's going well girls. Nice you have each other at a v similar stage. Claire, i was on 6 vials as well so don't worry, you're on it for a reason and that's to get the best crop of eggs poss so have faith in them. I know it's a complete pain mixing up all the vials - think i got it down to about 15 mins at best eventually - but hopefully will all be worth it. 

Glitter, how you doing lass? Those beans making you feel nicely queasy or you being spared that? I'm not! When's your next scan?

Tokii, a v belated happy birthday to you! Wish i was still so young!! I hope you're managing to resolve things with DH on the tx timing front. Have you found out any more about sticky eggs? I hope you're getting some good info from UCH and are not feeling too stressed...?

S-C, how are you doing? Is EC scheduled for this week? I hope you're OK hun' and that those follies are springing to life!

As for me, the triplets were confirmed to be alive and well at the end of last week - they're certainly reminding me of their continual presence judging by my levels of nausea! Up for next scan a wk on Thursday (wk 10). Dr. S is still baffled by how this happened and why i never got pg naturally....i guess even he doesn't have all the answers!

Love to everyone else on the thread i may have missed and good luck with your various stages of tx,

Rooz xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Roozie,
I'm feeling absolutely lousy - these little beans are playing havoc with my insides!!!!!!! My last scan at ACU is Thursday this week then I'll be let loose into the NHS system!  Maybe you just needed a helping hand get the cells together - once they were bunged together, they had no choice but to work and make embryoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well. 

Glitter - great to hear from you. Hope you and beans are well and not overdoing it. x

Roozie - Great to hear from you too. Glad all 3 are doing well. Hope you are taking it easy and looking after yourself. Thanks for the advise. Greatly appreciated. x

Keme - thank you for your message, Hope you are doing ok. I know how mad the hormones can make everyone feel. Fingers crossed - what's the next step?x

Trix - Thank you for your message, Weirdly enough I had food poisoning last time I was in contract with this client 3 years ago it was awful, I lost a stone in a week. But might be a good enough excuse. I am going to hang in and see what happens from Wednesdsay and see what the Embryologists say, maybe it will be later on during the week - hurrah!. How was Brighton? I had a great time there recently - stayed right on the sea front, it was beautiful. x

Lucky MT  - Thank you for the message I am going to have a read in thread 7. I am so swollen already it is unbelievable. You poor thing, it sounds like you had a challenge with this, and at least you are now 14 weeks pregnant. I must admit I have surcumbed already to wearing suck and hug it knickers - very attractive  . I am sure I am in great hands at ACU and really hoping that all goes well, eitherway I feel confident I am in good hands and also know what to expect. x

Barbwill - thank you for your message - the viral one sounds good too. Am sending positive wishes and hoping it will all be fine, and c'est la vie as they say. So excited now. How are you doing? x

LMG - speak to you shortly x

Well I will be in at 9 tomorrow now for EC, although it only happens apparently at 11, so thinking positive and looking forward to getting little eggies into embies.   

Sending you all positive thoughts and best wishes.
Big bear hugs
TT xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Tilly


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Tilly - lots of     vibes from me coming your way for tomorrow morning - heres hoping for a bumper crop!

Glitter - how you feeling hun....sickness still bad?

I've got my first consultant appt with NHS tomorrow, still waiting for my nuchal fold scan date to come through.  I'm hoping to persuade them to give me a scan tomorrow otherwise I have to wait until 20 weeks apparently and that seems ages away.

Rooz - I still can't believe you are having triplets.  Glad all is well with them and they are still going strong.

Hope everyone else is well

Kxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Kabby,
Yup, sickness is till going on....had to cancel my dietician appt tonight because of it!
My midwife appt is next Sunday so hopefully consultant appt won't be too far behind.


----------



## bexie (Jul 26, 2007)

Good evening everyone,

I'm feeling very positive   about switching to the ACU at UCH thanks to all your encouraging replies. I think I'll call them tomorrow and make an appointment for late September, which will be roughly 3 months since my BPN 

It's great to read how supportive you are to one another, and what a fab thread. I'll be looking forward to joining in with the progress of my next cycle, safe in the knowledge that if it all goes pear shaped, I'll have so many shoulders to cry on 

Thanks esp trixster, Barbwill, macboo, tillytoots and glitter


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Bexie - welcome to the thread....you have made a great choice with ACU and they will look after you well there.  I'm not around so much on the thread now but keep my eye out on how everyone is doing and shall watch out for you in Sept!

Glitter - I had mine on a Sat a couple of weeks ago, felt much better about the whole twin/birth thing afterwards!  

I'm currently clearing out my wardrobes and drawers of all the clothes I can no longer wear thanks to the bump and (.)(.)'s!!!  There isn't a lot left which is kind of sad but also a perfect excuse for a good shop!!!

xxx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tilly Toots - How funny about your Pregnyl injection , sounds like your quick reactions saved the day!  You've had great advice from the girls regarding the OHSS and for your excuses for a day off. As the others have said, you won't draw attention to yourself being off as you haven't had much time off in the past, but hopefully they will do the transfer at the weekend so you don't have to worry. Best of luck for tomorrow!

Roozie - you're a fantastic role model for me having been on such a high does of Menupor too. I get my DH to do all the preparation of the menupor which he has got down to a fine art now. Hope you're not feeling too sick!

Bexie - you're in safe hands at the ACU if you do decide to move here. After my earlier wobble of worrying about my too high doses of menupor they seem to be doing the right thing. My E2 levels are still very low so feel much more comfortable being on 6 vials.

Kabby - Have fun shopping for your new wardrobe. Topshop are supposed to have a fab maternity clothes but I'm always too scared to look incase I tempting in fate....Good luck with your NHS appt tomorrow.

Glitter - hope the morning sickness stops soon but I guess it's a good sign of a healthy pregnancy!

Keme - are you back on Wednesday - I'm there at 11.15 if you're around? Glad to hear that I'm not the only hormonal witch out there. I feel better today after my acupuncture session which definitely helped.

Trixter - are you having your 2nd scan tomorrow? Hope everything goes ok? Thanks for your reassurance about the monitoring and hearing about your hormonal stories - it's funny how we react to things that don't normally bother us!!!

Barbwill - when is the 16th day after your ET? 

S-C - how's the stimming going?

I'm feeling a lot calmer today after my visit to the ACU for a scan where I have 11 follies altogether but they are still very small. They weren't going to do a blood test but did one after I asked. I'm to stay on 6 vials until Wednesday so I so glad that I'm getting the drugs on NHS as it's saving me a small fortune. I also went to the London Acupuncture Centre today and feel so much more relaxed so thanks for the recommendation, LMG, Kabby and S-C.

Love to all

Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi All, 

Till, good luck !!!!!

Bexie, good choice ! I am glad you are joining us !

Preggy girls, it must be tough to deal with the nausea, I so hope to join you in the fun soon ...

McBoo, I am pleased that you feel more relaxed. What day of the stimming was yesterday for you ? I lost track ! As for your question, day 16 after my ET would be 21 Aug but it seems far too long after a day-6 ET. Lucky, in the same situation as me, was advised to test after 14 days, and in the end was told to test on day 13 when her OHSS became apparent. I am going to test after 12 days, on Thursday, knowing that there is a very tiny chance for the result  can change if negative, but really tiny. The last days are always the worst but I am nearly there! The good news is that I am finding the clexane injections much easier than I though. Only one left a nasty bruise, all the others (and I've done at least a dozen by now) were painless.


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Barbwill

I'm on day 8 of injecting so halfway there so this time next week, hopefully, I will be recovering from the EC along with Keme! Keeping my fingers crossed for Thursday for you, I hope and pray you get that BFP. I'm not looking forward to the clexane injections and will aim to do them in my thigh. I use my tummy for the Menupor and I only have one small bruise so far.

Love
Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

McBoo, I am also doing clexane in the thigh, the belly is too swollen and hard. Actually, my DH does the injections, he's really good and I find it less stressful if I don't see the needle !


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Goodluck for EC today Tilly!!! Hope you'll be feeling more comfortable v soon.....     

Hi to everyone else.....all the newbies, jabbers crew & preggers crew!

Rooz xx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Oohhh - really hope I don't have to take clexane! I'm being such a wimp with the menopur    I think my DH will have to have lessons again - only one of them hasn't given me a bruise so far (not that I'll be brave enough to say anything to him; he hates doing it as it is!). Do they sting as the menopur is injected for you? 

Claire, I'm back tomorrow but I'm earlier than you at 9. Mind you yesterday I was there so long and I had to go back after I emptied a bottle of suprefact into the bottom of my bag   so you never know, I might still be there! Did you have acupuncture before, or is this your first time? I do keep toying with the idea.

Tilly I hope you've had an easy ride today; take it easy.

BarbWill, hope things are good and busy for you at the moment - nearly there! Glad to hear the clexane is going well - I know what you mean about looking at the needle, I'm exactly the same.

Trix, hope you're scan went well and you've had some reassuring news. I've been thinking of you.

Hello Bexie   hope things are going well with you. How do you feel now that you've made a decision? I know that was by far the hardest part so far for me! I never was very good at decisions though    Now that tx has started we haven't really had to decide very much; I trust the advice we have had and have just done as we're told! 

SC, I hope things are going OK for you; you must be getting close to EC now? Hope everything got sorted re dilation.

Roozie, it's good to see you back and hear that you are all healthy! Hope the sickness eases off soon

Love to all of you
  

Em x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick note to say my scan went well today and everything is normal. The sac around the baby has grown (phew) and I go back in 2 weeks for a 10 week scan.

To all of you about to test after 2ww......clexane just goes on and on if you get a positive result....up to week 10. But the bruises are well worth it if it helps keep everything safe and happy.

Love to all

Trix X


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I hope you are all well....sorry for the silence over the weekend...but i was enjoying the sunshine too much!!!

Tilly - I hope you are resting up well post the EC!!

Bex - Welcome to a really wonderful thread....I would ditto what everyone has already told you.  I am going back into the clinic on 14 Sept to see when we start the next treatment...so we may well be going through it close to each other. 

Barb - Can't belive D day is coming around so quickly!!  I am sending you so many   for the test day on Thursday.  I am not sure if i am going into hospital on Thurs or Fri for my op yet, but i shall be thinking of you.

Lucky MT - Nice to hear from you, both you and Barb mentioned fluid in the abdomen...was this caused by the overstimulation?  I had fluid in my womb after coasting last time…do you think this is the same thing??

MacBoo – Just wanted to reassure you, that I also had to use 6 ampules…so do not worry.  How did you find the London Acupuncture Clinic?  Who did you see?  I am really happy there.

Trix – That is a hilarious story of driving to the Midlands….tee hee!!  So glad the scan went well today!

Keme – How are your Stimms going??

Roozie – you must be so glad after your scan last night…all the family doing fine and well…except for the nausea!!

Glitter – gosh can’t believe it is time for you to leave ACU already!!!  How are you feeling about leaving?

Kaby – you go girl and treat yourself to whole new wardrobe!!!  Best therapy around!

S-C – how are you?  Did you enjoy Brighton, I hope your sis is ok!!

Hi to all the rest of you i have missed!

Well, I am well…had my last day in the office today.  I am working from home tomorrow and then hospital.  I am now really looking forward to having my operation over and done with starting the next treatment.  I have even booked myself in with Zita West for a nutritional consultation.  Speak of this…what time are you all planning to meet on 1/9/07?  My appt with ZW doesn’t finish until 1pm.

xxxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Trix

Excellent news!   

LMG - good to hear you're resting up. Hope the op goes well - I'm sure it won't be long before you'll be back on track with tx.

Kabby - how did your apt go?

Love Emx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Keme - I was at the clinic when you were waiting for your replacement suprefact - I was the girl that the nurse saw after giving you your drugs, sitting opposite you. You were with your DH weren't you? How funny. I'll look out for you tomorrow but imagine I won't see you as I'm not due in until 11.15. I've been told to stop sniffing once I started injecting which surprised me as you normally just reduce the sniffing. When I asked why I wasn't to continue she said it was to stop premature ovulation which they mustn't be worried about for me. I have done acupuncture in the past but went to a general Chinese practice where I needed a translator so felt I couldn't get over to them our specific issues. I wasn't going to continue but since I've been so hormonal I felt I needed something to relax me so I'm not just doing it for the fertility issues. I will go before and after ET too. 

LMG - I saw Jessica at the Acupuncture Centre but am seeing Ingrid when I go back on Friday. Who do you see?

Trix - really glad to hear that everything is normal after your scan. 

Love
Claire


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Claire,

Yes, I was with DH (poor bloke always gets dragged along!). Can't believe you witnessed my idiocy   Mind you, it could have been worse - you could have witnessed my completely-rational-and-not-at-all-hormonal self having a go at DH for not being understanding enough about the fact that it wasn't my fault.   

I am fairly convinced that acupuncture works, but I wondered how relaxing it could be. Hearing that you go mainly for relaxation is helpful. I did try reflexology, but I think I ended up with a bit of dabbler instead of someone who really knew what they were doing and wasn't convinced that it would be for me. One day I'll be brave enough ... 

I'll look out for you in future, although apologies in advance for any cases of mistaken identity as I mainly remember your red shoes   I really don't like the waiting room and always get nervous; shoe watching is my coping strategy!

Love Emx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Keme, Ha, ha, I'll wear my red shoes everthing I go to the ACU! 

Did anyone experience discomfort in the ovaries when stimming? I wouldn't describe it as painful but definitely feel some discomfort in my tummy. I don't imagine it's OHSS as I only had 9 follies yesterday and my E2 levels are below average.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening All,

Macboo - oh yes....by the end of stimming my tummy felt like it was carrying around two gigantic stones!!  I looked preggers then actually and didn't go down for a while.  A hot water bottle can help wrapped up in a snuggly towel!

Keme - hope you avoid the clexane as well - Glitter did, not only does it cover you in lovely bruises but its seriously pricey. I've never been so relieved than at my 10 week scan when they said I could stop!  I can recommend the acu, both for helping improve womb liniing, ET outcomes and relaxation.  ZW does a last min appt for ET day and I swear it helped me get my BFP.

LMG - a friend of mine also ttc did the nutritional consult with ZW - she said it was the best money she ever spent so I hope you get as much from it.

Trix - great news about your scan, bet you are feeling relieved!

Barbwill - I have everything crossed for a BFP for you    , these last few days are tough but hang in there.

Well my appt today went really well and I got a surprise peek at the twins, my lord they have changed, they look like proper babies with arms and legs and things and not like ET!!  Made me quite emotional actually, both were bouncing around, moving and waving - amazing!!  All fine and the right size, back in 6 weeks.  Need to book a private nuchal fold scan for next week at the local Bupa as the NHS don't offer it.

My mother (god bless her) turned up today with some finds from the local charity shops!!!  Thank god she has a good eye but my wardrobe is starting to fill up nicely and I've not had to spend a penny!!!  I'm planning a little trip to M&P's as well to top up on bits.....any excuse!!

Hope everyone else is well!

Kxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108265.0

N x


----------

